# [Sammelthread] ATI Radeon HD4850/HD4870/HD4870X2 Sammelthread



## xTc (25. Juni 2008)

*ATI Radeon HD4850/HD4870/HD4870X2 Sammelthread​*
In diesem Thread dreht sich alles um ATI's neue Grafikkarten-Serie. Genau um die Modelle HD4850/HD4870/HD4870X2. Weitere Modelle werden hinzugefügt sobald Informationen dazu verfügbar sind.​

*Technische Details:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Modelle wie z.B. Die HD4870X2 oder kleinere Modelle wie die HD4650 werden später hinzugefügt.


*CPU-Z Screens:*
HD4850



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HD4870



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Bilder:*

Bilder der HD4850.
Beispiel: Eine Karte von Gigabyte. Der Kühler entspricht dem Referenz-Design.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder einer HD4870.
Beispiel: Eine Karte von Sapphire. Bilder von McZonk gesponsort. Vielen Dank dafür!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Test's zur HD4800-Serie:*
HardwareLuxx
ComputerBase
Golem
PC Games Hardware




*Links zur HD4800 Serie:*

AMD RV770 - Besitzt der RV770 über 800 Stream-Prozessoren?
AMD Radeon HD 4850 im PCGH-Benchmark-Test
[xtremesystems.org]: Erstes ausführliches Review der Radeon HD4850 aufgetaucht
HD-4850-Crossfire anscheinend schneller als GTX 280
[tweaktown.com] Vier Radeon HD 4850 im CrossfireX-Verbund
HD 4800: Inoffizieller Crossfire-Support mit Radeon-3800-Serie?
AMD Radeon HD 4800: Doch keine Crossfire-Unterstützung für die Radeon HD 3800?
Übertaktete Radeon HD 4850 gegen Geforce 9800 GTX+
[Expreview.com] Umfangreiches Review der Radeon HD4870 aufgetaucht
Radeon HD 4800: Der große PCGH-Benchmark-Test
RV770-Test: Radeon HD 4800 im Technik-Check
Radeon HD4870 soll unter Lieferengpässen leiden
AMD Radeon HD 4870: Schicke Bilder
AMD: Radeon HD4870 X2 ist fertig, Launch aber erst im August?
PCGH - News: AMD in Zukunft doch mit Physx?
PCGH - News: Radeon HD 4870: Erstes Modell mit einem GiByte VRAM in australischem Online-Shop gesichtet
PCGH - News: Radeon HD 4000 sind Raytracing-tauglich
PCGH - News: Lüfterdrehzahl von HD 4870 & HD 4850 manuell regeln
PCGH - News: Diamond Radeon HD 4870 mit bis zu 950 MHz GPU-Takt in den Startlöchern?
PCGH - News: AMD Radeon HD 4870 X2: R700 noch im August und mit 2 GiByte VRAM?
PCGH - News: Sapphire: Radeon HD 4850 mit 1 GiByte Videospeicher und Toxic-Editon gelistet


----------



## xTc (25. Juni 2008)

*Leistungsaufnahme/Lautstärke:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Testsystem bestand aus einem QX9650 4,0GHz(400*10), Asus Maximus Extrem, 2x1GB A-Data DDR3 1600 7-7-7-20-1T und einem Silverstone Zeus 1200W Netzteil

Lautstärke folgt!



*Benchmarks:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Benchmark's findet Ihr:HIER!



*Overclocking:*
Wenn Ihr eure HD4850/HD4870/HD4870X2 übertaktet habt könnt Ihr hier eure Taktraten posten, ich werde sie dann hier eintragen.



*Mod's/Modding:*
Ihr habt den Standartkühler euerer HD48xx getauscht? Dann sagt uns doch welchen Ihr nun drauf habt, damit wir eine Liste mit passenden Kühlern erstellen können.


----------



## xTc (25. Juni 2008)

Dieser lieber auch noch!


----------



## y33H@ (26. Juni 2008)

Dann sicher ich mir mal den hier  Benches beider HD4k folgen am WE.

cYa


----------



## xTc (26. Juni 2008)

Kommt schon Leute, wir haben einen Sammelthread. Lasst uns ihn füllen. 


Hab meine Karte gerade mal übertaktet und bei 700MHz (Chip) und 1125MHz (Speicher) war Ende. Der Treiber lässt mich einfach nicht......

Beim Chip kann ich nicht mehr einstellen da der Regler schon ganz rechts ist und beim Speicher zickt der Treiber. Ich brauch nen neues ATI-Tool. 

Es sind doch bestimmt noch weitere User hier im Forum die ihre Karte schon übertaktet haben, oder?


----------



## push@max (26. Juni 2008)

Dann möchte ich mal den überraschend hohen Stromverbrauch der Karte im Idle sowie unter Last anschneiden. Es wird bereits vermutet, dass es noch eine Treibergeschichte ist, durch diese die Stromsparmechanismen nicht richtig funktionieren.

Außerdem ist die Temp. im Idle extrem hoch! Im Vorfeld wurde mit einer anderen Wärmeleitpaste eine 15 Grad niedrigere Temp. erreicht.

Von der Leistung knallt die Karte übel, aber Stromverbrauch und Temps. müssen noch verbessert werden.


----------



## xTc (26. Juni 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich mal den überraschend hohen Stromverbrauch der Karte im Idle sowie unter Last anschneiden. Es wird bereits vermutet, dass es noch eine Treibergeschichte ist, durch diese die Stromsparmechanismen nicht richtig funktionieren.



Denke ich auch, mein Exemplar taktet im Idle auf 500MHz Core und 750MHz Speicher runter. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne war das im Luxx, da hatte jemand seine Karte schon viel weiter unten. Ich denke aber das mir sich mit den nächsten Treibern einpendeln.




> Außerdem ist die Temp. im Idle extrem hoch! Im Vorfeld wurde mit einer anderen Wärmeleitpaste eine 15 Grad niedrigere Temp. erreicht.


Ich habe meine Karte auf 72° runter bekommen, aber auch nur weil ich quer einen 120mm Lüfter dazu gestellt habe der frische Luft auf die Karte pustet. Das mit der Wärmeleitpaste werde ich spätestens vor dem Kühlerumbau testen.  




> Von der Leistung knallt die Karte übel, aber Stromverbrauch und Temps. müssen noch verbessert werden.


Stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. Juni 2008)

warum kann sich die 4870 in Crysis nicht von ihrem kleinen Bruder absetzten?


----------



## y33H@ (26. Juni 2008)

*@ push@max*

Der aktuellste Treiber (laut CCC der 8.5.03) sorgt zumindest mal nicht für eine geringere Leistungsaufnahme. Wer weiß, ob das über den Treiber geregelt wird? Die HD38x0 haben sich ja auch auf HW-Basis runtergetaktet bzw. die VGPU gesenkt - daher liegts vll am RV770 selbst.

*@ DerSitzRiese*

Der VRAM und die z-Fillrate limitieren.

cYa


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. Juni 2008)

und was ist mit der 1024MB Version der 4870?


----------



## xTc (26. Juni 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> *@ push@max*
> 
> Der aktuellste Treiber (laut CCC der 8.5.03) sorgt zumindest mal nicht für eine geringere Leistungsaufnahme. Wer weiß, ob das über den Treiber geregelt wird? Die HD38x0 haben sich ja auch auf HW-Basis runtergetaktet bzw. die VGPU gesenkt - daher liegts vll am RV770 selbst.
> 
> ...



Im Luxx hat jemand auf seiner HD4850 ein Bios von MSI wo der Speicher mit 160MHz taktet. Der Core taktet weiterhin mit 500Mhz. Ich denke das spart dann schon etwas. 

Hoffen wir das ATI noch mittels Treiber nachbessert. Oder die Hersteller ein Bios-Update anbieten.


----------



## y33H@ (26. Juni 2008)

*@ DerSitzRiese*

Die dürfte sich mehr absetzen.

*@ xTc*

BIOS-Update wäre gut  AMD soll mal hinne machen, bevor jeder DAU zu wissen glaubt, die RV770 seien Stromfresser.

cYa


----------



## push@max (26. Juni 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> und was ist mit der 1024MB Version der 4870?



Man wird sicherlich in den nächsten Tagen von einer 1GB-Version hören, zurzeit soll es aufgrund des GDDR5 noch zu Lieferschwierigkeiten kommen.
Bei der HD4850 wurde auch bereits eine 1GB Version angekündigt, allerdings mit GDDR3.


----------



## Gast3737 (26. Juni 2008)

Habe das ergoogelt eine mit hd4870 1024MB DDR5 für erschwingliche 259€


----------



## McZonk (26. Juni 2008)

U22 soll mal 4870 Bilder posten, der hat doch schon nen CF Gespann


----------



## y33H@ (26. Juni 2008)

Warum hab ich nur n 965P ... n X38 muss her (auch wenn ich Multi-GPU schei0e finde, aber zum Benchen halt ).

cYa


----------



## xTc (26. Juni 2008)

McZonk schrieb:


> U22 soll mal 4870 Bilder posten, der hat doch schon nen CF Gespann


Jop, das CF von U22 rockt schon derbst.



y33H@ schrieb:


> Warum hab ich nur n 965P ... n X38 muss her (auch wenn ich Multi-GPU schei0e finde, aber zum Benchen halt ).
> 
> cYa



Bekommste ja mittlerweile schon echt günstig.

Ich bekomme mit einer HD4850 @ 700MHz Core und 1125MHz Speicher mit einem Q9450@ 3,7GHz im "Performance" Mode nette 8213 Punkte. Ich denke das ist schon was.

Bei mehr zickt mein Quad, ich glaub da muss ein dickes Kaliber a la QX9650 her.


----------



## McZonk (26. Juni 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Ich bekomme mit einer HD4850 @ 700MHz Core und 1125MHz Speicher mit einem Q9450@ 3,7GHz im "Performance" Mode nette 8213 Punkte. Ich denke das ist schon was.



Wayne interessiert der Vantage?  01/03/05/06er pls.


----------



## xTc (26. Juni 2008)

McZonk schrieb:


> Wayne interessiert der Vantage?  01/03/05/06er pls.



Okay, okay. Ich spiegel ebend das Acronis-Image und dann bench ich unter XP.


----------



## y33H@ (26. Juni 2008)

Ich knall am WE mal den 03er und den 06er hin - wobei mein armer 3,66-GHz-E8200 limtiert. Oder nur GPU-Score? 

cYa


----------



## CrSt3r (26. Juni 2008)

ARGH ... ich sehe ich werde wohl doch meine jetziges CF-Sys schmeißen und mir 2*HD4850 oder erst mal eine HD4870 holen und später erweitern 

Ich bekomme mit meinem jetzigen CF unter 3DMVantage gerade mal die 8k geknackt. -> Siehe Sig


----------



## xTc (26. Juni 2008)

CrSt3r schrieb:


> ARGH ... ich sehe ich werde wohl doch meine jetziges CF-Sys schmeißen und mir 2*HD4850 oder erst mal eine HD4870 holen und später erweitern
> 
> Ich bekomme mit meinem jetzigen CF unter 3DMVantage gerade mal die 8k geknackt. -> Siehe Sig



Joa im Vantage gehen die Karten richtig gut. Ich denke die Taktraten steigen auch noch etwas, sobald z.B. ATI-Tool die HD4800 unterstützt.

Ich benche nun als ertes mal ebend den 03er. 2001er muss ich mir gleich mal ebend schnell saugen.


----------



## Gast3737 (26. Juni 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Jop, das CF von U22 rockt schon derbst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sag wenn du deinen q loswerden willst mal Bescheid so in 1-2 monate interesse hätt ich..vorher muss ich mir aber noch ein P5E leisten auch wegen multi GPU


----------



## xTc (26. Juni 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> sag wenn du deinen q loswerden willst mal Bescheid so in 1-2 monate interesse hätt ich..vorher muss ich mir aber noch ein P5E leisten auch wegen multi GPU



Ist die Frage ob ich meinen jetzigen Quad noch in 1 bis 2 Monaten habe. 


So, 03er is durch: 

Q9450@ 3,7GHz, HD4850 @ 700 Core und 1100 Mem
Ergebniss: 47608


Gruß


----------



## CrSt3r (26. Juni 2008)

Ich habe mich mit den 3DMurks erst wirklich richtig ab 05 beschäftigt, vorher hatte ich einfach nicht das nötige Kleingeld um sinnvoll mit meinen Punkten zu "prahlen" 

Q9450 loswerden ?! *sabber* ... Wie viel VCore braucht der denn für 3GHz ... bzw. 3,5GHz 

HD48x0@CF und 24" TFT ... jupdidu


----------



## y33H@ (26. Juni 2008)

oO ... ich mache mit meiner GTS/640-OC (wird neben ner 88GT als Vergleich rangezogen und dem 3,0-GHz-E8200m ja schon 41k.

cYa


----------



## xTc (26. Juni 2008)

CrSt3r schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mit den 3DMurks erst wirklich richtig ab 05 beschäftigt, vorher hatte ich einfach nicht das nötige Kleingeld um sinnvoll mit meinen Punkten zu "prahlen"
> 
> Q9450 loswerden ?! *sabber* ... Wie viel VCore braucht der denn für 3GHz ... bzw. 3,5GHz
> 
> HD48x0@CF und 24" TFT ... jupdidu



Also, bei 3,2GHz sind im Bios 1,1875V eingestellt und CPU-Z sagt 1,168V.

So, hab nun extra die Bench'es für McZonk gemacht.

3DMark 01 SE: 65104
3DMark 03: 47608
3DMark 05: 21610
3DMark 06: 15281

Hardware: Q9450 @ 3,7GHz, HD4850 @ 700 Core und 1100 Memory. 2x2GB Mushkin DDR2 @ 555MHz 5-5-5-15-2T


----------



## push@max (26. Juni 2008)

Ich kann beim neuen Vantage immer noch schlecht die Leistung aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Modi und damit verbundenen unterschiedlichen Ergebnise einschätzen.

Gibt mir mal so einen Richtwert, bei dem eine Karte heftig knallt.

Nur so zum Vergleich...ich habe mit meinem Sys beim 05er: rund 5600 Punkte und beim 06er: rund 3400 Punkte 

P42,8@3,361GHz und 6800Ultra


----------



## McZonk (26. Juni 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> 3DMark 01 SE: 65104
> 3DMark 03: 47608
> 3DMark 05: 21610
> 3DMark 06: 15281



Thank you  
Puh, irgendwie bekomme ich gerade spontan Bock auf eine 4870  Aber mein innerer Mr.Finanzminister verweigert weitere PC Ausgaben für die nächsten 2 Monate.

_Jungs, achtet bitte drauf, dass ihr trotz Q9450 Knappheit beim Thema bleibt._


----------



## xTc (26. Juni 2008)

McZonk schrieb:


> Thank you
> Puh, irgendwie bekomme ich gerade spontan Bock auf eine 4870  Aber mein innerer Mr.Finanzminister verweigert weitere PC Ausgaben für die nächsten 2 Monate.
> 
> _Jungs, achtet bitte drauf, dass ihr trotz Q9450 Knappheit beim Thema bleibt._



Verkauf mir deinen Quad, dann hast du Geld für ne HD4870. 

Ich habe nochmal einen Bench gemacht:

3DMark 06, 1280x1024, 8xAA & 16xAF: 10100 Punkte
Hardware: Q9450 @ 3,7GHz, HD4850 @ 700 Core und 1100 Memory. 2x2GB Mushkin DDR2 @ 555MHz 5-5-5-15-2T

Das Ergebniss gefällt mir.


----------



## Gast3737 (27. Juni 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Verkauf mir deinen Quad, dann hast du Geld für ne HD4870.
> 
> Ich habe nochmal einen Bench gemacht:
> 
> ...



und du reichst dann deinen Quad an mich weiter!

beim 3DMark 06 schaffe ich mit Standard Settings 12069 3dm...sonst hätte ich der Vergleichbarkeit es mal mit 8AA und 16AF laufen lassen....


----------



## RomeoJ (27. Juni 2008)

Die ATI rockt ja ganz schön...lob für die geilen Bechmark..


----------



## xTc (27. Juni 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Die ATI rockt ja ganz schön...lob für die geilen Bechmark..



Danke, ich hab nochmal etwas gebencht.

3DMark Vantage - High
GPU: 4328
CPU: 14923
Gesamt: H4844

3DMark Vantage - Extrem
GPU: 3033
CPU: 14821
Gesamt: X3158

Hardware:
Hardware: Q9450 @ 3,7GHz, HD4850 @ 700 Core und 1100 Memory. 2x2GB Mushkin DDR2 @ 555MHz 5-5-5-15-2T


----------



## RomeoJ (27. Juni 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Danke, ich hab nochmal etwas gebencht.
> 
> 3DMark Vantage - High
> GPU: 4328
> ...



kannst den mal auf Peformance laufen lassen...bitte...


----------



## xTc (27. Juni 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> kannst den mal auf Peformance laufen lassen...bitte...



Steht eine Seite vorher, aber hier nochmal.



> Ich bekomme mit einer HD4850 @ 700MHz Core und 1125MHz Speicher mit einem Q9450@ 3,7GHz im "Performance" Mode nette 8213 Punkte.


----------



## xTc (27. Juni 2008)

So, ich hab mir nochmal die Mühe gemacht alle Ergebnisse in ein schönes Diagramm einzutragen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (27. Juni 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Steht eine Seite vorher, aber hier nochmal.



Ich Blindfisch...sorry...



Schönes Diagramm...dann ist es ja kein quanten Sprung zu meiner Ultra...danke dir...


----------



## y33H@ (27. Juni 2008)

Al right, beide HD4k sind nun hier. Ich habe vor mit meiner GTS/640-OC und meinem Sys (4 GiB, E8200 @ 3,xx GHz, WinXP, Geforce 177.39 und Cat. 8.5.03 aka 8.7-beta) folgende Benches laufen zu lassen:

* 3DMark 01, 03 und 06 (default)

Dann mit diesen Settings folgende Spiele (jeweils Worst-Case-Szenen):

* 1.280x1.024 (no AA/AF und mit 4xTSAA/16xAF)
* 1.680x1.050 (no AA/AF und mit 2xTSAA/16xAF und mit 4xTSAA/16xAF)

* Assassins Creed
* CoD4
* Crysis
* HL² Ep2 - CM8
* UT3

Wer noch Vorschläge hat, also Spiele und Settings (Demos kann ich ja saugen, manche Spiele hab ich evt. da) der möge sich melden, ich benche morgen und am Sonntag.

cYa


----------



## xTc (27. Juni 2008)

3DMark 05 hast du vergessen. 

Ich schaue mal das ich RD:Grid gebencht bekomme.


----------



## push@max (27. Juni 2008)

Da bin ich schon mal sehr gespannt!! Übrigens...guter Thread hier!


----------



## y33H@ (27. Juni 2008)

Der 05er ist mir zu nahe am 06er - deswegen fehlt der.GRID kann ich auch noch drüber jagen.

cYa


----------



## STSLeon (28. Juni 2008)

F.E.A.R kann man noch benchen, WiC geht immer, eventuell auch noch Bioshock

Warum habe ich mir nur eine 3870 gekauft zum Release?? Ich will eine 4870 haben *sabber*


----------



## CrSt3r (28. Juni 2008)

Geht mir ähnlich 
Am besten doch noch 2*HD4870 mit 1GB GDDR5


----------



## Iceshard (28. Juni 2008)

Brauceh grade mal eine kaufberatung:

Suche neue grakka , entweder 4870 , 4850 oder evtl. warten auf die 4870 variante mit 1 gb.

Zocke atm assassins creed , world in conflict und mass effect.
Auf nem 22 zoller , sollte am besten mit 4 aa 16 af laufen.

Kuenftige titel die ich zocken will:

Far cry 2 , starcraft 2 u. sacred 2

Zu was wuerdet ihr mir da raten?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (28. Juni 2008)

HD4870 1GB  wenn des Geld reicht.


----------



## CrSt3r (28. Juni 2008)

Genau ... ich werde auch mal gucken, wie sich die Preise so bis Oktober entwickeln, vll auch "nur" bis September ... dann wird zugeschlagen.


----------



## Iceshard (28. Juni 2008)

Das geld reicht.
Die karte sollte ja wohl unter 300 euro bleiben.

Nur wann soll sie kommen ?


----------



## boss3D (28. Juni 2008)

Also ich warte nur noch auf die HD4870 _(1 GB GDDR5)_ und, wenn die Karte unter 300 € kostet _(wovon ich ausgehe!)_, hole ich sie mir!* *

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xTc (28. Juni 2008)

Iceshard schrieb:


> Brauceh grade mal eine kaufberatung:
> 
> Suche neue grakka , entweder 4870 , 4850 oder evtl. warten auf die 4870 variante mit 1 gb.
> 
> ...



HD4870 mit 1GB GDDR5.




boss3D schrieb:


> Also ich warte nur noch auf die HD4870 _(1 GB GDDR5)_ und, wenn die Karte unter 300 € kostet _(wovon ich ausgehe!)_, hole ich sie mir!* *
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ich denke der Preis von unter 300 Euro wird sicher drin sein. Wenn die Karte mehr als oder um die 300 kostet kann ich mir vorstellen greifen viele schon wieder zur GTX260. Wenn die HD4870 1GB also gegen die GTX260 punkten will, kostet sie weniger. Ich denke mal der Preis wird sich so um die 250 Euro einpendeln. Die 512MB Karte wird man bestimmt bald schon für um die 200 bekommen.


Gruß


----------



## Gast3737 (28. Juni 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Habe das ergoogelt eine mit hd4870 1024MB DDR5 für erschwingliche 259€


Mensch Männers guckt doch mal auf dem http://www.technodiscount.com/webmarchand/produit.php?p_id=12026Link da könnt ihr euch beim Französischen Händler eine HD4870 mit 1024MB kaufen...nur mal googeln hilft..kostet dann inkl um die 277€ glaub ich.


----------



## Iceshard (29. Juni 2008)

Kann mir da grade mal einer weiterhelfen , ich bin dem Franzosichem nicht maechtig - hatte latein in der schule.

Ist die karte sofort verfuegbar oder ist das zum vorbestellen?
Verschicken die auch nach Germany?
Wie schnell und was kostet der versand?
Zahlungsoptionen im ausland?

Bitte helft mir.


----------



## STSLeon (29. Juni 2008)

Lieferzeit ist bis zu 12 Tage und ob die nach Deutschland verschicken mußt du anfragen, steht so zumindest in der AGB. Darum stehen da auch keine Versandkosten. Zahlungoptionen ist sind Bankeinzug und Überweisung.


----------



## Iceshard (29. Juni 2008)

Wie gross duerfte den der leistungsprung von der 512 mb variante zur 1gb variante sein?
Also gibt es da irgendwelche richtwerte ... evtl. erst ab ner gewissen aufloesung oder so etwas?


----------



## y33H@ (29. Juni 2008)

Bei der HD4870 je nach Spiel und Setting ab 1.680 oder ab Full-HD (jeweils mit AA) dürfte der größere Speicher 10-30% bringen.

cYa


----------



## xTc (30. Juni 2008)

So, habe mal ebend den Trick bezüglich es Lüfters getestet.

Habe "43%" eingestellt und muss sagen, super. Die HD4850 wird laut GPU-Z dabei max. 61 Grad warm unter last. Der Lüfter ist nur leicht höhrbar und fällt nicht extrem auf.

Link:
CCC macht's möglich - Lüfterdrehzahl von HD 4870 & HD 4850 manuell regeln


Gruß


----------



## y33H@ (30. Juni 2008)

Dann hast du aber ne sehr gute Casebelüftung. Meine wird bei ohrenbetäubenden 66% 96° warm 

Wie misst du zudem mit *C*PU-Z unter Last? Selbst wenns GPU-Z ist, wer switcht, misst falsch 

cYa


----------



## xQlusive (30. Juni 2008)

moin, überlege auch umzusteigen, aber nun ist ja die Frage:

Hat die Hd38x0 zur 48x0 Serie gleiche Bohrungen, zwecks Komplettkühler?

Wenn einer die möglichkeit hat, bitte nachmessen (von 3850 auf 4850/70)

danke


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (30. Juni 2008)

Sind die gleichen, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## y33H@ (30. Juni 2008)

Die Bohrungen sind gleich, selbst Komplett-WaKü-Kühler sollten passen.

cYa


----------



## Iceshard (2. Juli 2008)

Wie gross muss das netzteil sein bei:

e8400
4 gb ram
4870
1 hdd
1 laufwerk

Reichen da 425 watt von enermax oder sollten es da schon 525 sein?


----------



## xTc (2. Juli 2008)

Iceshard schrieb:


> Wie gross muss das netzteil sein bei:
> 
> e8400
> 4 gb ram
> ...



Lieber 525W, dann haste etwas Luft nach oben. Obwohl das System auch von einem 425W Netzteil versorgt werden könnte.


Gruß


----------



## Iceshard (2. Juli 2008)

Ja gut , aber das 425 modu habe ich noch zuhause und wuerde es gerne weiterverwenden.
Denke beim naechsten upgrade auf nehalem kommt eh ein neues rein.

Also kann ich es bei dem system auch ohne gefahr weiterbenutzen?

tHx schonmal


----------



## CrSt3r (2. Juli 2008)

Ausprobieren, wenn du es da hast. Wenn das NT zu wenig Leistung hat, wirst du es schon merken ^^
Aber am besten noch mal testen, nicht, dass dein NT in den Tod rennt, weil es die Lesitung nicht verkraftet und noch was mitreißt.

Die HD4870 ist schon ein kleiner Stromschlucker.


----------



## xTc (2. Juli 2008)

Iceshard schrieb:


> Ja gut , aber das 425 modu habe ich noch zuhause und wuerde es gerne weiterverwenden.
> Denke beim naechsten upgrade auf nehalem kommt eh ein neues rein.
> 
> Also kann ich es bei dem system auch ohne gefahr weiterbenutzen?
> ...




Sollte kein Thema sein. Ich befeuer mit einem alten 400W von Enermax meinen Quad, HD4850, aktuell 4 Platten und 2 Laufwerke und das passt.


----------



## CrSt3r (2. Juli 2008)

... na dann ... ich gehe lieber auf Nummer sicher. 

Habe mir zu meinen 2 GraKas dann doch lieber auch noch ein neues NT für 100 Kröten geholt. Bevor mir irgendwas wegraucht


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (2. Juli 2008)

was mich jetzt wirklich brennend interessiert:

hat irgendjemand reale angaben zum verbrauch der hd4850/4870 ?

es müsste doch eine möglichkeit geben, der verbrauch der grafikkarte unabhängig vom gesamtsystem zu messen.

aus den ganzen gesamtverbrauchstabellen erkennt man unter load einer unterschied von etwa 40 watt zwischen 3870 und 4850, das entspricht dann aber nie den angegebenen angaben von 110 watt; ver****** uns ati nur, oder liegt das an den treibern, ergo nicht funktionierenden stromsparfunktionen ?

bisher konnte man ja immer auf die herstellerangaben vertrauen, was die tdp angeht....


----------



## CrSt3r (2. Juli 2008)

Wenn das Testsytsem ansonten gleich ist kannst d das natürlich so einfach vergleichen. 

Im Grunde kannst du dich schon auf die Werte verlassen. Ich habe immer bei Computerbase geguckt und mich nach deren Leitungsaufnahme orientiert. 
Zwar ist deren Quad@4GHz ein "bisschen" schneller und verbraucht vll etwas mehr als meiner, aber sollte schon passen ^^

Selber gemessen habe ich allerdings noch nicht. Da sträube ich mich auch gegen. Sonst komme ich noch auf die Idee alles wieder @ Stock laufen zu lassen


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (2. Juli 2008)

zumindest bei einigen gamestar/pcgh tests war die verlustleistung der grafikkarten verbindlich gemessen worden, nicht nur die gesamtwerte; nach eben sowas suche ich.
das schon die *kleine* 4850 >150 watt verbraucht, will mir immer noch nicht in die rübe
das ist dann nämlich sowas von daneben, von 110 watt tdp zu reden...

ich erinner mich grade an die zeit, wo 7900gtx oder x1950xtx als stromschlucker bezeichnet wurden...


----------



## CrSt3r (2. Juli 2008)

In der aktuellen PCGH betrachten sie das Thema "Stromverbrauch" sehr ausführlich


----------



## Robär (2. Juli 2008)

Aber leider nicht den der 48xx Serie.


----------



## cane87 (3. Juli 2008)

Mich würder der genaue Stromverbrauch der 48xx Modelle auch sehr interessieren. 
Wenn der wiklich so hoch sein sollte, hoffe ich mal, dass Ati da mal noch was per Treiber oder Bios-Update dran ändert.
Bin mal gespannt wann meine schon bestellte 4870 ankommt. Diese wird meine 3870 ersetzen.


----------



## CrSt3r (3. Juli 2008)

Ich sag nur "ATIBIOSEditor"


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juli 2008)

Nur mal noch vermeld..
Cata 8.7 *beta* ist aufgetaucht

Werde ich dann mal auf meiner (ASUS)4850 ausfahren


----------



## baguettes (4. Juli 2008)

fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> das schon die *kleine* 4850 >150 watt verbraucht, will mir immer noch nicht in die rübe
> das ist dann nämlich sowas von daneben, von 110 watt tdp zu reden...



nur gut dass TDP != Leistungsaufnahme ist. die TDP ist die Thermal Design Power und gibt die 'höhe' der abzuführenden Wärme an. Da kann die Karte schon mal mehr als 110W aufnehmen und man muss 110W Wärme kühlen. 

bin auch die ganze zeit am überlegen ob ich meine 8800gt über den jordan schicke. aber mit dem accelero ist die so schön leise und lässt sich so geil OCen. ich werd mal sehen wie lang das mit der 1gb 4870 dauert und wann die für so 220€ zu haben ist


----------



## Arrow1982 (4. Juli 2008)

baguettes schrieb:


> nur gut dass TDP != Leistungsaufnahme ist. die TDP ist die Thermal Design Power und gibt die 'höhe' der abzuführenden Wärme an. Da kann die Karte schon mal mehr als 110W aufnehmen und man muss 110W Wärme kühlen.
> 
> bin auch die ganze zeit am überlegen ob ich meine 8800gt über den jordan schicke. aber mit dem accelero ist die so schön leise und lässt sich so geil OCen. ich werd mal sehen wie lang das mit der 1gb 4870 dauert und wann die für so 220€ zu haben ist



Großer Irrtum. Man muss immer soviel Wärme abführen wie Strom aufgenommen wird, es sei denn man leitet Strom über das über Bildschirmabel oder PCIe stecker von der Karte weg.

Wo soll die Energie denn bitte hin? Mechanische oder chemische Energie wird ja nicht erzeugt, mal von etwas Luftbewegung abgesehen! 

Und die Entropieabnahme durch geodnete Pxieldarstellung fällt auch nicht ins Gewicht!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Juli 2008)

Hat noch keiner hier versucht ne 4870er zu takten !? o.O

Dann werd ichs gleich mal testen


----------



## simons700 (4. Juli 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Hat noch keiner hier versucht ne 4870er zu takten !? o.O
> 
> Dann werd ichs gleich mal testen



du machst aber schon mit bios oder??
sonst wird bei 790 schluss sein kann ich dir jez schon sagen


----------



## DanielX (4. Juli 2008)

Wieso muss man die 4870 den übers BIOS takten ???


----------



## simons700 (4. Juli 2008)

weil:
sie bis dato von noch keinem tool unterstützt wird (rivatuner,ati tool), und mit dem werkeigenen tool lässt AMD nich mehr als 790mhz zu 
also wer oc will braucht:

ATIFlash 3.60
Radeon Bios Editor vRadeon Bios Editor v1.11.


----------



## mad-onion (4. Juli 2008)

Sorry, aber an dem PCGH Benchmark von Crysis kommt mir etwas sehr seltsam vor, und zwar ist laut dem Diagramm die 4870 "langsamer" als die 4850 

Zumal ich mich auch wundere, dass man mal liest, die 4870 sei mit 1GB nicht angekündigt, und mal (wie auch hier) will jemand diese Info aber schon haben...


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (4. Juli 2008)

das wird an den treibern liegen,ganz aktuell gibts ja einen 8.7 beta...der könnte da was richtigstellen.
ich glaube nicht, dass da beim benchen was schiefgegangen ist


----------



## simons700 (4. Juli 2008)

Ich würde mal nich zu fiel von der 1gb version erwarten.
Die 4870 is selbst in 2560x1600 nur 7% langsammer als die 260 GTX
und mit AA und so sind sie eh gleich auf. 
Wo kein einbruch is kann man nix dazugewinnen würd ich sagen


----------



## xTc (4. Juli 2008)

So, hier nochmal ein paar News zur HD4800 Serie.

PCGH - News: AMD in Zukunft doch mit Physx?

PCGH - News: Radeon HD 4870: Erstes Modell mit einem GiByte VRAM in australischem Online-Shop gesichtet

PCGH - News: Radeon HD 4000 sind Raytracing-tauglich

PCGH - News: Lüfterdrehzahl von HD 4870 & HD 4850 manuell regeln

PCGH - News: Diamond Radeon HD 4870 mit bis zu 950 MHz GPU-Takt in den Startlöchern?

PCGH - News: AMD Radeon HD 4870 X2: R700 noch im August und mit 2 GiByte VRAM?

PCGH - News: Sapphire: Radeon HD 4850 mit 1 GiByte Videospeicher und Toxic-Editon gelistet


Gruß


----------



## Xhan (4. Juli 2008)

> *Mod's/Modding:*
> Ihr habt den Standartkühler euerer HD48xx getauscht? Dann sagt uns doch welchen Ihr nun drauf habt, damit wir eine Liste mit passenden Kühlern erstellen können.


 
Also der Accelero S1 rev2 passt auf beide 4800er. edel-grafikkarten bietet beide modelle mit diesem kühler an. 

wäre auch für mich interessant, wenns die 1gb modelle gibt und die stromfrage geklärt ist.


----------



## u22 (4. Juli 2008)

Eventuell was für die erste Seite:

[Anleitung] ATi HD4870 per Bios übertakten  Klick


Bilder von meinen zwei 4870. klick



Die eine Karte habe ich heute auf 840/1100 bekommen. Die andere scheint nicht ganz so hoch zu gehen.


----------



## Killer-Biene08 (4. Juli 2008)

@ xTc

Du könntest ein paar Bilder der HD 4870 hochladen, DANKE!!!!!


----------



## simons700 (4. Juli 2008)

u22 schrieb:


> Eventuell was für die erste Seite:
> 
> [Anleitung] ATi HD4870 per Bios übertakten  Klick
> 
> ...



hab ich auch grad gefunden 
und da ham wa noch was hübsches ausm luxx [Sammelthread] HD4850 / HD4870 OC Thread - Forum de Luxx
ach jez seh ich erst is ja deine Anleitung u22 dann kannst du mir sicher auch beantworten warum WinFlash bei mir nich öffnet. Kann das sein weil ich ne Nvidia Grafikkarte drin hab???


----------



## xTc (4. Juli 2008)

Killer-Biene08 schrieb:


> @ xTc
> 
> Du könntest ein paar Bilder der HD 4870 hochladen, DANKE!!!!!




Kein Ding, gib mir ne Karte und ich mache dir Foto's.  Ne, Spaß. Denke wenn meine nächsten Bestellungen eintrudeln, ist auch ne HD4870 am start. 


Gruß


----------



## simons700 (4. Juli 2008)

Killer-Biene08 
du hast das falsche Bild für den therd


----------



## Cow (5. Juli 2008)

Ich muss schon sagen, recht geil die 4870-
Also meine Stromaufnahme beträgt im Idle 169W
und unter Last bzw in Spielen 205W bis spitze 268W

Q9450 @ 2,66 (Normal)
2x 2GB  Corsair Dominator DDR2-1066 5-5-5-18
Asus  Formula Maxinus
HD4870 Sapphire
 Be Quiet! DPP 750W

Mein Ergebnis im 3DM 06
  14434
SM 2.0  5594
SM 3.0  6920
CPU 4016

Über die Lautstärke kann ich mich nicht beschweren, also voreingestellt ist die Karte mit 20% Lüfterleistung - für mich unhöhrbar bis etwa 30%

Bei 20% (voreinstellung) wurde meine Karte im 4 Stunden Leistungstest 85°C Warm
im Idle etwa 60 °C bei einer Umgebungstemperatur von 27°C
Mit 30% Lüfterleistung senkt sich das ganze um 3-4°C

Alles über 30% kann ich bei mir höhren, ein kurzer Test lauf mit 65%
PCGH - News: LÃ¼fterdrehzahl von HD 4870 & HD 4850 manuell regeln

Brachte die Karte innerhalb 15 sekunden auf 50°C war aber so laut wie ein Staubsauger *g*

Was der Lüfter zu leisten vermag, höhrt man wenn man den PC anschaltet.... und er sich 1-2 Sekunden auf 100% aufdreht.


Sehr viele Spiele habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.., ich spielen in 1200*1024
Half-Life 2 Grafiktest Durchschnitt 260 fps
Grid in High - Ultra und 8XSAA  100 - 110 fps

Außer das sie für meinen Geschmack etwas zu warm wird kann ich diese Karte nur weiterempfehlen. Bezahlt habe ich 225€ für sie


----------



## McZonk (5. Juli 2008)

u22 hat doch Bilder gepostet:


u22 schrieb:


> Bilder von meinen zwei 4870. klick


----------



## xTc (5. Juli 2008)

In RD:Grid mit alles auf Ultra/High und voller Filterung kommst du auf 110FPS bei 1280*1024?

Wenn ja, hammer. Ich komme mit meiner HD4850 so knapp an die 85FPS bei gleichem System.


Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das ein Upgrade vin HD4850 auf HD4870 so viel ausmacht. Schon heftig.


Gruß


----------



## u22 (5. Juli 2008)

simons700 schrieb:


> http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=503393
> ach jez seh ich erst is ja deine Anleitung u22 dann kannst du mir sicher auch beantworten warum WinFlash bei mir nich öffnet. Kann das sein weil ich ne Nvidia Grafikkarte drin hab???



Das ist gut möglich.


----------



## cane87 (5. Juli 2008)

Hi,

heute ist auch endlich meine 4870 von Powercolor angekommen. Erster Leistungseindruck ist wirklich sehr gut . Was aber nach ca. 30 Min feststand: Der Kühler muss ab! Im Idle waren schon Temperaturen von 80 Grad. Gingen unter last zwar "nur" auf 85 Grad hoch, aber gleiches galt auch für die Lautstärke des Lüfters. Habe jetzt kurzerhand den S1 Rev.2  von meiner alten 3870 abgeschraubt und auf die 4870er drauf. Und siehe da: Idle: 44 Grad Last: Max 50 Grad. Damit kann ich gut leben. Jetzt muss ich erst mal ein bisschen zocken .

Ach ja, OC geht ja bisher leider nur im CCC und da macht sie auch problemlos die bisher verfügbaren Maximalwerte mit. Mal hoffen, dass bald die Tray tools auch mal die 4800er Serie unterstützen.

Also dann, man liest sich.

Gruß Cane


----------



## xTc (5. Juli 2008)

Wird das PBC den mit dem S1 Rev.2 auch noch so verdammt warm? Oder bleibt es dadurch etwas kühler?


Gruß


----------



## cane87 (5. Juli 2008)

also eigentlich bleibt die Karte jetzt angenehm kühl. hatte mir an dem normalen Kühler auch fast die Foten verbrannt, weil die untere Metallplatte total heiß war. Jetzt ist aber wie gesagt alles im Grünen bereich . Will mal hoffen, dass AMD da noch wasi n Sachen Stromverbrauch per Treiber oder so regeln kann. Habe hier einen Strommesser direkt am PC und der Verbrauch geht im Vergleich zur 3870 doch schon einiges in die Höhe.was tut man nicht alles für Leistung . Bin aber ansonsten sehr zufrieden mit der Graka. Gerade mal Crysis, Grid, UT3, COD4 etc. angezockt. Alles zu meiner vollsten Zurfriedenheit.


----------



## Arrow1982 (5. Juli 2008)

Hat noch niemand den 8.7 Beta probiert, zwecks Stromverbrauchsanalyse?


----------



## cane87 (5. Juli 2008)

Arrow1982 schrieb:


> Hat noch niemand den 8.7 Beta probiert, zwecks Stromverbrauchsanalyse?



Ich nutze im Moment noch den 8.6 Hotfix. Ich meine aber gelesen zu haben, dass der 8.7er - zumindest in der Betaversion - noch keine Veränderungen am Stromverbrauch erwirken kann.


----------



## y33H@ (5. Juli 2008)

8.7-beta ändert nix. Powerplay = BIOS, wie oft denn noch.

cYa


----------



## Fekl (5. Juli 2008)

So, meine Powercolor ist auch da und erstma Accelero S1 + 2 120er rauf. Dann hab ich paar Benches gemacht mit und ohne OC:

non OC:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OC:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Crysis GPU Bench 1680*1050 @ 64 Bit @ High DX10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Crysis GPU Bench 1680*1050 @ 64 Bit @ Very High DX10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Max Temp Test:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (5. Juli 2008)

@ Fekl: Sehr geil das Ganze. Mit einem Quad sind vielleicht die 10.000 im Performance-Mode drin. 


Ich denk meine Bestellung geht dann wohl auch die Tage raus.


----------



## y33H@ (5. Juli 2008)

Soa, eine HD*3*870 läuft auch brav mit der 8.7-beta, wie die HD4k auch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## Fekl (5. Juli 2008)

Joar muss ma schaun was da noch geht, das sind die maximal im CCC einstellbaren Takraten. Da geht sicher noch mehr, vor allem bei der Temp. Mit nem Quad und OC sind sicher locker die 10k im Vantage drin!


----------



## cane87 (6. Juli 2008)

Habe den Vantage gerade mal bei mir laufen lassen. 9000 Pkt. insgesamt sind mit 790/1100 drinne. warum du mit OC 500 pkt mehr im GPU Score hast als ich kann ich mir im Moment nicht erklären. Jemand ne Idee?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und hier noch die 3DMark06 Ergebnisse:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fekl (6. Juli 2008)

Krass dass du mit nem 3,2 Ghz Quad mit "nur" 8 MB Cache mehr Punkte rausholst als ich mit 600 Mhz Mehr und 2 MB Mehr Cache Für 2 Kerne...also limitiert die CPU bei neueren Grakas doch wieder extrem im Vantage, zumindest im Performance Preset.

06er hau ich gleich ma durch, allerding rennt im Hintergrund grad n DL den ich net abbrechen will, sollte ja nur paar Pünktchen ausmachen..


Edit:

Hier der 06er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arrow1982 (6. Juli 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> 8.7-beta ändert nix. Powerplay = BIOS, wie oft denn noch.
> 
> cYa



Na gut. Dann hat AMD zwar preislich konkurrenzfähige Produkte, aber der Stromverbrauch der 4870 ist höher als der einer GTX 280, sowohl im Idle als auch unter Last. Soviel zum Thema performance pro Watt, damit kann Nvidia jetzt herumpoltern!


----------



## xTc (7. Juli 2008)

So, mittlerweile ist auch das erste Tool verfügbar mit dem man die HD48xx-Reihe übertakten kann.

Alles weitere findet Ihr auf der Main dazu einfach hier klicken ->
PCGH - News: HD-4000-Serie: Erstes Übertaktungstool verfügbar


Werde es im laufe des Abends testen und natürlich auch darüber berichten.


Gruß


----------



## Fekl (7. Juli 2008)

Habs auch getstet und meine geht max Benchstable ca 850/2400, aber zum Zocken hab ich jetzt mal 825/2200 geflasht. Leider flackert das Bild jetzt immer bem Switch von 2D auf 3D Modus und zurück. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## cane87 (8. Juli 2008)

Hab das Tool auch mal gerade ausprobiert. scheint ja schön zu funktionieren. Habe es aber erst mal nur benutzt um zu sehen, was allg. ungefähr möglich ist. Mit der Software sind die Möglichkeiten ja noch recht eingeschränkt, da z.B. PowerPlay dadurch nicht mehr funktioniert. Warte lieber mal, bis Tray Tools etc. die 4800er Serie supporten.
Habe Testweise mal den Vatage mit 850/1150 durchlaufen lassen. Ergebnisse könnt ihr dem Screen entnehmen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Cane


----------



## y33H@ (8. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## Dr.House (8. Juli 2008)

Na also. Wer sagt es denn. Die 4870 verbraucht am meisten. Nvidia hat mal wieder einen Stromfresser erschaffen !

Meine 4870 muss auch mal die Tage ankommen. Habe Messgerät zuhause und werde mal Verbrauchswerte posten.  Mein Quadi macht auch mal gerne die 4 GHz ,sogar 4,1 GHz zum Benchen. Mal gucken was mit beiden im 06´er und Vantage zu holen ist.

Da die  Karte sehr heiß wird und gerne laut ist,werde ich sie mit Wasser kühlen,damit Ruhe herrscht.

Zum Vergleich. Q6600@3,6 Ghz und 8800GT - Idle-215 Watt und Zocken- 300 Watt.   Bei 3DMark06 auch bis zu 330 Watt.

Alleine der Quad mit Prime95 ausgelastet macht 360 Watt. (ganze 145 Watt mehr zum Idle und ohne 3D)


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Juli 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Mensch Männers guckt doch mal auf dem Link da könnt ihr euch beim Französischen Händler eine HD4870 mit 1024MB kaufen...nur mal googeln hilft..kostet dann inkl um die 277€ glaub ich.





mad-onion schrieb:


> .... die 4870 sei mit 1GB nicht angekündigt, und mal (wie auch hier) will jemand diese Info aber schon haben...



taja diese Info ist Aussagekräftig genug?


----------



## xTc (8. Juli 2008)

Hat schon jemand das Clock-Tool ausprobiert? Ich bin gestern nicht mehr dazu gekommen. Teste es gleich mal an. Mal schaun wie viel meine 4850 macht.

Gruß


----------



## Dr.House (8. Juli 2008)

Meine 4870 wurde heute verschickt.  freu.....


----------



## xTc (8. Juli 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Meine 4870 wurde heute verschickt.  freu.....



Sehr schön.  Freu mich für dich 


So hab mal versucht meine HD4850 mit dem AMD GPU Clock Tool zu übertakten.

Leider muss ich sagen das es nicht so richtig geklappt hat. Übers CCC macht die Karte max 700 Core und 1125 Ram mit. Mit dem Tool das gleiche. Sobald ich auch nur 5MHz drauf packe schmiert mir das ganze System im 3DMark 03 sofort weg. Im 06er dauerts einen Momment bis es einfriert und dann ist auch dort ende.

Also entweder zickt das Tool rum, oder die Karte macht einfach nicht mehr mit. Was ich sehr schade fände.

Ich hoffe auf ein anderes Tool. Ansonsten, joa kann man wohl nix machen.


Gruß


----------



## Oliver (8. Juli 2008)

Das kommt hin. Ich habe 2 Karten getestet, die eine ging bis 710/1150, die andere nur auf 690/1100 MHz.

Meine HD 4870 ist heute angekommen und wird in den nächsten Tagen getestet


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juli 2008)

Go - Oliver - goooo 

Und ich schau dann mal was meine 4850er so bringt mit dem Tool


----------



## xTc (8. Juli 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Das kommt hin. Ich habe 2 Karten getestet, die eine ging bis 710/1150, die andere nur auf 690/1100 MHz.
> 
> Meine HD 4870 ist heute angekommen und wird in den nächsten Tagen getestet



Joa, vielleicht geht ja mit einem Mod noch etwas mehr. Denke aber unter normalen Umständen ist die Karte am Ende. Was für eine HD4870 haste dir den bestellt? Also welcher Hersteller? Kannst ja hier mal deine Ergebnisse posten.



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Go - Oliver - goooo
> 
> Und ich schau dann mal was meine 4850er so bringt mit dem Tool



Super, sag uns nachher auch mal deine Ergebnisse.


Gruß


----------



## Oliver (8. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mir zusammen mit dem Kollegen Vötter 2 Sapphire HD 4870 in der Lite Retail gekauft. Da der Kollege noch im Urlaub ist, kann ich mir die bessere der beiden Karten aussuchen ^^


----------



## xTc (8. Juli 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ich hab mir zusammen mit dem Kollegen Vötter 2 Sapphire HD 4870 in der Lite Retail gekauft. Da der Kollege noch im Urlaub ist, kann ich mir die bessere der beiden Karten aussuchen ^^



Na, wie praktisch.  
Ich bin auf deine Ergebnisse gespannt.


Hab nochmals an meiner 4850 getaktet. Also da geht echt nicht mehr. Maximal Core 701 und Speicher 1127. Alles darüber hängt sich auf, oder stürzt ab. Ob ein neuer Kühler was bringt, ist fraglich. Werd sobald der Accelero ende der Woche eintrudelt die Karte damit mal testen. Ich gehe aber schon jetzt davon aus, da geht auch nicht mehr. Da muss dann vielleicht erstmal nen vMod her.


Gruß


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (8. Juli 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ich hab mir zusammen mit dem Kollegen Vötter 2 Sapphire HD 4870 in der Lite Retail gekauft. Da der Kollege noch im Urlaub ist, kann ich mir die bessere der beiden Karten aussuchen ^^



Wie fies 
Sind eigentlich schon andere Steppings mit besserem OC-Potenzial geplant?


----------



## y33H@ (8. Juli 2008)

Die GTX 2x0 schlucken sogar mehr als die RV770 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## Arrow1982 (8. Juli 2008)

Hmmm, aber nur unter Last. Der idle Verbrauch der 4870 ist ziemlich die Dröhnung! Da muss sich ATI nix drauf einbilden!


----------



## y33H@ (8. Juli 2008)

Joa, load ist egal - idle zählt. Und da zählt bei den RV770 vor allem der Stromzähler 

cYa


----------



## CrSt3r (8. Juli 2008)

Na dann ist es ja ein nicht so großer Sprung von HD3870 auf HD4850, was mich schon mal beruhigt


----------



## Fekl (8. Juli 2008)

Wann kommt denn bloß endlich der Catalyst 8.7? ...


----------



## y33H@ (8. Juli 2008)

Nimm doch den Beta, der ist schon schneller als der 8.6 - an der Leistungsaufnahme ändert der freilich nichts.

cYa


----------



## Fekl (8. Juli 2008)

Der Beta/Sample ist schon seit Anfang drauf. Will aber endlich nen ersten offizielln Treiber haben, wäre schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## Arrow1982 (9. Juli 2008)

Was ich vorallem so unverständlich finde, ist, daß die 4850 und 4870 im Idle dermassen unterschiedlich sind. Das kann ja eigentlich nur ein bischen ein BIOS-Voltage Optimierungsproblem sein.


----------



## Dr.House (9. Juli 2008)

Meien PowerColor 4870 ist heute gekommen.  Wow so fettt !

8800 GT raus und 4870 rein. Rechner an. Messgerät zeigt 300 Watt idle.

CCC 8.6 installiert und dann waren es "nur" 260 Watt.

Idle Temp 67°C .  3DMark06 ~ 17 k  bei 350 Watt Verbrauch.

Die Karte ist so heiß. Kann man als Fön benutzen. Lüfter auf 100% und Kopf davor halten.

Irgendwie kriege ich es nicht mit dem Tip für die manuelle-Lüftersteuerung.
Kenne mich net so mit CCC. Profil erstellt aber keine AppData mit XML drin.
Kann jemand helfen mit deteilierten Anweisungen dazu.

Will OCen aber net bei 30% Lüfter. Zuheiß.


Jetzt wird gezockt.


Edit: GRID angezockt.  1680x1050 alles Ultra HIgh- 85-110 Frames (super geil)
                                Meine GT macht da nur 55-68 Frames
installiere gleich noch Crysis


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (9. Juli 2008)

Ey aber 110W Unterschied von GTX 280 zu GTX 260 im Load find ich ja schon iwie krass


----------



## Dr.House (9. Juli 2008)

Gibt es denn noch keinen Komplett-Wakühler für die 4870 ?


Hilfe zu Lüfterdrehzahl bei CCC . Finde es net nach dem Tip


----------



## Dr.House (9. Juli 2008)

Kurz Crysis gespielt -->alles High  (1680x1050)
40 Frames in Durchschnitt und nie unter 30 bei den min. FPS

Graka net Oced und nicht finale Treiber. Einfach nur geil die Karte.


----------



## xTc (9. Juli 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Gibt es denn noch keinen Komplett-Wakühler für die 4870 ?
> 
> 
> Hilfe zu Lüfterdrehzahl bei CCC . Finde es net nach dem Tip




PCGH - News: Aqua-Computer: Aquagratix für die Radeon HD 4870 verfügbar

Gruß


Stell ma Fotos rein, bitte.


----------



## y33H@ (9. Juli 2008)

*@ Dr.House*

Welche Szene hast du gespielt? Meine Werte sind niedriger 

cYa


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (9. Juli 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Gibt es denn noch keinen Komplett-Wakühler für die 4870 ?



PCGH - News: Aqua-Computer: Aquagratix fÃ¼r die Radeon HD 4870 verfÃ¼gbar


----------



## Oliver (9. Juli 2008)

Die beiden HD 4870 sind gestern angekommen und werden heute mal kurz angetestet. Bis mein Spielerechner fertig ist, wird es wahrscheinlich eh schon den Nachfolger geben.


----------



## xTc (9. Juli 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> PCGH - News: Aqua-Computer: Aquagratix fÃ¼r die Radeon HD 4870 verfÃ¼gbar



Ich war schneller. 



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Die beiden HD 4870 sind gestern angekommen und werden heute mal kurz angetestet. Bis mein Spielerechner fertig ist, wird es wahrscheinlich eh schon den Nachfolger geben.



Na, dann mach mal ein paar Foto's.  Kannst ja mal testen wie hoch du die Karten mit dem AMD GPU Tool getaktet bekommst. Und vorallem ob beide Karten unterschiedliche Taktraten als Max. haben.


Gruß


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (9. Juli 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Ich war schneller.



Waah, und das 40min...
ich muss blind sein


----------



## Dr.House (9. Juli 2008)

Hier paar Fotos von der Monster-Heizung.

Hab jetzt das Problem. die Internetverbindung funzt net mehr. fehler 815 ?

Jemand tips zu der Lüftersteuerung ?

Zu dem Wa-Kühler von Aqua-bla bla sage ich nein. Ich warte lieber auf den EK !
Sieht schöner aus und die Leistung ist besser.


Prime95 und ATi-Würfel ergeben 430 Watt am Messgerät und 82°C GPU


----------



## xTc (9. Juli 2008)

Einfach ein Profil mit dem Treiber erstellen und dann die Datei mit dem Editor bearbeiten.

Unter Vista liegt die Datei hier:

C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Local\ATI\ACE\

Unter XP hier:

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\USERNAME\Lokale Einstellungen\Anwendungsdaten\ATI\ACE\

USERNAME steht für deinen Namen. Um einige Ordner davon sehen zu können musst du unter "Ordneroptionen" den Haken bei "Geschützte Systemdatein ausblenden (empfohlen)" und "Inhalte von Systemordnern anzeigen" wegmachen. 

Die Datei einfach mit dem Editor öffnen und bearbeiten.


Gruß


----------



## Dr.House (9. Juli 2008)

Unter XP funzt die Internetverbindung. Unter Vista net.

Jemand schon ne Lösung dazu ? Irgend ein Update oder so ?

CCC 8.7 Beta vllt . ?


----------



## Dr.House (9. Juli 2008)

Habe Lösung für das Problem gefunden. Einfach neue Internetverbindung einrichten,auch wenn es mit den gleichen Einstellungen ist. Es funzt jetzt alles wieder. Komische Sache.


Wegen der Lüftersteuerung. Ich habe ein neues Profil erstellt aber da ist keine  Datei.

Sieht selber. Was mache ich falsch ?


----------



## xTc (9. Juli 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Habe Lösung für das Problem gefunden. Einfach neue Internetverbindung einrichten,auch wenn es mit den gleichen Einstellungen ist. Es funzt jetzt alles wieder. Komische Sache.
> 
> 
> Wegen der Lüftersteuerung. Ich habe ein neues Profil erstellt aber da ist keine  Datei.
> ...



Die Datei liegt auch unter:

C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Local\ATI\ACE\ 



> USERNAME steht für deinen Namen. Um einige Ordner davon sehen zu können musst du unter "Ordneroptionen" den Haken bei "Geschützte Systemdatein ausblenden (empfohlen)" und "Inhalte von Systemordnern anzeigen" wegmachen.




Gruß


----------



## Dr.House (10. Juli 2008)

@ xTc

Danke jetzt klappt es mit dem CCC. Lag wohl an Vista und Ordneroptionen.

Habe mir jetzt 5 neue Profile angelegt:

Namen:   

25%
40%
60%
80%
100%


Der Name ist auch die Lüfterdrehzahl in Prozent.

Und dazu Hotkeys eingerichtet zum aktivieren der Profile.  Alt+2  ,Alt+4, Alt+6, Alt+8,  Alt+1

Jetzt kann ich schnell die Lüfterdrehzahl hoch und runter drehen-bequem und schnel ohne Menüs und so.  Gute Sache.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juli 2008)

Also erstens und zweitens...

Erstens habe ich mit dem AMD-Tool mal angefangen zu "schrauben"
Bisheriges Resultat *GPU 700MHz, RAM 1100 MHz*
Der "Fön" dreht dabei konstant auf 80% - also ca. 7500 RPM

Zweitens hab ich einen HotFix bei AMD entdeckt - datiert vom 7.7.
Wollte ich euch auch zukommen lassen - hab aber noch nix getestet

AMD Customer Care


----------



## xTc (10. Juli 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> @ xTc
> 
> Danke jetzt klappt es mit dem CCC. Lag wohl an Vista und Ordneroptionen.
> 
> ...



Super.  Freut mich das ich dir helfen konnte. Ich habe meinen Lüfter auf 43%. Ist ein guter Mittelwert. Nicht zu laut und die Temps gehen auch noch. Beim Benchen lass ich die Tröte aber auch auf 100% laufen. Das hört man bis unten in der Küche..... 




Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also erstens und zweitens...
> 
> Erstens habe ich mit dem AMD-Tool mal angefangen zu "schrauben"
> Bisheriges Resultat *GPU 700MHz, RAM 1100 MHz*
> ...



Also wenn ich das richtig lese ist der Hotfix den du da gepostet hast vom 19.6.2008. 





> Date Created: 6/19/2008




Gruß


----------



## Fekl (10. Juli 2008)

jop, ist der alte Treiber..


----------



## Dr.House (10. Juli 2008)

@ xTc

Habe gerade alles fliegend bei mir aufm Schreibtisch aufgebaut und die Karte sitz ca. 30cm von meinem Ohr entfernt. Da sind 40% wie am Flughafen. Nur zum Benchen auf 40 oder 60%.


----------



## xTc (10. Juli 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> @ xTc
> 
> Habe gerade alles fliegend bei mir aufm Schreibtisch aufgebaut und die Karte sitz ca. 30cm von meinem Ohr entfernt. Da sind 40% wie am Flughafen. Nur zum Benchen auf 40 oder 60%.



Ich hab ne 4850 und du ne 4870  Unterschiedlicher Lüfter? 

Also hab die Karte im Case unterm Tisch und da sind die 40% echt chillig.


----------



## Dr.House (10. Juli 2008)

Hat schon mal jemand die 4870 schon mal den Kühler abgeschraubt ?

Ist da ne IHS über der GPU,oder ist die GPU nackt ? 

Habe gelesen - GPU-Fläche -256 mm^2, d.h.   Quadratisch mit Länge von 16 mm.   Irgendwie zu wenig.

Frage da ich den Only-GPU-Kühler von Zern PQ habe und wollte wissen ob der passt. Hat 30x30 mm.


----------



## McZonk (10. Juli 2008)

Schau mal hier vorbei: ComputerBase - Radeon HD 4870 (CF) vs. GeForce GTX 260 (SLI) (Seite 3)

Der Die ist nur durch einen Spacer geschützt (gegen verkanten)


----------



## Robär (10. Juli 2008)

Hat schon jem. mal die WLP einer HD48x0 getauscht und geschaut was sich bei den Temps tut? Soll ja was bringen.


----------



## Oliver (10. Juli 2008)

Windows-Aktivierung sei dank, kann ich die Karten erst morgen bzw. am Wochenende testen. Hab kein Festnetztelefon und mein Handy brauch ne Weile, bis es genug Saft zum Telefonieren hat. 

Darf nach ständigem hardwaretausch alle 3 Tage mein Windows aktivieren. Wer auch immer sich das ausgedacht hat, scheint nicht oft seine Hardware zu wechseln.

Lange kkann ich ohnehin icht testen, die 4870 ist lauter als meine Kompressorkühlung, da können die Nachbar nicht schlfen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. Juli 2008)

WLP hab ich nicht wirklich "getauscht", da ich sowiso nen gemoddeten VF1000 drauf hab, aber das zeug was drauf war taugt nicht viel. Dicke Pads für Speicher und Spawas und nen minderwertiges dünnes Pad auf dem Chip. Kein Wunder das die so heiß werden.


----------



## cane87 (11. Juli 2008)

Ich habe bei mir ja auch auf den Accelero S1 mit Tubro Module gewechselt. Dabei ist mir beim originalen Kühler auch die schlechte WLP aufgefallen. Das wahr eher als zusammengeklebtes, viel zu dick aufgetragenes Mehl zu bezeichnen, als eine vernünftige WLP. Ist beim entfernen von GPU und Kühler nur so abgebröckelt ^^. Was das wechseln auf eine "richtige" WLP beim orig. Kühler bringt habe ich nicht ausprobiert. Ich verwende jetzt in Verbindung mit dem S1 die OCZ Freeze WLP. Bin ganz zufrieden. Unter Vollast habe ich noch nix höheres als 54 Grad gemessen. 

Gruß Cane


----------



## f3rr1s (11. Juli 2008)

Ich plane mir ne 4870 zu kaufen mal schauen wann die 1gb version kommt


----------



## Robär (11. Juli 2008)

Ist das lausig mit der WLP! Was muss ich alles ersetzen, wenn ich den Kühler abnehme? Brauch ich auch neue WLP Pads für den Speicher, oder könnte man die alten weiterverwenden oder noch anders normale WLP drauftun?


----------



## Arrow1982 (11. Juli 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Windows-Aktivierung sei dank, kann ich die Karten erst morgen bzw. am Wochenende testen. Hab kein Festnetztelefon und mein Handy brauch ne Weile, bis es genug Saft zum Telefonieren hat.
> 
> Darf nach ständigem hardwaretausch alle 3 Tage mein Windows aktivieren. Wer auch immer sich das ausgedacht hat, scheint nicht oft seine Hardware zu wechseln.
> 
> Lange kkann ich ohnehin icht testen, die 4870 ist lauter als meine Kompressorkühlung, da können die Nachbar nicht schlfen.



Bei Microsoft schon mal nach einer Corporate Lizenz gefragt?


----------



## Dr.House (11. Juli 2008)

So jetzt konnte ich es nicht mehr aushalten und habe den Kühler meiner 4870 abgenommen. Siehe Fotos

Und wie erwartet der Only-GPZ-Kühler Zern PQ für 19,90€ passt super drauf.
Die rote Platte wird nicht mal lauwarm

Idle Temp 31-32°C
Unter Last 36-37°C  (ATiTool mit dem Würfel)


Werde mal heute Nacht OCen. Unter Wakü hatte schon jemand die 900 Core geschafft.  Muss jetzt zur Arbeit. Freue mich auf heute Nacht.


----------



## Oliver (11. Juli 2008)

Der gute, alte Zern 

Ich werde mir wohl den Komplettkühler von Aqua Computer zulegen.

Kühlt der Lüfter in deinem Aufbau so überhaupt noch den Speicher? Ohne Abdeckung geht die Luft ja überall hin.


----------



## xTc (11. Juli 2008)

@ Dr. House:

Wird das ganze PBC mit dem Kühler auch noch so warm? ODer hält es sich in Grenzen?


Gruß


----------



## Dr.House (12. Juli 2008)

Morgen.

Der Lüfter der noch dran ist kühlt sozusagen fast nix mehr. Das PCB wird auch gar nicht warm,weil die Wärmequelle angezapft wurde-die GPU.

Konnte mir nicht vorstellen,dass es soviel bringt auf Wasser(gerade GPU-28°C und Raumtemp 21°C). 

Ich will mir auch einen Komplettkühler zulegen,aber den von EK und der ist noch nicht raus. Konnte aber auch nicht so lange drauf warten. 

Das Rote Teil wird nicht mal lauwarm von dem Speicher.

Jetzt wird OCed. Ergebnisse später.


----------



## Dr.House (12. Juli 2008)

Ich habe meine 4870 gestern fast gekillt bei 340 km/h auf der Autobahn.


Ich habe mal übertaktet,indem ich Grid gespielt habe und den Takt alle 5 min. um 10MHz erhöht habe . Bis 890 MHz war alles okay. Bei 901 MHz hatte ich nen Freez und der PC war abgestürzt.

Danach wollte ich den wieder hochfahren und drücke auf den Powerknoft und es tut sich nix !  10min. lang habe ich es versucht auch mit Comos Clear und der Rechner regt sich nicht mal. NIX !  Da dacht ich die Karte ist wohl tot und bin schlafen gegange. Jetzt stehe ich auf und habe es noch mal probiert und sehe da der startet ganz normal. Und mein Vista direkt am meckern-ich muss sie aktivieren. Gemacht.

Hui ist mir ein Stein vom Herzen gefallen. Alles lebt noch. Heute ist sogar mein neuer Speicher mit D9GMH gekommen Cellshock 667.

Werde die Karte erstmal nicht mehr übertakten. Doe hat auch so schon viel Power für alle Games.


----------



## xTc (12. Juli 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Ich habe meine 4870 gestern fast gekillt bei 340 km/h auf der Autobahn.



 Auf der Autbahn is Richtgeschwindigkeit.  Was rast du auch so.

Ne, da haste aber echt Glück gehabt. Gut das die Karte noch lebt. 


Hast du den einen Screeny von 3DMark mit den maximal möglichen Taktraten?


----------



## Dr.House (12. Juli 2008)

Bei 3DMark´s habe ich das Problem gehabt- irgendwie stockt das Bild. Rechner läuft,Frames werden gezählt und nach paar Secunden geht es weiter.

Komisch ,denn im Spiel hatte ich sowas nicht. 

Ich glaube irgendwie Treiberproblem oder so.


----------



## xTc (12. Juli 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Bei 3DMark´s habe ich das Problem gehabt- irgendwie stockt das Bild. Rechner läuft,Frames werden gezählt und nach paar Secunden geht es weiter.
> 
> Komisch ,denn im Spiel hatte ich sowas nicht.
> 
> Ich glaube irgendwie Treiberproblem oder so.



Trotzdem komisch. Naja, die Karte lebt ja noch. 

Hast du mal ein paar Ergenisse von der übertakteten Karte aus dem 3DMurks?

Gruß


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (12. Juli 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Ich glaube irgendwie Treiberproblem oder so.



Genau das selbe hatte ich gestern mit meiner G80...
Mit nem alten Treiber gings dann wieder..


----------



## Dr.House (12. Juli 2008)

Muss mal den neuen 8.7 Beta probieren. Wollte eigentlich bei Nvidia bleiben,auch wegen der Treiber,aber die GTX 280 kostet ja doppel so viel wie meine. Da fahre ich lieber CF für das Geld.

Ich habe den Wurm in meinem System entdeckt. Es wollte gerade wieder net starten. Ich hatte das Mobo die ganze Zeit aufm Karton und der Folie liegen-irgendwie bekommt das Board davon aussetzer. Jetzt habe ich das Mobo auf nem Schlitten vom alten Gehäuse draufgeschraubt und bis jetzt läuft alles  gut.

Habe nur einen Lauf mit 800/1000  GPU/Ram bei 3DMark06 von vorgestern.
kann sich sehen lassen oder ?


----------



## xTc (12. Juli 2008)

Auf jeden 

Die 19K sollten aber sicher drin sein. 

Kannste auch mal 3DMark Vantage laufen lassen?

Gruß


----------



## Dr.House (12. Juli 2008)

Das blöde Vantage zeigt mir kein Gesamtergebnis an. Nur einzeln.

Es sollten um die 10 k sein. Graka auf default noch.

Edit: Bei Vantage kriege ich die Bildruckler schon bei core 800. Habe gerade eben 1 Stunde Grid gespiel bei 850 /1000 ohne Probleme mit ~100 FPS im Schnitt bei 1680x1050 und alles auf ultra High mit max filtern u.s.w. (vllt. liegt es an dem OC-Tool von ATI)

Beim Spielen zieht meine Kiste ~420 Watt aus der Dose. Der Quad hat aber auch noch Schuld an dem Verbrauch. Mit CF wäre ich bestimmt bei 550-600 Watt.

Den Speicher habe ich nicht weiter getestet. Hatte mal ne 1950 XT die sich nach Ram-OC nie erholt hat. 
Jetzt ist zum ersten mal das Rote Teil von der Graka warm geworden. Kommt aber noch Komplettkühler drauf.


----------



## xTc (12. Juli 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Das blöde Vantage zeigt mir kein Gesamtergebnis an. Nur einzeln.
> 
> Es sollten um die 10 k sein. Graka auf default noch.



Du hast aber einen lustigen 3DMurk Vantage.  Also ich denke mal, das könnten auch über 11K sein. 



Dr.House schrieb:


> Beim Spielen zieht meine Kiste ~420 Watt aus der Dose.



Stromflat bei RWE oder Eon schon bestellt? 


Gruß


----------



## Dr.House (12. Juli 2008)

erst bei CF werde ich mir ne Flatrate Saft bei RWE bestellen 

Und ja es könnten auch mehr als 10 k sein,weiß aber nicht wie man die rechnet.


----------



## xTc (12. Juli 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> erst bei CF werde ich mir ne Flatrate Saft bei RWE bestellen
> 
> Und ja es könnten auch mehr als 10 k sein,weiß aber nicht wie man die rechnet.



Also ich schätze mal so GPU-Wert plus gute/knappe 1000 Punkte. Ist aber auch nur so ein "Schätzwert".

Gruß


----------



## xTc (15. Juli 2008)

Mittlerweile ist auch eine neue Version des "TechPowerUp Radeon Bios Editor v1.12" erschienen.

Quelle

Chanellog:


> Added display for GDDR5 (for 4870 and future cards).
> Added check for corruption of GDDR5 BIOSes.
> Fixed bug with all voltages being "---".
> The lock for clock info is now unchecked by default.
> ...



Downloaden könnt Ihr das ganze auch: HIER!


Gruß


----------



## Digger (15. Juli 2008)

hey,
wie wirkt sich denn 1 gb speicher auf die frames aus ?
wenn man bei grid bei den einstellunfgen schon 100 fps hat.
lohnts sich zuwarten oda reicht eig auch ne 512er ?

btw: mit meiner süßen 7900GS auf 1280x1024 (hab nen 22" ) und auf mittleren einst. schaff ich sagenhafte 25 fps im schnitt


----------



## Robär (16. Juli 2008)

Denke schon das sich das lohnt vorallem wenn du hohe AA + AF Einstellung fährst, also bis zu 30% mehr Leistung. Jedoch sind die ATI deutlich sparsamer was die Speicherbefällung angeht, im Vergleich zu Nvidia (iNvidia = lat. NEID xD, habe selber eine..., bin aber auch momentan wegen der HD48xx neidisch). Momentan reicht ne 512er locker für jedes Game, bei nem 22".

Kommt also drauf an, wie lange du die behalten willst und wieviel Wert du auf AA + AF legst, wenn keinen zu großen dann nimm die 512er.


----------



## Dr.House (16. Juli 2008)

Die 512er reicht locker aus. Erst ab 1920x1200 würde sich das bemerkbar machen,denke ich. Ob man 100 FPS hat oder 90 ist egal. 100 FPS mit allen möglichen Filtern auf max,ultra high,und alles was überhaupt geht.


----------



## xTc (16. Juli 2008)

Hat von euch schon jemand versucht mit dem 8.7 Beta den Lüfter manuell zu steuern? Also bei mir klappt das nicht.  Daher kommt wieder der 8.6 drauf.


Gruß


----------



## y33H@ (16. Juli 2008)

> Momentan reicht ne 512er locker für jedes Game, bei nem 22".


Crysis, UE3-Titel, Oblivion, Half Life 2 CM8, Stalker usw. - mit 512 MiB ist da Ende.

cYa


----------



## xTc (16. Juli 2008)

So, auf meiner HD4850 hängt nun auch ein Accelero 1 Rev. 2.

Kann allen nur empfehlen, die ihrer Radeon etwas mehr Kühlung verschaffen wollen, baut den Kühler um. 

Von bis zu 96° unter Last auf gerade mal 48°. Ich denke das kann sich sehen lassen. 


Gruß


----------



## Digger (16. Juli 2008)

@y33h@

wo ist das ende ?, aba abgesehen von 512mb, ati nutzt ja auch ddr5 statt ddr3 bei nvidia


----------



## y33H@ (16. Juli 2008)

Bei der Speichermenge ists ja wohl egal, ob GDDR3 oder GDDR5  
Ende in dem Sinne, dass 512 MiB voll sind und eine 1.024er Karte schneller ist.

cYa


----------



## darkniz (16. Juli 2008)

Gibt es einen Unterschied der Bauteile der verschiedenen Hersteller? Ich schwanke noch zwischen der Sapphire HD4870 und der MSI HD4870 OC. Die Sapphire hat mehr Zubehör und die MSI hat höhere Taktraten. 

Ist eine der beiden besser als die andere, was das max. OC angeht oder ist das bei allen Herstellern ähnlich?


----------



## y33H@ (16. Juli 2008)

Das ist beides Referenzdesign. Natürlich kann ein Hersteller minderwertigere Bauteile verbauen, dies kommt aber mW nur selten vor.

cYa


----------



## xTc (17. Juli 2008)

Hier mal was zur HD4870 mit alternativen Kühlern: Klick!



> Wahrscheinlich hab ich die Ursache gefunden warum die Karten mit Austauschkühler so schnell abrauchen.
> Heute hatte ich die Gelegenheit auf Arbeit eine Wärmebildkamera zu bekommen und hab dass gleich mal ausgenutzt.
> Damit hab ich auf der Karte einen „Hotspot“ entdeckt.


Zitat aus dem Luxx.

Schaut aus, als würden die Bauteile am Ende der Platine unheimlich heiß werden.


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2008)

Das sind absolut geile Bilder. Da interessiert es mich auch, wie es denn so bei anderen Karten aussieht.
Aber 119 Grad ist schon heftig, da wird ja schon der Kunststoff weich.


----------



## darkniz (17. Juli 2008)

Wäre es nicht besser, wenn man die rote Platte entfernt und auf den Ram und die Spannungswandler Ram-Kühler klebt?


----------



## Fekl (17. Juli 2008)

Naja, man sollte einfach die komplette Platte kühlen, wie es auch der Originalkühler tut. Deshalb finde ich 2 120er auch nicht übertrieben...


----------



## xTc (17. Juli 2008)

Die erste HD4800 Karte die nicht dem Referenzdesign entspricht kommt von Saphire und wurde heute vorgestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer mehr dazu lesen will, klickt hier:

PCGH - News: Sapphire: Toxic Radeon HD 4850 vorgestellt

Ich find die Karte schaut echt nicht schlecht aus. Ich hoffe ATI lässt nun endlich eigene Kühlerdesigns zu und Asus bringt auch was feines auf den Markt. Dann kann die HD4870 endlich bestellt werden. 


Gruß


----------



## GoZoU (17. Juli 2008)

Ich hoffe, dass dabei das Referenzdesign beibehalten wird damit später einfach ein Wasserkühler nachgerüstet werden kann. Wenn dieses Glücksspiel wie bei der Radeon 1950pro wieder los geht, dann kommt die HD4870 für mich nicht mehr in Frage 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (17. Juli 2008)

Hat die ein eigenes PCB oder nur einen anderen Kühler?


----------



## xTc (17. Juli 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Hat die ein eigenes PCB oder nur einen anderen Kühler?



Ich tippe mal nur auf einen eigenen Kühler. Schaut zumindest sehr identisch aus gegenüber dem Standartteil. 

Das mit den Wasserkühlern würde dann wieder lustig werden, ich bin eh mal auf die ersten Volkühler für die HD4870 gespannt.

Vorallem hoffe ich das die Bauteile in der Nähe des Stromsteckers mit gekühlt werden. Die werden nach der GPU mit am wärmsten. Der Speicher ist garnicht so schlimm.

Gruß


----------



## Dr.House (17. Juli 2008)

Das ist aber nur ne 4850 mit dem Zahlman Kühler. Gibt es die 4870 auch damit. Nur aus Neugier-meine ist längst auf Wakü.


----------



## GoZoU (17. Juli 2008)

Afaik gibt es noch keine Radeon HD 4870 mit eigenem Kühldesign. Aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden ^^


----------



## xTc (17. Juli 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Das ist aber nur ne 4850 mit dem Zahlman Kühler. Gibt es die 4870 auch damit. Nur aus Neugier-meine ist längst auf Wakü.



Hast du mittlerweile einen Vollkühler oder ist auf der Karte immernoch dieses kleine Ding verbaut?



GoZoU schrieb:


> Afaik gibt es noch keine Radeon HD 4870 mit eigenem Kühldesign. Aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden ^^



Ich hoffe es auch. Ein Blick auf die Asus-Homepage änderte daran aber nicht viel.  Einzig für die HD4850 gibt es da ein anderen Kühler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den auf die HD4870 und die Karte ist gekauft.


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2008)

Gibt es die Kühler/Lüfter nicht auch schon so zu kaufen, kann man den dann nicht auch auf eine 4870 bauen oder sind die zu unterschiedlich?


----------



## GoZoU (17. Juli 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es auch. Ein Blick auf die Asus-Homepage änderte daran aber nicht viel.  Einzig für die HD4850 gibt es da ein anderen Kühler.



Im Prinzip ist mir egal was da fürn Kühler drauf ist, Hauptsache Referenzdesign . Ich fürchte ja immer noch, dass die 1 GiByte Version n anderes Layout bekommt...hoffentlich ist meine Furcht umsonst 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## xTc (17. Juli 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gibt es die Kühler/Lüfter nicht auch schon so zu kaufen, kann man den dann nicht auch auf eine 4870 bauen oder sind die zu unterschiedlich?



Den Lüfter den Saphire auf seiner Toxic-Version verkauft ist von Zalman, den kann man so kaufen und selber montieren. Den Kühler von Asus gibt es nicht einzeln.

Gruß


----------



## GoZoU (17. Juli 2008)

Ich würde sagen auf der Toxic Radeon HD 4870 ist ein Zalman VF900-CU

[preis=500]a188995.html[/preis]

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## xTc (17. Juli 2008)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist mir egal was da fürn Kühler drauf ist, Hauptsache Referenzdesign . Ich fürchte ja immer noch, dass die 1 GiByte Version n anderes Layout bekommt...hoffentlich ist meine Furcht umsonst
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



Aber ich denke selbst dafür wird es dann einen Wasserkühler geben 



> Ich würde sagen auf der Toxic Radeon HD 4870 ist ein Zalman VF900-CU


Ich glaub ich besorg mir den Kühler mal.

Hab gerade gesehen, bei Alternate ist die erste 1.024MB HD4850 lieferbar.

Gruß


----------



## maGic (17. Juli 2008)

ATi grafikkarten von HIS kommt sowieso mit leise und bessere kühler,
natürlich nicht sofort.

Ich besitzt 3870 von HIS, die nutzt Referenzdesign aber andere kühler
wahrscheinlich Artic cooling


----------



## GoZoU (17. Juli 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Hab gerade gesehen, bei Alternate ist die erste 1.024MB HD4850 lieferbar.



Vorhin war sie mMn noch nicht...blödes Alternate.de , die Retail Version ist aber immer noch nicht verfügbar.

@maGic: Sparst du absichtlich an Wörtern? Vernünftige und vor allem *komplette* Sätze wären wünschenswert 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## y33H@ (17. Juli 2008)

*@ maGic*

Früher setzte HIS auf die Silencer von AC und verkaufte die als IceQ - heute lassen die den wo anders fertigen.

cYa


----------



## Arrow1982 (18. Juli 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> *@ maGic*
> 
> Früher setzte HIS auf die Silencer von AC und verkaufte die als IceQ - heute lassen die den wo anders fertigen.
> 
> cYa



Hoffentlich lassen die den woanders fertigen. Ein AC Silencer ist mir nämlich abgeraucht. Habe gedacht der ganze PC wäre hin als plötzlich der Strom aus war und es nach verschmortem Plastik gerochen hat. Nach langem suchen hab ich das Problem gefunden: Der ArcticCooling Silencer Lüftermotor auf der X800 hat sich durch das Plastik geschmort. Dabei ging auch der Lüfteranschluss auf der Graka Flöten.


----------



## xTc (18. Juli 2008)

Heut wurde die erste HD4870 mit 1.024MB GDDR5 vorgestellt. Die Karte verfügt nicht nur über 1.024MB sondern hat auch noch ein eigenes Küherldesign von Powercolor spendiert bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles weitere zu der Karte findet Ihr in der News auf der Main:

PCGH - News: Powercolor bringt erste HD 4870 (OC) mit 1 GiByte

Weiterhin gibt es auf der Powercolor-Homepage auch die ersten Informationen zur 2GB Variante der HD4850. Wie viel Sinn der große Speicher macht ist dabei aber fraglich. 

Klick für Informationen zur 2GB HD4850


Gruß


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (18. Juli 2008)

Wenn die verfügbar ist und der Preis nicht über 260€ ist dann wird ide sofort bestellt!!!


----------



## xTc (18. Juli 2008)

Bleibt echt abzuwarten was die Karte kosten wird, aber ich gehe mal von um die 275 Euro aus, wobei der Preis aber sicherlich noch fallen wird. Hat man ja bei der 512MB Version gesehen.

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, das weitere Hersteller schnell nachziehen und das die Karten bald im Handel erhältlich sind.


Gruß


----------



## GoZoU (18. Juli 2008)

Hoffentlich kommt die auch im Referenzlayout. Leichte Unterschiede (fehlende Kondensatoren) kann man schon ausmachen, aber vielleicht passen die Wasserkühler ja trotzdem, schließlich sollten fehlende Kondensatoren das kleinste Problem bei sowas darstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2008)

Das andere Kühlerdesign sieht richtig gut aus. Da werde ich mal genauer hinschauen, was die so kosten wird. 270€ wären OK. Immer noch deutlich günstiger als die GTX280.


----------



## GoZoU (18. Juli 2008)

Noch ist nicht einmal gesagt wie viel Mehrleistung die zusätzlichen 512 MiByte bringen und ihr spekuliert schon über Preise^^ Hoffenltich bringen die auch wirklich was, sonst wird doch die HD 4870 512 MiByte 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Arrow1982 (18. Juli 2008)

Ich denke mal dass bei hohen Auflösungen und AA / AF die 1 GB auf jeden Fall was bringen werden. Dann wird die GTX 260 Stuhlgang bekommen!


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (18. Juli 2008)

Wenn da wirklich bei aa und höheren auflösungen noch viel Leistung rausspringt ist das der Stuhlgang für die GTX280 würde ich mal eher sagen.

Bei Geizhals gibt es auch schon eine erste Karte für 257 mit Referenzdesign
GeCube Radeon HD 4870, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (GC-HD487XTG5-F3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Dr.House (18. Juli 2008)

@ xTc

Ja ich habe noch den "Kleinen" ,aber feinen Zern PQ drauf. (Wakü).
EK hat seine Komplettkühler noch nicht rausgebracht,aber wenn ich mir den Preis angucke-80€ werde ich wahrscheinlich bei meinem "kleinen"


Da investiere ich lieber in eine zweite Graka als mir so ein Kühler zu kaufen.
Habe mit dem "Kleinen" Idle-Temp-31°C  und nach 2 Stunden zocken 39-40°C.


----------



## xTc (18. Juli 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> Bei Geizhals gibt es auch schon eine erste Karte für 257 mit Referenzdesign
> GeCube Radeon HD 4870, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (GC-HD487XTG5-F3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland



Wow. Ich denke der Preis wird sich um die 240 bis 250 Euro am Anfang einpendeln. Ich muss ich sagen, wenn der Preis so bleibt ist das eine richtig derbe Kampfansage. Ich hoffe aber weiterhin noch auf efizientere Kühldesigns.

Da muss nVidia sich wirklich, wirklich sehr warm anziehen. Wenn ATI es dann auch noch schafft das Versprechen zu halten, das die HD4870X2 nicht unter Mikrorucklern leidet, dann muss nVidia erstmal nachlegen.

Stellt sich mir Schlussendlich die Frage, kaufe ich eine HD4870 mit 1.024MB oder überspringe ich die Karte gleich und kaufe mir sofort eine HD4870X2 mit 2x 1.024MB. 




Dr.House schrieb:


> @ xTc
> 
> Ja ich habe noch den "Kleinen" ,aber feinen Zern PQ drauf. (Wakü).
> EK hat seine Komplettkühler noch nicht rausgebracht,aber wenn ich mir den Preis angucke-80€ werde ich wahrscheinlich bei meinem "kleinen"
> ...



Okay, die Temps sind ja wirklich gut. Vorallem ist mir bei meiner HD4850 aufgefallen, das die Speicher garnichtmal so warm werden. Eher sind es ein paar andere Bauteile und die GPU natürlich. Du hast aber den Lüfter noch drauf oder?


----------



## CrSt3r (20. Juli 2008)

Lohnt der Umstieg von 2*HD3870 auf eine HD4870 eigentlich. 

Wenn man den Mehrpreis beachtet, falls man die beiden HD3870er noch gut loswird. 
Als Bildausgabegerät dient demnächst ein Dell 2709W.

Vielen Dank


----------



## boss3D (20. Juli 2008)

CrSt3r schrieb:


> Lohnt der Umstieg von 2*HD3870 auf eine HD4870 eigentlich.
> 
> Wenn man den Mehrpreis beachtet, falls man die beiden HD3870er noch gut loswird.
> Als Bildausgabegerät dient demnächst ein Dell 2709W.
> ...



Wenn du die beiden HD3870 verkaufen kannst, lohnt sich der Umstieg. Falls du keinen Käufer findest, würde ich sie noch eine Weile behalten.

Außer du holst dir HD48x0-CrossFire ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CrSt3r (20. Juli 2008)

Das war der Plan. 

Wenn ich einen Käufer finde ... oder eben zwei, dann einen HD4870 holen und später auf CF rüsten.

Oder gleich CF@HD4850 ... das entscheidet schlussendlich die Finanzlage. 

Favorisieren tue ich aber HD4870 und später CF


----------



## xTc (20. Juli 2008)

Mittlerweile ist die erste HD4870 mit 1.024MB GDDR5 Speicher im Preisvergleich gelistet. Die Karte soll für NUR 250 Eruo über die Ladentheke gehen.

Die Karte stammt von GeCube und taktet laut Preisvergleich mit Chiptakt 750MHz und Speichertakt 900MHz.

Noch bieten viele Händler die Karte nicht an, soll man den Angageb im Preisvergleich aber Glauben schenken soll es die Karte ab dem 07.08.2008 bei F-M-Shop zu kaufen geben.


[preis=1000]a352244.html[/preis]


Gruß


----------



## Arrow1982 (20. Juli 2008)

Its a bargain for that money!


----------



## y33H@ (20. Juli 2008)

Yeah, biggest bang for the buck FTW 

cYa


----------



## xTc (20. Juli 2008)

Arrow1982 schrieb:


> Its a bargain for that money!



Dem kann ich zustimmen. Der Preis ist echt okay. 
Wenn ich so darüber nachdenke, könnte ich mich mit einer solchen Karte echt anfreunden. 

Bleibt nun nur noch abzuwarten was die HD480X2 wirklich kann und vorallem, was sie kostet.

Ein Crossfire aus zwei HD4870 mit jeweils 1.024MB bekommt man dann für ca. um die 500 Euro. Bleibt zu hoffen das die HD4870X2 nicht so viel kostet, ich hoffe ja auf um die 330 bis 400 Euro. 


Gruß


----------



## GoZoU (20. Juli 2008)

Erfahrungsgemäß sind die Preise vor dem Erscheinen immer etwas höher angesetzt. Hoffen wir also, dass sie noch ein kleines Bisschen fallen und die Leistung im Vergleich zur 512 MiByte HD 4870 stimmt 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## xTc (20. Juli 2008)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Erfahrungsgemäß sind die Preise vor dem Erscheinen immer etwas höher angesetzt. Hoffen wir also, dass sie noch ein kleines Bisschen fallen und die Leistung im Vergleich zur 512 MiByte HD 4870 stimmt
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



Richtig, ich hoffe einfach mal auf einen Preis auf um die 240,00 Euro fallen wird. Damit sollte die Karte auch Preislich gegenüber der GTX260 atraktiv sein.


Gruß


----------



## Robär (20. Juli 2008)

Aber die 4870 stampft die GTX 260 auch ordentlich ein, obwohl ich auch denke die 4870 1G wird noch schnell im Preis fallen.


----------



## Binn (20. Juli 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Aber die 4870 stampft die GTX 260 auch ordentlich ein, obwohl ich auch denke die 4870 1G wird noch schnell im Preis fallen.



Vor allem wenn die HD4850X2 und HD4870X2 rauskommt.

Die Leute von CHIP.de haben die 4870X2 auch getestet.

News - Radeon HD 4870 X2: Monster-Grafikkarte im Test - CHIP Online

Die vorläufigen Benchmarks sehen ja im Gegensatz zu 4870 CF noch nicht so gut aus aber bei umgerechnet 315€ stimmt die Preisleistung auf jedenfall schon.

Mfg Robin


----------



## xTc (21. Juli 2008)

So, nun ist es soweit. PCGH hat ein Exemplar der HD4870X2 bekommen. 


Mehr dazu findet Ihr hier:

PCGH - News: AMD Radeon HD 4870 X2 im PCGH-Testlabor eingetroffen - Benchmark-Test folgt


Gruß


----------



## Binn (21. Juli 2008)

Wurde auch Zeit. Gerade wenn ich mein XP neu drauf mache

Ich bin echt gespannt.

Mfg Binn


----------



## xTc (21. Juli 2008)

Also das mit den Preisen ist der Wahnsinn.

Habe gerade ein Blick in den Preisvergleich geworfen und musste feststellen, das man die günstigste HD4870 mit 512 schon für 197,90 Euro bekommt. Die Karte kommt von Asus und ist aktuell noch lieferbar, NOCH! 

Gruß
[preis=1000]a346304.html[/preis]


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2008)

Dann dürfte die 4870 1GB auch relativ schnell günstiger werden.
Mal sehen, wie Nvidia darauf reagiert.


----------



## xTc (21. Juli 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann dürfte die 4870 1GB auch relativ schnell günstiger werden.
> Mal sehen, wie Nvidia darauf reagiert.



Muhaaa ich warte gespannt auf die HD4870X2. 

Was nVidia tun wird? Sie werden die 9800GTX++, die GT260+ usw. bringen. 
Und zur not kommt halt noch die 9800GTX+++.....

Bei der 1.024MB Version der HD4870 denke ich, wird sich ein Preis um die 235 einpendeln.


Gruß


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (21. Juli 2008)

endlich ist ATI wieder richtig gut dabei und nicht nur Nvidia weil olangsam wurde es Zeit jetzt muss Nvidia mal wieder richtig Druck machen und jetzt hat ATI die besseren Karten auch so sachen wie direktx10.1 oder gddr5 speicher und das gute speichermanagement sprechen für ATI obwohl ich NVIDIA Fan boy bin(war^^)


----------



## Robär (21. Juli 2008)

Ich freu mich richtig auf schöne 4870X2 Tests. Vllt meine nächste Graka? Mal schaun.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Muhaaa ich warte gespannt auf die HD4870X2.
> 
> Was nVidia tun wird? Sie werden die 9800GTX++, die GT260+ usw. bringen.
> Und zur not kommt halt noch die 9800GTX+++.....
> Gruß


 
he he he, denk an die GTX280 X2 Dual Quad ++++ 

@Robär:
X2 weiß nicht, ich glaube mir reicht die 1GB Version.
Aber als Langjähriger Nvidia Benutzer hoffe ich ja noch.....


----------



## Robär (21. Juli 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> @Robär:
> X2 weiß nicht, ich glaube mir reicht die 1GB Version.
> Aber als Langjähriger Nvidia Benutzer hoffe ich ja noch.....



Mir ist die Marke da eigentlich völlig Latte solange se schnell ist, bei NV find ich den Treiber-Support aber einfach nur müllig. Iwann um Weihnachten rum kam nen Treiber (WHQL) dann 4 Monate gar nix mehr. Kann iwo net sein und dann bringen se immer wenn ne neue Serie rauskommt 1-2 Monate nur für die aktuelle Versionen einen raus.
Da muss ick sagen, dass läuft bei ATI einfach mal runder.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Mir ist die Marke da eigentlich völlig Latte solange se schnell ist, bei NV find ich den Treiber-Support aber einfach nur müllig. Iwann um Weihnachten rum kam nen Treiber (WHQL) dann 4 Monate gar nix mehr. Kann iwo net sein und dann bringen se immer wenn ne neue Serie rauskommt 1-2 Monate nur für die aktuelle Versionen einen raus.
> Da muss ick sagen, dass läuft bei ATI einfach mal runder.


 
Das mit den Treiber stimmt, hat mich bisher nicht gestört, weil mein GraKa Treiber eigentlich schon 16 Monate alt ist (für die 6600GT braucht man halt keinen neuen mehr, bringt eh nichts).
Wie sieht denn der Support bei ATI aus? Hast du da Erfahrungen.


----------



## Robär (21. Juli 2008)

Es kommt jeden Monat nen neuer Treiber raus und das für alle Karten. Also deutlich besser.


----------



## Arrow1982 (21. Juli 2008)

Jetzt isser raus, der 8.7er. Schon irgendwelche Erkenntnisse bezüglich Stromverbrauch?


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (21. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich die HD4870 mit 1GB jetzt schon bestelle ist es doch relativ sicher das ich dann auch eine bekomme weil ich brauche sie dringend nicth das die dann ausverkauft ist?


----------



## xTc (21. Juli 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> Wenn ich die HD4870 mit 1GB jetzt schon bestelle ist es doch relativ sicher das ich dann auch eine bekomme weil ich brauche sie dringend nicth das die dann ausverkauft ist?



Sowas geiles hab ich ja noch nie gehört. Ich brauch die dringen.  Was meinste, was ich alles dringen brauch. 


Die Karte wird an einem Tag geliefert. Sagen wir es werden 50 Stück(BEISPIEL!) geliefert, dann wird die bestellung der Reihe nach abgearbeitet. Wenn du unter den 50 bist dann bekommst du eine, wenn nicht pecht.

Ich denke die ersten paar Tage wird die Verfügbarkeit etwas löcherig sein, aber ein paar Tage später solltest du die Karte ohne Probleme bekommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Sowas geiles hab ich ja noch nie gehört. Ich brauch die dringen.


 
he he he, ich brauche dringend einen 300 Zoll Monitor. 
Wieviele 4870 X2 muss ich da bestellen (die brauche ich dann auch dringend). 

Aber die 1GB Version kann mich doch schon sehr begeistern.


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (21. Juli 2008)

nein aber meine 8800GTX hat jetzt ganz ihren Geist aufgegeben und deswegen brauch ich dringend ne graka weil ich hock jetz hier an so einem lahmen rechner ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Robär (21. Juli 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> he he he, ich brauche dringend einen 300 Zoll Monitor.
> Wieviele 4870 X2 muss ich da bestellen (die brauche ich dann auch dringend).
> 
> Aber die 1GB Version kann mich doch schon sehr begeistern.



Kannst ja auf dem 300" mit 1024*768 spielen, sieht bestimmt ganz tolle aus 

@spiderschwein

watn passiert?


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (21. Juli 2008)

ja das ist ja ein engennering release und der speicher wollte nicht mehr ich habe den imer mehr runtegetaktet und dann ging sie auch halbwegs wida aba jetzt geht nichts mehr und die rechnung fehlt


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> nein aber meine 8800GTX hat jetzt ganz ihren Geist aufgegeben und deswegen brauch ich dringend ne graka weil ich hock jetz hier an so einem lahmen rechner ahhhhhhhhhh


 
Du ärmster.
Da kann ich dich natürlich verstehen, dass du dringend eine neue GraKa brauchst.


----------



## Robär (21. Juli 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> ja das ist ja ein engennering release und der speicher wollte nicht mehr ich habe den imer mehr runtegetaktet und dann ging sie auch halbwegs wida aba jetzt geht nichts mehr und die rechnung fehlt



Oha das natürlich echt blöde.


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (21. Juli 2008)

aber ich freu mich schon richtig auf die HD4870 hatte lange keine ATI mehr und mal schauen vllt pack ich dann noch ein arctic cooling accelero s1 drauf und dann bleibt sie auch schön kühl.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> aber ich freu mich schon richtig auf die HD4870 hatte lange keine ATI mehr und mal schauen vllt pack ich dann noch ein arctic cooling accelero s1 drauf und dann bleibt sie auch schön kühl.


 
Äh, hast du dir die schon bestellt? 
Das ging ja dann doch sehr schnell.
Gute Wahl.


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (21. Juli 2008)

wird morgen bestellt


----------



## SilentKilla (22. Juli 2008)

Mhhhhhh, ich hab mir grad das Preview zur X2 bei Guru3d durchgelesen.......nach jahrelangem Zocken mit nVidia wirds wohl bald ne Ati Graka machen....sehr sehr geil 

Bin sehr gespannt auf das PCGH Review.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juli 2008)

Der Cata 8.7 ist raus und wird von mir heut abend auf die 4850er "geschmissen"
Mal sehen ob der was bringt


----------



## Player007 (22. Juli 2008)

Der 8.7. bringt nix, ist manchmal sogar langsamer als der 8.6er.
PCGH - Test/Benchmark: Hands-On: Catalyst 8.7 fÃ¼r AMD-Grafikkarten im Vista-x64-Check

Gruß


----------



## xTc (22. Juli 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Der Cata 8.7 ist raus und wird von mir heut abend auf die 4850er "geschmissen"
> Mal sehen ob der was bringt



Hab den Treiber bei meiner HD4850 installiert und muss sagen, der bringt nix in Sachen Leistung. 

Hab ihn nun halt draufgelassen. 


Gruß


----------



## SilentKilla (22. Juli 2008)

@Redaktion

Ahhhh, wo bleibt der Artikel zur HD 4870 X2, ich platze vor Spannung


----------



## KTMDoki (22. Juli 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> @Redaktion
> 
> Ahhhh, wo bleibt der Artikel zur HD 4870 X2, ich platze vor Spannung



me too


----------



## xTc (22. Juli 2008)

Zwar hat PCGH die Benchmarks der HD4870X2 noch nicht veröffentlicht, doch wurden nun ein paar neue Fotos veröffentlicht.

Diese könnt Ihr euch hier ansehen:
PCGH - News: HD 4870 X2 im PCGH-Testlabor eingetroffen - Update zu den Benchmark-Tests





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein brachiales Monster, doch leider noch keine gewinkelten Stromanschlüssen. Hoffentlich ändert sich das bis zum offiziellen erscheinen noch.

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2008)

Hat schon jemand Preise gesehen oder gehört?


----------



## y33H@ (22. Juli 2008)

Work in progress ... Schlaf wird überbewertet 


> Neben Standard-Benchmarks wie Call of Duty 4, Race Driver: Grid, UT3, World in Conflict und Prey planen wir auch Call of Juarez, Half-Life 2 CM8, Oblivion, Bioshock und NfS: Carbon. Diese umfangreichen Tests benötigen allerdings etwas Zeit, und die beiden Benchmark-Mannen Raffael "Rough" Vötter und "Bench-"Marc Sauter sehen erst wieder ihr Bett, wenn alle Tests abgeschlossen wurden.


cYa


----------



## xTc (22. Juli 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Work in progress ... Schlaf wird überbewertet cYa



Kannst du uns Intern hier nicht schonmal ein paar Ergebnisse verraten?

3DMark 2006 und Vantage Performance würde mich sehr interessieren. 


Gruß


----------



## Fekl (22. Juli 2008)

Wird wohl nicht groß anders sein als 4870 CF^^


----------



## y33H@ (22. Juli 2008)

Ob ich das kann? Sicherlich. Ich mache es aber nicht. O-Ton von Kollege "Ich Raff nix" Vötter [] in den Comments: 

*Ich bremse die Euphorie ja nur ungern, aber auch ein "R700" ist nicht unfehlbar.* 

Und damit ist bereits alles gesagt 

cYa


----------



## xTc (22. Juli 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Ob ich das kann? Sicherlich. Ich mache es aber nicht. O-Ton von Kollege "Ich Raff nix" Vötter [] in den Comments:
> 
> *Ich bremse die Euphorie ja nur ungern, aber auch ein "R700" ist nicht unfehlbar.*
> 
> ...



Ich mein die Leistung ist ja klar, die wird auf dem Level von zwei HD4870 und vllt. minimal darüber liegen. Was viel interessanter ist, ob ATI das Versprechen der "nicht mehr vorhandenen" Mirkoruckler eingehalten hat. Ich befürchte mal, das es nicht geklappt hat.


Gruß


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (22. Juli 2008)

war da nicht mal die rede von geteilten gddr5 ram und einer neuen kommunikationstechnik  ?
bisher ist das ja leider alles heiße luft geblieben... wenn die mikroruckler endlich geschichte sind, wärs ja wurscht... dazu diese TDP


----------



## Fekl (22. Juli 2008)

Also irgendwie bugt DX10 total rum.

Crysis DX10:

Weiße Punkte, egal ob R700 Sample Treiber oder Cat 8.7




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solche Artefakte in Weiß oder Schwarz tauchen manchmal genau so wie die Punkte auf, allerdings sind die mir erst seit Cat 8.7 aufgefallen :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ATI Ping Pong Demo:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch da komische Punkte. Habe auch ohne OC getestet -> daran liegts nicht!

Was ist da los? Sobald man in Crysis den DX9 Pfad wählt, gibts keine Fehler mehr und die ATI Demo spricht ja auch für ein Problem mit DX 10(.1).

Das kotzt echt an, da es nicht behebbar ist!


----------



## y33H@ (22. Juli 2008)

*@ Fekl*

R700 Sample Treiber? Welchen meinst du? Intern 8.520? Und wo hast du den her?

cYa


----------



## Fekl (22. Juli 2008)

Der, der bei euch als Cat 8.7 beta rumging und bei techpowerup oder weiß der Geier wo als R700 Sample. Intern war der glaube Intern 8.520. Hatte den aber sogar von euch^^
Was sagst zu den Fehlern? Bei euch reproduzierbar?


----------



## y33H@ (23. Juli 2008)

Achso, das ist aber nicht der R700 Sample. Sowas gibts nicht zu runterladen. Das ist einfach nur ne Beta-Version des 8.7 WHQL - die teils schneller ist als der finale und aktueller ist 

Joa, den Bug hatte ich bei mir [daheim] auch. Allerdings nur selten. Hängt scheinbar mit AI zusammen, ohne wars fehlerfrei.

cYa


----------



## Fekl (23. Juli 2008)

Welchen Bug? Die weißen Punkte oder diese quadratischen Artefakt? Und der 8.7 beta ist ja trotzdem von der internen nummer 8.52xxxx und damit eher nen 8.8 beta oder?


----------



## y33H@ (23. Juli 2008)

Die weißen Punkte meinte ich. Der 8.7 Beta ist kurioserweise aktueller (Datum!) als der WHQL - bei AMD arbeiten mehrere Teams.

cYa


----------



## Fekl (23. Juli 2008)

Auch an diesen ovalen Toren in der Ping Pong Demo sind die übelsten Grafikfehler...also das kannte ich von der längeren NV Zeit aber nicht! Das geht ja mal garnicht - Darstellungsfehler sind unter aller Sau! Da soll mal ganz schnell n neuer Beta Treiber kommen.....aber ganz schnell


----------



## xTc (23. Juli 2008)

Für Freunde der HD4850 ist nun der erste Komplettkühler-Wasserkühler vorgestellt worden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kühler kommt von Aqua-Computer und ist im Haus eigenen Shop für 69,90 Euro zu erwerben.

Weiteres findet Ihr hier: 
PCGH - News: Aqua-Computer: Komplettkühler für die Radeon HD 4850 vorgestellt


*UPDATE:*

Ich habe dann auch gerade soebend auch einen Komplettkühler für die HD4870 gefunden. Der Kühler ist auch von Aqua-Computer und kostet auch 69,90. Weitere Info's findet Ihr hier: KLICK!

Gruß


----------



## Arrow1982 (23. Juli 2008)

Also was ist jetzt mit dem 8.7er und dem idle Stromverbrauch der 4850/4870? Hat nix gebracht, oder doch? Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## Lochti (23. Juli 2008)

Was würden uns den Die Graka´s kosten , wenn alle eine haben wollen , gibt es massenrabat ?


----------



## sApp (23. Juli 2008)

Ich bin dabei mir einen neuen PC zu kaufen, Graka 4870 512 MB. Bin zur Zeit am überlegen wie viel mehr Leistung eine 1GB bringt und ob es sich lohnt...?

wenn ich später mal eine 2. 4870 im crossfire einbaue, wie viel Watt sollte mein Netzteil dann haben?


----------



## xTc (23. Juli 2008)

sApp schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei mir einen neuen PC zu kaufen, Graka 4870 512 MB. Bin zur Zeit am überlegen wie viel mehr Leistung eine 1GB bringt und ob es sich lohnt...?
> 
> wenn ich später mal eine 2. 4870 im crossfire einbaue, wie viel Watt sollte mein Netzteil dann haben?



Noch sind keine Benchmaks der 1GB Version aufgetaucht. Bei hohen Auflösungen mit guter Filterung wird dir der doppelte Speicher schon etwas bringen.

Ich denke 550W reichen dicke für ein CF aus zwei HD4870, kommt halt auch noch auf deinen Prozessor an und ob du übertaktest.

Gruß


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (24. Juli 2008)

also meine ist jetz per nachnahme bestellt also die 1gb version von gecube also wenn sie da ist wird sie dann ja sofort losgeschickt werde dann auch mal ein paar benches machen und vllt ein kleines review.


----------



## Binn (24. Juli 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> also meine ist jetz per nachnahme bestellt also die 1gb version von gecube also wenn sie da ist wird sie dann ja sofort losgeschickt werde dann auch mal ein paar benches machen und vllt ein kleines review.



Das wäre natürlich prima! Nur ob du sie dann auch direkt bekommst ist die andere Frage vllt sind sie ja schon alle weg nur von Vorbestellungen wer weis.

Mfg Binn


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (24. Juli 2008)

ja ich kann mal nur hoffen *hoff* das ich sofort eine bekomme
bei geizhals gibt es ja immer die top 10 Artikel warum ist da die 4870 1gb nicht dabei weil das heißt ja das nit sehr viele da drauf gehen???


----------



## xTc (24. Juli 2008)

Mit einem großem "Nacktfoto-Spezial" hat die Redaktion um 18:47 Uhr den großen Radeon HGD4870X2 Test für 19:30 angekündigt und mittlerweile ist der Test online...

Hier ein Link zum Nacktbilder-Spezial:
KLICKT HIER! Für viele geile Nacktbilder.*(1)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Test findet Ihr hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß

*(1) Bei den Bildern handelt es sich um vollkommen Jugendfreie Bilder. Es wird nur eine Grafikkarte ohne Kühler gezeigt.


----------



## Arrow1982 (24. Juli 2008)

Naja. Mikroruckler gibts also immernoch. Damit ist die Karte ein totaler Quatsch. Da CF niemals die doppelte Leistung einer Einzelkarte bringt und nur oberhalb von 50 FPS garantiert Mikrorucklerfrei gespielt werden kann. Die Welt hatte große Hoffnung, aber die wurde ordentlich endtäuscht. Wer kauft bitte so nen Mikroruckler ramsch der 420 Watt frisst?

Mal abgesehen davon, wie siehts mit dem Idle verbrauch der normalen Karten aus (4850,4870)? Hat da der 8.7er was gebracht? Würde mich echt interessieren, hätte gerne ne neue Graka, will aber keinen Stromfresser.


----------



## GoZoU (24. Juli 2008)

Übrigens gibt es bei Aquatuning noch viele weitere Wasserkühler für die Raden HD 4870 und HD 4850.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2008)

Arrow1982 schrieb:


> Naja. Mikroruckler gibts also immernoch. Damit ist die Karte ein totaler Quatsch. Da CF niemals die doppelte Leistung einer Einzelkarte bringt und nur oberhalb von 50 FPS garantiert Mikrorucklerfrei gespielt werden kann. Die Welt hatte große Hoffnung, aber die wurde ordentlich endtäuscht. Wer kauft bitte so nen Mikroruckler ramsch der 420 Watt frisst?
> 
> Mal abgesehen davon, wie siehts mit dem Idle verbrauch der normalen Karten aus (4850,4870)? Hat da der 8.7er was gebracht? Würde mich echt interessieren, hätte gerne ne neue Graka, will aber keinen Stromfresser.


 
Da schließe ich mich an, solange die Mikrorucklergeschichte nicht gelöst ist, ist eine Dual GPU Karte für mich kein Thema.

Daher entwerder GTX280 oder 4870 1GB. Da hat man auch Leistung satt.


----------



## xTc (24. Juli 2008)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Übrigens gibt es bei Aquatuning noch viele weitere Wasserkühler für die Raden HD 4870 und HD 4850.
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



Okay, da habe ich jetzt nicht nach Kühlern geschaut, aber die von EK sind auch nicht schlecht. Aber der von "*Aquacomputer" *auch nicht schlecht, vorallem ist er etwas günstiger und optisch finde ich den auch etwas besser als die von EK.

Zu den Mirkorucklern, nun irgendwie hatte ich gehofft das die HD4870X2 die erste Karte der neuen Generation wäre, wo das Thema *"Mirkoruckler"* vom Tisch wäre. Nun, leider ist daraus nichts geworden.



> "Das Mikroruckeln ist weg", tönte es in den letzten Wochen im Internet. Bei uns nicht - es hat sich bei den prominenten Fällen aber deutlich gebessert.



Nun, ATI kommte das Versprechen leider nicht halten, trotzdem bin ich mit einer *"Verbesserung"* auch schon etwas zufrieden. Klar, ich hätte mir gewünscht sie wären ganz weg, aber nun gut. 



> Unter *DX10* versagt Crossfire, es hakt sehr deutlich und die Fps sind niedrig.


Gut, das CF unter DX10 noch nicht läuft ist aktuell nicht so tragisch. Ich denke das kommende Treiber diese Sache noch bessern werden, PCGH hat ja noch den 8.5 benutzt.



> *Race Driver Grid* präsentiert Mikroruckeln, wenn die durchschnittliche Framerate unter 50 fällt; die gefühlte Fps-Rate liegt dann zwischen 30 und 40.



Dann muss man die Framerate erstmal unter 50fps drücken. Gut das ist natürlich möglich, aber man kann das auch mit weniger Filterung umgehen. Auch wenn das nicht eine richtige Lösung für das Problem ist.



> Dass vielerorts von einem Verschwinden der Bildschwankungen berichtet wird, dürfte an der schieren Rechenleistung der 4780 X2 liegen. Mikroruckler werden je nach Ausprägung ab 40 Fps spürbar - aber nicht für jedermann. Um die X2 in solche Gefilde zu pressen, müssen Sie Auflösungen ab 1.920 x 1.200 und mindestens 8x FSAA aktivieren


Das hört sich dann aber doch schon akzeptabel an wenn man bedenkt die Ruckler sollten eigentlich garnicht mehr da sein.


Allem in allem hat ATI ein Monster geschaffen. 

Gruß


----------



## y33H@ (24. Juli 2008)

> PCGH hat ja noch den 8.5 benutzt.


Nein. Intern trägt der Treiber die Nummer 8.520. Die beiden 8.6er heißen intern 8.501 und 8.503. Der 8.5 trägt gar ein 8.3xx im Name. Wir haben den aktuellsten Treiber genutzt, den AMD uns zur Verfügung stellen kann.

cYa


----------



## xTc (24. Juli 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Nein. Intern trägt der Treiber die Nummer 8.520. Die beiden 8.6er heißen intern 8.501 und 8.503. Der 8.5 trägt gar ein 8.3xx im Name. Wir haben den aktuellsten Treiber genutzt, den AMD uns zur Verfügung stellen kann.
> 
> cYa



Okay, dann habe ich das falsch interpretiert. Möchtest du mir die Karte nicht mal leihen? 

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Okay, dann habe ich das falsch interpretiert. Möchtest du mir die Karte nicht mal leihen?
> 
> Gruß


 
he he he, wo kann ich ne Nummer ziehen


----------



## y33H@ (24. Juli 2008)

Seit wann leihe ich was schrottiges aus?! 

cYa


----------



## Fekl (24. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer kann sagen was stimmt? GPU-Z oder Everest? GPU-Z Sensor 2 vs. Everest VRM Temp...


----------



## xTc (24. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube nicht das die 120° stimmen.

Selbst wenn ich meine HD4850 unter Furmark voll ausfahre wird der Speicher minimal war. Da werden andere Bauteile samt GPU viel viel wärmer.

Ich würde daher einfach mal auf Everest tippen. Was sagt den die gefühlte Temperatur wenn du auf der Rückseite des PBC's fühlst?


Gruß


----------



## Dr.House (24. Juli 2008)

Zitat:
*Race Driver Grid* präsentiert Mikroruckeln, wenn die durchschnittliche Framerate unter 50 fällt; die gefühlte Fps-Rate liegt dann zwischen 30 und 40.    
Dann muss man die Framerate erstmal unter 50fps drücken. Gut das ist natürlich möglich, aber man kann das auch mit weniger Filterung umgehen. Auch wenn das nicht eine richtige Lösung für das Problem ist.

Wie willst du denn Grid unter 50 Frames drücken mit ner 4870 X2 . Höchstens bei 2560x1600.  Bei 1680x1050 hab ich mit allen Filtern ~ 100 FPS . Hab noch nie weniger als 75 gesehen und dass nur mit einer 4870 non OC 


Aber sonst ist das X2 ein richtiges Monster mit TDP von 320 Watt . Die Rohleistung ist bestimmt fett für Benches.


----------



## Fekl (24. Juli 2008)

Hm, hab ich noch nicht angefasst. Aber das ist ja auch nicht der Speicher sondern die Spannungswandler^^ Aber 120°...dann würde die ja mit Stockkühler verbrennen, so pusten 2 120mm Lüffis die jeweils über 100 m³/h schaffen direkt auf die rote Platte - das MUSS besser sein!


----------



## exa (24. Juli 2008)

schade das sich das gerücht um erledigte microruckler in rauch aufgelöst hat...

zudem hat die karte eindeutig zu viel stromhunger, und den lüfter muss man ja quasi sofort austauschen... 3,6 sone sind deutlich zu viel... zumal die temps dabei euch nich berauschend sind...


----------



## Robär (24. Juli 2008)

Ja sehr schade das mit dem Lüfter. Gibts denn schon alternative Kühler, außer Wakü?


----------



## Binn (25. Juli 2008)

Sicherlich kommt die mit anderem Kühler, genau so wie es bei der HD3870X2 war. Dann wird das bestimmt auch mit der Temp besser.

Z.b die hier: PCGH - Preisvergleich

Das Problem ist nur das man dann eine gute Gehäusebelüftung braucht.

Mir persönlich gefällt die Karte gut und wenn sich die Crysis DX10 Performance und die Idle Stromverbrauch verbessert ist sie gar nicht so schlecht.

Vor allem heulen hier alle rum von wegen hohem Stromverbrauch. Was will man erwarten von einer Duel-GPU Karte da kann man den Stromverbrauch nicht auf das Niveau einer vergleichbaren Single-GPU Karten senken vor allem nicht im Load-Betrieb. Ich persönlich finde schon beachtlich wie viel Watt die HD4870X2 im Gegensatz zu 4870 CF weniger braucht, zumindest im Load betrieb.

Wie ich darauf komme? Ganz einfach den HD4870 CF Artikel von ComputerBase mit diesen Testvon PCGH verglichen. Ich weis Computerbase hat ein Quad mit 4Ghz benutzt hat jedoch auch 7 Watt bei Single HD4870 mehr. Man kann also beide Messung ungefähr miteinander vergleichen.

MFg Binn


----------



## xTc (25. Juli 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Wie willst du denn Grid unter 50 Frames drücken mit ner 4870 X2 . Höchstens bei 2560x1600.  Bei 1680x1050 hab ich mit allen Filtern ~ 100 FPS . Hab noch nie weniger als 75 gesehen und dass nur mit einer 4870 non OC



Das habe ich mich auch gefragt und von daher find ich das die X2 eigentlich rockt. 

Gut, die TDP ist natürlich etwas viel und die Leitungsaufnahme, nun ja. Die Flatrate beim lokalen Energieversorger wurde eh mal fällig. 

*@ Fekl: 
*
Das mit den Spannungswandlern ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Ich denke nicht das dass auf so lange Dauer gut geht wenn die keinen Kühler haben.... 

Ich hoffe das sich z.B. Thermalright und Arctic-Cooling sich noch was einfallen lassen und einen Spawa-Kühler beilegen/rausbringen werden.


Gruß


----------



## Binn (25. Juli 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Gut, die TDP ist natürlich etwas viel und die Leitungsaufnahme, nun ja.



War aber zu erwarten die von ATI/AMD können ja auch nicht zaubern. Sie hätten höchstens eine bessere Kühlung entwickeln können. Aber ich glaub darauf können wir von Seiten ATi lange warten 

Mfg


----------



## CrashStyle (25. Juli 2008)

Mein ihr es lohnt sich meine 2x3870 zu verkaufen und mir ne 4870 zu kaufen?


----------



## xTc (25. Juli 2008)

Binn schrieb:


> War aber zu erwarten die von ATI/AMD können ja auch nicht zaubern. Sie hätten höchstens eine bessere Kühlung entwickeln können. Aber ich glaub darauf können wir von Seiten ATi lange warten
> 
> Mfg



Mit der Kühlung glaube ich nicht..... ATI wird schon gestetet haben was die Karten aushalten. Sie hätten sie nicht zum verkauf freigegeben wenn die Hitze sie umbringen würde.  Die Werte empfinde viele nur als extrem weil die HD3800-Serie zum vergleich viel kühler war.



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Mein ihr es lohnt sich meine 2x3870 zu verkaufen und mir ne 4870 zu kaufen?



Also ich an deiner Stelle würde die beiden HD3870 verkaufen und mir eine HD4870 zulegen.  Dann kannst du, wenn die Preise fallen immer noch eine zweite nachrüsten.

Gruß


----------



## Arrow1982 (25. Juli 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Zitat:Aber sonst ist das X2 ein richtiges Monster mit TDP von 320 Watt . Die Rohleistung ist bestimmt fett für Benches.



Wer kauft sich eine Karte nur zum Benchen? Benchmarks kann ich mir auch im Internet ansehen.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (25. Juli 2008)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Mein ihr es lohnt sich meine 2x3870 zu verkaufen und mir ne 4870 zu kaufen?



Hab nochmal darüber nachgedacht, mit einer HD4870 wäre ja dein neues Mainboard "überflüssig" oder?



> Wer kauft sich eine Karte nur zum Benchen? Benchmarks kann ich mir auch im Internet ansehen.



Da gibts genug Leute.


----------



## Arrow1982 (25. Juli 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Da gibts genug Leute.



Wahrscheinlich, sonst gäbs die Karte nicht. Ist trotzdem ein bischen dumm...


----------



## y33H@ (25. Juli 2008)

*8xAA Edge Detect samt Quality AAA *knallt die X2 in GRID in 1.680 weg ... man bekommt jede Karte "tot", wenn man nur will.

cYa


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (25. Juli 2008)

Arrow1982 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich, sonst gäbs die Karte nicht. Ist trotzdem ein bischen dumm...



Es ist halt ein teures Hobby..aber als dumm würde ich das jetzt nicht bezeichnen.


----------



## Fekl (25. Juli 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> *@ Fekl:
> *
> Das mit den Spannungswandlern ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Ich denke nicht das dass auf so lange Dauer gut geht wenn die keinen Kühler haben....
> 
> ...



Naja ich hab ja ne 4870. Rote Grundplatte des Kühlers ist noch drauf und die kühlt alles was der Stock eben auch kühlt, außer die GPU. Auf der sitzt nen S1 mit 2 120mm Lüffis. Diese wiederum Kühlen doch auch die rote Platte viel besser als es der 70mm Radialpropeller vom Stock täte....
Deswegen kann das was Everest ausliest eigentlich nicht stimmen... Gewissheit wär mir aber lieb^^


----------



## kmf (25. Juli 2008)

pcgames Hardware schrieb:
			
		

> Radeon HD 4870 X2 im PCGH-Benchmark-Test...
> 
> Mit 100 Prozent Lüfterdrehzahl erreicht die Karte unerträgliche 12,5 Sone (60 Grad unter 3D).


 
Bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss, dass wir in Zukunft mit schwerem Gehörschutz vorm Rechner sitzen müssen?


----------



## Arrow1982 (25. Juli 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Es ist halt ein teures Hobby..aber als dumm würde ich das jetzt nicht bezeichnen.



Ist genau das selbe wie die ganzen obergescheiten Leute die ein 2700 kg schweres Auto kaufen und dann einen 300 PS Motor brauchen dass sie bei der Ampel gleichschnell wegkommen wie meine Tante mitm 75 PS Starlet.

Viel hilft viel. Wer auf die Brechstangen, Panzerfaust, etc Methode steht für den ist die Karte genau das richtige.

Sicher ist die Karte die Leistungsfähigste Karte die es am Markt gibt. Wie der Bugatti Veyron. Nur wenn man damit in Berlin im Stau steht hilfts nix. Da kann man auch nur Mikroruckeln damit.

Die Karte verspielt halt viel von Ihrer Rechenleistung dadurch, daß Mikroruckler auftreten können und man die Minimum FPS höher ansetzten muss. Wenn man mit einer normalen Karte bis 30 FPS runter kann und mit der X2 nur bis 40 FPS dann ist schonmal die hälfte der zweiten GPU für nix, und das auch nur im Optimalfall wenn CF wirklich unterstützt wird.


----------



## Player007 (25. Juli 2008)

Morgen werde ich mir auch eine HD4850 bestellen und damit meine X1950PRO in Rente schicken *freu*

Gruß


----------



## Binn (25. Juli 2008)

Player007 schrieb:


> Morgen werde ich mir auch eine HD4850 bestellen und damit meine X1950PRO in Rente schicken *freu*
> 
> Gruß



Nur so als Frage willst du Sie im Crossfire verbunde laufen lassen?
Mit dem Gedanken spiel ich nämlich auch.

Mfg Binn


----------



## moddingfreaX (25. Juli 2008)

So...habe mir soeben eine Sapphire HD4850 bestellt. 
Ich mach mal Bilder wenn sie da ist und setz sie hier rein.
Bis dahin noch gedulden


----------



## Arrow1982 (25. Juli 2008)

Im ganzen Internet is nix zu finden. Habe jetzt über ne Stunde gegoogelt: Ob die 48xx Karten mit dem 8.7er jetzt weniger Strom brauchen im Idle oder nicht bleibt eines der großen Rätsel der Menschheit. Alle schreiben: Ich probiers aus wenn ich von der Arbeit zuhause bin oder so ähnlich aber Antworten gibts keine. Hat hier jemand ungefähre Anhaltswerte dafür ob da jetzt weniger Stromverbrauch ist im Idle oder nicht?


----------



## xTc (25. Juli 2008)

kmf schrieb:


> Bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss, dass wir in Zukunft mit schwerem Gehörschutz vorm Rechner sitzen müssen?



Zusätzlich gibt es dann zu der Strom-Flatrate auch noch 10 Gutscheine für den Ohrenarzt und ein Hörgerät dazu. Das Hörgerät brauchst du dann nach einem Jahr bei 100% Lüfterdrehzahl.




Player007 schrieb:


> Morgen werde ich mir auch eine HD4850 bestellen und damit meine X1950PRO in Rente schicken *freu*
> 
> Gruß



Sehr toll. Wirst es nicht bereuen. Die HD4850 ist ne feine Karte. 



moddingfreaX schrieb:


> So...habe mir soeben eine Sapphire HD4850 bestellt.
> Ich mach mal Bilder wenn sie da ist und setz sie hier rein.
> Bis dahin noch gedulden



Genau, Foto's sind gern gesehen.

Gut, über den Sinn einer X2 braucht man nicht so viel reden. Ein CF aus zwei HD4870 ist das selbe. Strom zieht beides. Gut, die X2 hat schon das gewisse etwas. So ein Monster im Rechner.  

Ich bin erstmal auf die Preise der 1GB GD4870 und der X2 gespannt. Dann wird sich entscheiden was gekauft wird. Wobei ich doch eventuell wieder zurück ins nVidia-Lager springe sobald es Hybrid-SLI-Chipsätze für den S.775 gibt. Wäre echt genial wenn Intel bei seinen G45-Chipsätz sowas für ATI-Karten anbieten würde. Immerhin haben sie ja auch CF bei den P35/X38/P45/X48-Boards.


Gruß


----------



## Player007 (26. Juli 2008)

Binn schrieb:


> Nur so als Frage willst du Sie im Crossfire verbunde laufen lassen?
> Mit dem Gedanken spiel ich nämlich auch.
> 
> Mfg Binn



Wie meinste das jetzt?
Will mir doch nur eine kaufen, nicht zwei.
Und ne Hd4850 und ne X1950PRO funzen nicht zusammen 

Gruß


----------



## Binn (26. Juli 2008)

Ne ich meinte schon zwei HD4850 , aber wenn du dir nur eine kaufen willst dann hat sich das erledigt.

Mfg Binn


----------



## Digger (26. Juli 2008)

kann man eig auch ne 1GB HD4870 mit einer 512MB HD4870 als CF laufen lassen?


----------



## xTc (26. Juli 2008)

Digger schrieb:


> kann man eig auch ne 1GB HD4870 mit einer 512MB HD4870 als CF laufen lassen?



Klar. Sollte eigentlich gehen. Man konnte doch auch z.B. ne HD3650 mit 512 und 256MB zusammen laufen lassen.

Gruß


----------



## Digger (26. Juli 2008)

ahso ok, na dann guck ich mir mal den preis der 1GB variante an, ma schaun, 
weil meines wissens ging sowas bei nvidia nich oda?!


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (26. Juli 2008)

Digger schrieb:


> kann man eig auch ne 1GB HD4870 mit einer 512MB HD4870 als CF laufen lassen?



Geht, aber meines Wissens läuft die 1GiB dann nur mit 512MiB.


----------



## Digger (26. Juli 2008)

oh daswär natürlich nich sooo praktisch.

aba wenn man schon ne 3870X2 mit ner normalen 3870 kreuzen kann...


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (26. Juli 2008)

Digger schrieb:


> aba wenn man schon ne 3870X2 mit ner normalen 3870 kreuzen kann...



...nutzt jede der 3 GPUs auch nur 512MiB (leider).


----------



## Digger (26. Juli 2008)

hm na gut dann hat sich das wohl erledigt


----------



## DeathForce (26. Juli 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> ...nutzt jede der 3 GPUs auch nur 512MiB (leider).



Die 3870 X2 hat eh nur 1GiB also nutzen die beiden Kerne auf der Karte jeweils 512MiB.

Und genauso wirds wohl auch bei der 4870 X2 laufen

PS. Hier mal mein neues Baby eine MSI R4870 OC Edition


----------



## y33H@ (26. Juli 2008)

Eine HD4870 X2 hat 2x1.024 MiB, deswegen rockt die in hohen Settings WENN die Skalierung klappt.

cYa


----------



## xTc (26. Juli 2008)

*@ DeathForce:*

Schicke Karte auch wenn ich den Aufkleber darauf total hässlich finde. Und die brennende Augen sollen wohl auf die hohen Temperaturen der Karte hinweisen. 




y33H@ schrieb:


> Eine HD4870 X2 hat 2x1.024 MiB, deswegen rockt die in hohen Settings WENN die Skalierung klappt.
> 
> cYa




Bleibt zu hoffe das ATI dort mit einem besseren Treiber nachlegt. Kannst du aus den Test den sagen wo Mikroruckler schlimmer sind. Bei einer X2 oder bei zwei HD4870? Oder ist das egal?


Gruß


----------



## y33H@ (26. Juli 2008)

Es ist egal, wobei ich sagen würde, dass es die X2 stärker betrifft. Habe ja mit beidem gezockt und meine es beurteilen zu können 

cYa


----------



## Alex2201 (26. Juli 2008)

mal ne frage welcher Kühler auser Accelero S1 rev. 2 kann man denn noch auf die HD 4880 drauf machen (er sollte auch Optisch was her machen und Günstig sein)

Und natürlich auch gute Ergibnisse liefern da ich jetzt  zwar schon das Bios der HD 4850 geflsht hab aber mir die Temp`s immer noch nicht so zusagen wie es sein sollte das Gehäuse ist zwar gut belüftet aber trotzdem 

Ich hoff ihr könnt mir helfen

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ooling-VGA-Cooler-Accelero-S1-Rev2::6772.html


----------



## y33H@ (26. Juli 2008)

Die folgenden und nochmal ne Handvoll mehr ... etwa den Zerotherm Hurricane, Akasa Vortexx Neo.





> *AC Accelero S1 Rev.2*
> 
> ATI X1300
> ATI X1550
> ...


cYa


----------



## moddingfreaX (26. Juli 2008)

Am Montag kommt nun meine kleine 
Gabs bisher noch keine OC Versuche mit der HD4850?
Würde mich nämlich mal brennendst interressieren auf wieviel Mhz man den Core hoch bekommt. Denn selbst mein RV610 (HD2400 Pro) bekomm ich auf 756 Mhz hochgetaktet.


----------



## xTc (26. Juli 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Am Montag kommt nun meine kleine
> Gabs bisher noch keine OC Versuche mit der HD4850?
> Würde mich nämlich mal brennendst interressieren auf wieviel Mhz man den Core hoch bekommt. Denn selbst mein RV610 (HD2400 Pro) bekomm ich auf 756 Mhz hochgetaktet.



Ich hatte meine 4850 schonmal übertaktet. Werte findest du hier irhendwo im Thread. 

Glaube aber bei 700 Core und 1125 Ram war schluss.


Gruß


----------



## moddingfreaX (26. Juli 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Ich hatte meine 4850 schonmal übertaktet. Werte findest du hier irhendwo im Thread.
> 
> Glaube aber bei 700 Core und 1125 Ram war schluss.
> 
> ...


Naja...ich werds mal mit dem ATI Tool versuchen, obs bei mir höher geht. Ergebnisse werde ich dann hier posten 

Und wie hoch geht die 4870?


----------



## y33H@ (26. Juli 2008)

ATi Tool geht nicht. *AMD GPU Clock Tool v0.9.8*

cYa


----------



## DeathForce (26. Juli 2008)

Jo der Aufkleber is wirklich nich der prallste ^^ und den fetten MSI aufkleber auf der seite is wohl das erste was ich abfriemel 

Aber den Brüllaffen halt ich eh nimmer lange aus dann kommt was anderes drauf.
Aber damit wart ich wohl noch bis ich auf das Kühle nass umsteige.
Beim zocken gehts zum Glück mit dem Sennheiser PC350 da hört man fast nix ^^


----------



## Alex2201 (26. Juli 2008)

mmhh ok dann ist doch der *AC Accelero S1 Rev.2 *wohl doch meine erste wahler sit Günstig und gut so wie ich es gesehen hab naja dann werd ich mal geschwind bei caseking ihn bestellen mit den Turbolüftern brauch ich sonst noch etwas auser die 2 sachen ??


----------



## y33H@ (26. Juli 2008)

Nimm nen guten 120er, das ist effektiver, leiser und einfacher zu montieren.

cYa


----------



## xTc (26. Juli 2008)

Alex2201 schrieb:


> mmhh ok dann ist doch der *AC Accelero S1 Rev.2 *wohl doch meine erste wahler sit Günstig und gut so wie ich es gesehen hab naja dann werd ich mal geschwind bei caseking ihn bestellen mit den Turbolüftern brauch ich sonst noch etwas auser die 2 sachen ??



Nimm lieber einen 120mm Lüfter von Scythe anstatt den Turbo-Modulen.

Und gönn dir mal ein paar Satzzeichen. 


Gruß


----------



## Alex2201 (26. Juli 2008)

Satzzeichen was ist das kenn ich nicht das stört mich nur beim schreiben (ich schreib ziemlich schnell)

ok also nen 120er lüfter ok alles klar brauch ich noch ihrend wie ne gute Wärmeleitpaste oder so was oder kann man die nhemen die dabei ist?? 

welchen 120er von Scythe soll ich danehmen welcher ist gut bzw welcher Lüfter ist gut und Günstig ich mein so bis 8€ ca

dann kann ich nehmlkich gleich die bestellung raus lassen ^^


----------



## y33H@ (26. Juli 2008)

Auf dem S1 ist die MX-2 bereits aufgetragen, eine sehr gute WLP.

cYa


----------



## Alex2201 (26. Juli 2008)

ok cool und welchen Lüfter soll ich nehmen will einen der Mega dampf macht aber leise ist und dazu nicht mehr wie 8€ kostet^^


----------



## Binn (26. Juli 2008)

Der Akasa vortexx neo passt auch und soll nicht schlecht sein. Die Optik is natürlich auch genial. Leider ist er schlecht verfügbar.

Mfg Binn


----------



## y33H@ (26. Juli 2008)

*@ Alex2201*

Blacknoise XL2 

cYa


----------



## Digger (26. Juli 2008)

ja hätt ich auch vorgeschlagen, aba leider nich bei caseking vorrätig


----------



## Alex2201 (26. Juli 2008)

mmhh ok dann muß ich mir nach nem andern lüfterumschauen bin mal gespannt was es so gibt meld mich dann wieder


----------



## Digger (26. Juli 2008)

guck doch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 HIER nach 

vllt hilft dir das weiter


----------



## Alex2201 (26. Juli 2008)

ok cool danke dir*@Digger  *dann werd ich mal schauen was ich für ein Lüfternehm auf die Lautstärke kommt es mir nicht an nur das er gut Kühlt.

Sagt mal gibt es ne Bastelanleitung wie man denn Kühler tauscht???
wenn nein Dann ward ich das machen (HD 4850 mit dem S1 r2 Kühler


----------



## Digger (26. Juli 2008)

ach den kühler tauschen is doch kinderkrams 

schrauben ab, wlp drauf, kühler drauf festschrauben, (ramkühler nich vergessen)

btw liegt da keine anleitung dabei 



e: ansonste kannste ja ein schönes "tagebuch" machen, dann hamwa ne anleitung


----------



## Alex2201 (26. Juli 2008)

ja ich denk ich werd dann ein Tage buch machen ^^

so hab jetzt gerade meine bestellung loß geschickt:

 1

 	 Arctic Cooling VGA Cooler Accelero S1 Rev.2

15,90 EUR​
 	   	 1

 	 Xigmatek XLF-F1253 LED Lüfter - 120mm

 	 7,90 EU

ich hoffe ich hab alles was ich brauch naja dann hoff ich mal das es am Dienstag kommt will basteln


----------



## Digger (26. Juli 2008)

ui die xigmatek sind nice. theoretisch könnteste sogar zwei lüfter dreuf pappen.


----------



## DeathForce (26. Juli 2008)

Hab grad auf der Rückseite meiner HD4870 4 kleine LED´s entdeckt.
Leuchten tun sie aber nur kurz nach dem Start und gehen dann beim Booten wieder aus.

Haben das alle 4870 und vor allem wozu sind sie da?


----------



## Alex2201 (26. Juli 2008)

also bei meiner HD 4850 hab ich auch welche gesehen aber wieviel es ind kein plan 


mmhhh wenn man im Bios denn eintragfinden würde könnte man das im Bios ja so einstellen das sie immer Blinken oder so (wöhre doch möglich oder??)

mmhh da hast recht Digger nur leider ist die BEstellung schon raus deswegen reicht erst mal 1 Lüfter. Im Notfall hab ich noch 2x80mm von MS-Tech rum liegen die man verwenden kann ^^


----------



## Digger (26. Juli 2008)

wegen den LEDs
anscheinend ne art fehlercode wird durch die leds angezeigt.
aba ja die leds hat jede karte.


----------



## DeathForce (27. Juli 2008)

Ah ok danke.
Is ja lustig das sowas sogar schon Grafikkarten haben ^^


----------



## Alex2201 (27. Juli 2008)

ich find so was nice und ich denk wenn man sich mal mit dem Bios beschäftigt könnte man die Led`s auch anders nutzen ^^

sber mal ne andere frage weis jemand ob es schon ein MOD bios gibt für HD4850 das man die Einstellungen von der HD 4870 hat bzw ob sowas in planung ist??


----------



## y33H@ (27. Juli 2008)

Was meinst du damit? 

cYa


----------



## Alex2201 (27. Juli 2008)

es gibt ab und zu bei manschen Grafikkarten ein anders bios (zb. ich hatte eine x850 Grafikkarte mit einem andern bios hatte ich dann eine x850xt (die dann schneller und besser war als die normale x850)

ich hoffe du hast es jetzt verstanden 

oder was auch nett währe, währe ein Bios wo schon das oc inkl. ist sprich nicht erst weigkeiten selber übertackten sondern bios flaschen und zack man hat ne schneller Grafikkarte


----------



## y33H@ (27. Juli 2008)

Schnapp dir bitte mal nen Duden ... bei "flaschen", "übertackten" und "währe" gibts Augenkrebs 

Du kannst natürlich ein OC-BIOS auf die HD4850 aufspielen, das Leistungsniveau einer HD4870 kannst du so aber nicht erreichen.

cYa


----------



## Fekl (27. Juli 2008)

Vllt. meint er auch bessere Speichertimings? Das hab ich das letzte mal bei der 6800 GT getweakt im Bios....


----------



## xTc (27. Juli 2008)

Alex2201 schrieb:


> es gibt ab und zu bei manschen Grafikkarten ein anders bios (zb. ich hatte eine x850 Grafikkarte mit einem andern bios hatte ich dann eine x850xt (die dann schneller und besser war als die normale x850)
> 
> ich hoffe du hast es jetzt verstanden
> 
> oder was auch nett währe, währe ein Bios wo schon das oc inkl. ist sprich nicht erst weigkeiten selber übertackten sondern bios flaschen und zack man hat ne schneller Grafikkarte




Bei den alten x800 Karten ging das mal das man deaktivierte Pipelins aktivieren konnte, aber bei der HD4800 Serie geht das nicht. Du kannst höchstens die Taktraten im Bios verändern.

Auch wie schon gesagt, kommst du damit trotzdem nicht an die Leistung an einer HD4870 ran, die aufgrund anderem Speicher schon schneller ist.


Gruß


----------



## Alex2201 (27. Juli 2008)

ok schade weiß jemand wo ich ein fertikes OC-Bios bekomme??


----------



## Micha-Stylez (27. Juli 2008)

Ich bin auch stark am überlegen ob ich mir nicht die 4870 1GB holen soll ?!

Nur das blöde , ich habe mir damals (blöder Weise ) Vista Ultimate 32Bit gekauft , hab auch 4 GB Ram drin wovon der PC mit 3312 arbeitet !
Wenn ich mir nun die 4870 1GB hole hab ich nur noch 2,8GB Ram zur Verfügung 

Kann ich nicht von 32 Bit auf 64 Bit Upgraden bei MS ? Hab mal gelesen das sowas gehen soll ? Müsste dann aber trozdem das OS neu aufsetzten oder ?


----------



## y33H@ (27. Juli 2008)

*@ Alex2201*

Es gibt noch keine gescheiten. Einfach selbst OCen und dann das eigene BIOS mit diesen Werten editieren, alles andere ist _imo_ eh unsinnig.

cYa


----------



## Fekl (27. Juli 2008)

Jo geht, brauchst nur den 64 Bit Datenträger, dein Key geht für beide Versionen!


----------



## Arrow1982 (27. Juli 2008)

Also laut dem hier ist mit dem 8.7er nix passiert beim Stromverbrauch. Sieht immernoch ziemlich besch*** aus.

ComputerBase - HD 4800: Stromsparen leicht gemacht


----------



## xTc (27. Juli 2008)

> Powercolor to be first with passive HD 4850



Ich habe gerade auf fudzilla gelesen das PowerColor eine passive HD4850 rausbringen will. Na ob das ma gut geht. 


Weiteres findet Ihr hier:
Fudzilla - Powercolor to be first with passive HD 4850


Gruß


----------



## y33H@ (27. Juli 2008)

Selbst die HD3870 ging schon auf 90°, wenn die den gleichen Kühler auf die HD4850 packen, gibts n Feuerwerk 

cYa


----------



## Alex2201 (27. Juli 2008)

also meine PowerColor HD 4850 hatt im Lehrlauf ca 80° angezeigt und unter Volllast sorgar 92° ( maximale Lüfterdrezahlt lag bei ca 23%) . Nach dem ich mich im Netz einwenig umgeschaut hab hab ich ein anders Bios gefunden das denn Lüfterbesser regelt. Und jetzt siehe da die Temps sind besser unter volllast nur noch 72° (aber dafür läuft der Lüfter jetzt auf 50%)


----------



## xTc (27. Juli 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Selbst die HD3870 ging schon auf 90°, wenn die den gleichen Kühler auf die HD4850 packen, gibts n Feuerwerk
> 
> cYa



Hattet Ihr nicht auch mal einen Test gemacht wo Ihr ein Ei auf dem Kühler gebraten habt?  Wenn es eine Passive HD4850 gibt bitte ich um wiederholung. 


Gruß


----------



## CrashStyle (28. Juli 2008)

Lohnt sich der aufpreis für eine 4870 mit 1GB? Bei einem 22 1680x1050und nen 17 1280x1024?


----------



## Alex2201 (28. Juli 2008)

ich sag mal so es kommt drauf an also wie bestimmt schon gelessen ich hab ne HD4850  mit 512MB und hab nen 22" dran und zock meistens wenn es möglich ist auf max auflösung von 1680x1050 wenn du das geld sparen willst kauf dir ne Normale HD4870 und steck denn rest in einen Guten Kühler+Lüfter für HD 4870


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (28. Juli 2008)

aber wenn du auch immer sehr viel AA/AF dazuschaltest kann es dir vorallem in der Zukunft bei neueren Spielen passieren das dir trotz des guten Speichermanagments von Ati die karte zusammenbricht weil ihr die 512mb dann doch zu wenig sind.


----------



## moddingfreaX (29. Juli 2008)

Also... mein neues Baby ist heute angekommen!
Eine HD4850 von Sapphire. Wie versprochen hier die Fotostrecke 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann noch mein  meine GPU-Z Validierung (wieso übernimmt sysProfile die ID nicht ? )


----------



## xTc (29. Juli 2008)

Ich habe da gerade was feines entdeckt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist die HIS Radeon HD 4850 ICEQ4.

Mehr findet Ihr hier:

HIS Radeon HD 4850 ICEQ4 unveiled


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2008)

Das Ding sieht echt verschärft aus, gibts den Kühler auch mit der 4870?
Weißt du da schon mehr als wir normal sterbliche?


----------



## xTc (29. Juli 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Ding sieht echt verschärft aus, gibts den Kühler auch mit der 4870?
> Weißt du da schon mehr als wir normal sterbliche?



Nein, aber ich gehe mal stark davon aus, das da auch noch eine HD4870-Variante kommt.  Aber so lang das ding blau ist, kommt mir das nicht ins Case. 



Gruß


----------



## Binn (30. Juli 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Nein, aber ich gehe mal stark davon aus, das da auch noch eine HD4870-Variante kommt.  Aber so lang das ding blau ist, kommt mir das nicht ins Case.



Warum das denn bei dir alles rot im Case? 
Ich hoffe stark das HIS eine 1Gb Variante der HD4870 rausbringen würde, das wäre cool.

Mfg Binn


----------



## xTc (30. Juli 2008)

Binn schrieb:


> Warum das denn bei dir alles rot im Case?




Nein, aber ich find das passt einfach nicht. Sie hätten das PBC und den Kühler schon ATI-Rot lassen können. Und wenn schon ein eigenes PBC, dann bitte schwarz mit rotem Kühler.


Gruß


----------



## Binn (30. Juli 2008)

Schwarze PCB's find ich auch richtig Schick. Jedoch passt blau besser zu Ice als rot. 
Nunja mal schauen es werden bestimmt noch mehr eigene Designs auf den Markt kommen.

Mfg


----------



## CrSt3r (30. Juli 2008)

Finally ... 

ich habe auch endlich meine neue HD4870.

In Kombination mit dem ebenfalls neuen DELL 2709W ein Genuss


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (30. Juli 2008)

Gibt es irgendwelche informationen wie viel die HD4870 mit 1GB jetz wirklich bringt weil ich kann es einfach nit mehr aushalten vorallem wenn sie nach den Gerüchten auch noch sehr wenig produziert wird?
Also damit mein ich das sie sehr schnell ausverkauft sein wird und ich vllt gar keine bekomme (meine vorbestellung habe ich zurück genommen da es die GraKa jetzt für 20 euro weniger gibt)


----------



## Binn (30. Juli 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwelche informationen wie viel die HD4870 mit 1GB jetz wirklich bringt weil ich kann es einfach nit mehr aushalten vorallem wenn sie nach den Gerüchten auch noch sehr wenig produziert wird?
> Also damit mein ich das sie sehr schnell ausverkauft sein wird und ich vllt gar keine bekomme (meine vorbestellung habe ich zurück genommen da es die GraKa jetzt für 20 euro weniger gibt)



Leider noch nicht, ich denke die ersten Test wirds geben wenn die 1GB auf verfügbar sind. 

Mfg Binn


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (30. Juli 2008)

Ich bin nähmlich ganz stark am überlegen ob ich mir nit doch eine GTX280 holen werfde aber ich warte erst alle tets ab und vorallem die verfügbarkeit
Ach ja und bei Geuzhals gibt es die Karte jetzt schon ab 229 euro GeCube Radeon HD 4870, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (GC-HD487XTG5-F3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## xTc (31. Juli 2008)

Und wieder sind weitere Karten mit eigenständigem Kühler aufgetaucht. Diesmal kommen die Katen von Force3D und sind mit rctic Coolings Accelero Twin Turbo ausgerüstet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr dazu und die News selber findet Ihr hier:

PCGH - News: Radeon HD 48x0: Force3D stellt Black Edition mit eigener Kühllösung vor

Ich persönlich find das Teil total hässlich. 

Gruß


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (31. Juli 2008)

Also nur noch mal so als frage wenn ich mir so die Benchmarks von ComputerBase von der 4870 anschaue seh ich eig nicht das die bei 1680x1050 einbricht aber bei Pcgh sind die Benchmarks wida komplett anders also wenn die HD4870 mit 1GB wirklich einen Vorteil bringt dann ist das aber eine mega Graka wenn man die ComputerBase Benchmarks als Vergleich nimmt.


----------



## Binn (2. August 2008)

Es geht doch die nächste HD 4870 mit 1Gb VRAM ist gelistet. Und zwar von Sapphire welche Marke mir persönlich eher zuspricht als Gecube.

PCGH - Preisvergleich

Mfg Binn

P.S. Wie kann ich den Preisvergleich gleich geöffnet in den Thread einfügen?


----------



## xTc (2. August 2008)

Binn schrieb:


> Es geht doch die nächste HD 4870 mit 1Gb VRAM ist gelistet. Und zwar von Sapphire welche Marke mir persönlich eher zuspricht als Gecube.
> 
> PCGH - Preisvergleich
> 
> ...



Gelistet schon, aber noch kein Vertreiber für den Artikel. Wenn die ersten Karten ab dem 7ten verfügbar sein sollen, dann wirds mal langsam Zeit das da noch ein paar Karten mehr auftauchen.


Gruß


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (2. August 2008)

Vorallem dachte ich das es vllt wenigstens schon ein paar  Benchmarks gibt das man sieht das si ewas bringt weil bei der X2 gibt es ja auch shcon Bnchmarks


----------



## riedochs (3. August 2008)

Wird die 4870 soviel wärmer als ne 8800GT? Mich wundert es schon das bisher keine passiv gekühlten aufgetaucht sind.


----------



## y33H@ (3. August 2008)

Nur ganz dezent, schluckt ja auch nur schlappe 100 Watt mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## riedochs (3. August 2008)

Na, das ist doch mal ne Herausforderung


----------



## Binn (3. August 2008)

Obwohl die normale 88GT wegen dem bescheidenen Singleslotkühler auch schon sehr warm wird. Deswegen hab ich auch einen AC Accelero S2 drauf gemacht damit bleibt sie wunderbar kühl. 
Den mach ich mir später auch auf meine zukünftige HD4870 1GB machen passen tut er ja.(Hoffe ich)

Mfg Binn


----------



## riedochs (3. August 2008)

Ich habe ja die ECS auf der AC gleich drauf ist. Die läuft damit auch vollkommen passiv. Bei der 4870 wird das nciht so einfach gehen


----------



## y33H@ (3. August 2008)

Ich habe den S1 auf einer HD4850 getestet. Offener Testaufbau, keine Lüfter. FurMark angeschmissen und bei 120° abgebrochen.

cYa


----------



## riedochs (3. August 2008)

mmmhh, das wird interessant. Ich denke das man Vorder- und Rückseite mit einer Kühlung versehen muss


----------



## Binn (3. August 2008)

Und wie siehts mit Lüfter aus?

Mfg


----------



## CrSt3r (3. August 2008)

*schluck* ... 120°C ... also passiv kann man knicken. Ich bin aber mit der Standardkühlung auch zufrieden. 
Nur wenn ich spiele, wir die Karte laut. Hab den Fan auf 40% gefixed. Ansonsten läuft die Karte "auf dem Desktop" und bei Filmen mit 200/200.


----------



## riedochs (3. August 2008)

Binn schrieb:


> Und wie siehts mit Lüfter aus?
> 
> Mfg



Das böse L-Wort. Sowas verwende ich nur sehr sehr ungern


----------



## Binn (3. August 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Das böse L-Wort. Sowas verwende ich nur sehr sehr ungern



 Sorry aber ein 500/min oder 800/min drehender S-Flex ist eh nicht zu hören, aber bringt schon viel bessere Ergebnisse.

Mfg


----------



## y33H@ (3. August 2008)

Mit einem 800er S-Flex kein Ding, unter 70°. Wobei man sich Gedanken um die VRM machen muss, der VRAM lebt vom Luftstrom.

cYa


----------



## riedochs (3. August 2008)

Bei ner Auflösung von 1280x1024 sollt eigentlich die 4850 mit 1GB vollkommen langen? Schneller als die 8800GT ist se jedenfalls?


----------



## push@max (3. August 2008)

kurze Zwischenfrage  hat ATI mittlerweile den Stromverbrauch im Idle in den Griff bekommen (per Treiber vielleicht), weil bei den ersten Test die Stromparmechanismen nicht funktioniert hatten...war drei Wochen nicht da und konnte das nicht verfolgen.


----------



## CrSt3r (3. August 2008)

Guck mal hier 

... Mit dem AMD GPU Clock Tool möglich, aber noch nicht treiberseitig.

ComputerBase - HD 4800: Stromsparen leicht gemacht

Und hier noch was aus dem LUXX-Forum:

[Guide] 4870 Stromsparen mit einem Doppelklick. 80 -> 40 Watt idle - Forum de Luxx


----------



## xTc (3. August 2008)

CrSt3r schrieb:


> Guck mal hier
> 
> ... Mit dem AMD GPU Clock Tool möglich, aber noch nicht treiberseitig.
> 
> ...



Da steht zwar nur HD4870 aber ich teste das ganze nachher auch mal mit meiner 4850. Sollte eigentlich auch gehen? 


Gruß


----------



## CrSt3r (3. August 2008)

Wie auf CB zu sehen ist der "Gewinn" nicht wirklich groß bei einer HD4850. 

Einzig und alleine bei der HD4870 ist Einsparpotential wirklich vorhanden.


----------



## riedochs (3. August 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Bei ner Auflösung von 1280x1024 sollt eigentlich die 4850 mit 1GB vollkommen langen? Schneller als die 8800GT ist se jedenfalls?



Kann mir jemand was dazu sagen?


----------



## xTc (3. August 2008)

Bei 1280*1024 würde sogar noch eine HD4850 mit 512MB reichen. Aber auf deine Frage zurück zu kommen, ja eine HD4850 ist in 95% aller Fälle schneller.


Gruß


----------



## riedochs (3. August 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Bei 1280*1024 würde sogar noch eine HD4850 mit 512MB reichen. Aber auf deine Frage zurück zu kommen, ja eine HD4850 ist in 95% aller Fälle schneller.
> 
> 
> Gruß



THX, da werd eich meine 8800GT wohl wieder rausschmeissen. Die andauernden Treiberprobleme bei Hellgate London gehen mir eh auf den Sack


----------



## xTc (3. August 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> THX, da werd eich meine 8800GT wohl wieder rausschmeissen. Die andauernden Treiberprobleme bei Hellgate London gehen mir eh auf den Sack



Für weitere Benchmarks kannst du auch einfach einen Blick hierhin werfen:

PCGH - Test/Benchmark: AMD Radeon HD 4850 im PCGH-Benchmark-Test


Gruß


----------



## xTc (4. August 2008)

Juhu, mittlerweile wird die HD4870 von Sapphire auch bei 2 Shops gelistet. Darunter Alternate.  

Die Karte soll für ca. 244,00 Euro den Besitzer wechseln.  *freu*

Gruß

[preis=1000]a354896.html[/preis]


----------



## cami (4. August 2008)

Hmmm... in der Schweiz is sie noch nicht einmal aufgelistet.
Naja, wir kommen immer als letzte dran 

MfG cami


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (4. August 2008)

Ahh ich will endlich mal Ergenbnisse und Benchmarks der Karte sehen jetz sind schon zwei gelistet also los wo bleiben die BEnchmarks


----------



## riedochs (4. August 2008)

Wird noch etwas dauern, lieferbar scheint die karte ja noch nicht zu sein


----------



## xTc (4. August 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wird noch etwas dauern, lieferbar scheint die karte ja noch nicht zu sein



Im Idealo-Preisvergleich sind nun mittlerweile 3 Karten. Eine von GeCube, eine von Sapphire und eine von Club3D. 

Die Karte von Club3D wir bei einem Shop angeblich ab dem 19.08 verkauft/verschickt. Die GeCube-Karte ist frühestens ab dem 28.08 (lt. Preisvergleich) zu bekommen.

Ein Blick in den K&M Elektr.-Shop und dort ist die Club3D-Karte ins 2 bis 3 Wochen zu haben. Für 230,00. 

Klick hier für Infos: 
Club3D (Retail) HD4870 1024MB 2xDVI/TV


Gruß


----------



## Binn (4. August 2008)

Ey verate doch nicht gleich allen meine Lieblingsshop. Ich will schließlich auch noch eine haben. 

Nein Spaß bei Seite, K&M kann ich empfehlen. Schon mehrmal Hardware bestellt und sie ist sehr schnell gekommen und sonst auch nie Probleme gehabt. Und günstig ist er meistens auch.

Mfg Binn


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (4. August 2008)

@riedochs
Aber meistens bekommen die Magazinen ja schon vorher Modelle wie bei der HD4870X2 und die ist ja noch weiter vom Launch entfernt mich interessiert halt nur brennend wie viel Vorteil es zu der 512Mb Variante gibt weil wenn das nur ein paar Prozent sind ich spiele in 1680x1050 dann würde ich mir die 512 gebraucht für 150 holen


----------



## riedochs (5. August 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> @riedochs
> Aber meistens bekommen die Magazinen ja schon vorher Modelle wie bei der HD4870X2 und die ist ja noch weiter vom Launch entfernt mich interessiert halt nur brennend wie viel Vorteil es zu der 512Mb Variante gibt weil wenn das nur ein paar Prozent sind ich spiele in 1680x1050 dann würde ich mir die 512 gebraucht für 150 holen



Mich interessiert das auch. Nur kämpfe ich noch mit der Überlegung ob es ne 4850 mit 1GB oder ne 4870 mit 1GB werden soll. Mein Xeon E3110 (= E8400) sollte zumindes die 4850 noch vernünftig befeuern können. Ausserdem muss ich mir noch was wegen der Kühlung überlegen, da wäre ich mit der 4850 wohl besser dran.


----------



## xTc (5. August 2008)

Habe gerade durch Zufall eine neue HD4850 im Preisvergleich gefunden. Die Karte wurde vor einiger Zeit schonmal im Netz gezeigt, nun ist sie gelistet.

Gruß

[preis=1000]a354894.html[/preis]


----------



## riedochs (5. August 2008)

Ist auch nur ne weitere 512MB Version


----------



## steinschock (5. August 2008)

Hab auf CompterBase gelesen die haben schon eine wollen aber erst 1,345Milionen test machen .                  Grrrrrrrrrr

 PCGH????????

Falls es Jemand interessiert ich hab auf PCGHX V-ModLink für 4850/4870 Gepostet. 

Würde auch gerne wissen ob die Wakü der 512er passen.
Kein Test so kurz davor das gabs lang nicht. 

Von der Diamond mit RV770super und 950/1200 + D-Tek hört man auch nichts mehr.                                                                     PCGH?????


Gruß
Steinschock


----------



## KoRsE (5. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,

hab mich jetzt durch den ganzen Fred gelesen...
Möchte mir demnächst einen neuen Rechna zusammenstellen, hab mir folgendes überlegt:

*C2D E8400 @ Scythe Mugen
2x2048 MB RAM Mushkin XP2-8500 5-5-5-15*
*Asus P5Q Deluxe
Samsung Spinpoint F1 320 GB
Ati HD4870

*Was haltet ihr davon? Vorallem die HD4870 bereitet mir Kopfzerbrechen. Gibts ne bestimmte Marke, von denen man auf jeden Fall die Finger lassen kann?? Hab da irgendwo mal was gelesen, dass die HIS Modelle ziemlich mies sein sollen.


----------



## xTc (5. August 2008)

HIS soll Müll sind? Mh, geade die ICEQ Modelle waren immer recht gut.

Also wenn du eine Sapphire oder Sapphire kaufst kannst du eigentlich nix falschen.

Im Grunde ist das aber vollkommen egal, da die Karten imo eh alle im Referenzdesign sind.


Gruß


----------



## xTc (5. August 2008)

Sorry 4 Doppelpost aber das hier ist goil. 


Gruß
[preis=1000]a355516.html[/preis]


----------



## Binn (5. August 2008)

Nicht schlecht immerhin ist sie gelistet. 

Und zur HD4850 von denen gibts schon mehrere mit einer besseren Kühllösung.

Z.B. Sapphire Radeon HD 4850 Toxic
      Asus HD 4850 mit 1Gb 
und das 1Gb Modell der Sapphire HD 4850 allerdings is diese auch im Singleslot Design hat aber einen geänderten Kühler.

Mfg Binn


----------



## xTc (5. August 2008)

Ich habe gerade mal den Preisvergleich durchsucht um zu schauen, wie viele eigene Lüfter-Designs es denn mitllerweile schon am Makt gibt, dabei habe ich mich auf die HD4850 beschränkt.

Da wäre als erstes die Sapphire Radeon HD 4850 mit 1024MB.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wie das ausschaut, ist das einfach der normale Kühler mit einer anderen Blende drauf. 

Weiterhin bietet Sapphire noch eine Toxic Radeon HD 4850 mit 512MB an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Verbaut ist warscheinlich ein Zalman-Kühler. Die Karte ist "lieferbar" und geht für ca.155 Eurp über die Ladentheke.

Eine weiere Karte kommt auch von Sapphire. Die Radeon HD 4850 Dual-Slot. Sie verfügt auch über 512MB. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie ist nicht "lieferbar" und soll in Zukunft für ca. 145 Euro den Besitzer wechseln.

Zu guter letzt kommen wir zur ASUS EAH4850/HTDI/1G. Eine HD4850 mit 1024MB.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Karte ist als lieferbar gekennzeichnet und kostet min. 181,26 Euro.

Weitere gelistete habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Die HIS-Karte ist leider noch nirgends aufgetaucht.


Gruß


----------



## GoZoU (5. August 2008)

Na dann schauen wir mal wie tief der Preis der HD 4870 X2 nach dem Erscheinen sinkt 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Binn (5. August 2008)

@xtc: Ich war schneller  Aber du hast den schöneren Beitrag.

@Thema: Ich hoffe das bald endlich die HD4870 mit 1GB sowie die HD4870X2 auf denn Markt kommen inklusive Alpha-Version von Catalyst 8.8. Damit ich endlich weis ob sich die X2 wirklich lohnt zu kaufen oder ob es doch "nur" eine HD 4870 wird.

Aber abwarten bald sind wir schlauer.

Mfg Binn


----------



## riedochs (5. August 2008)

Zur 4870X2 steht hier noch was: ComputerBase - ATi Radeon HD 4870 X2 ab 402 Euro gelistet


----------



## xTc (5. August 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Zur 4870X2 steht hier noch was: ComputerBase - ATi Radeon HD 4870 X2 ab 402 Euro gelistet



Wohoooo.  Morgen ist Weihnachten. 



> Auch Leistungsmessungen im Idle-Modus sollten nicht durchgeführt werden, da die Stromsparmechanismen für den Beschleuniger in der Vorabhardware noch nicht richtig funktionierten.



Der ist geil.  Ich hoffe ja echt das ATI mal endlich was in Sachen "Strom sparen" macht. Aber wenn die X2 morgen raus kommt, boar ich darf keinen Online-Shop ansurfen. 

Gruß


----------



## y33H@ (5. August 2008)

*@ xTc*

Auf der Sapphire Toxic sitzt ein VF900. Soweit ich weiß, wird der mit knapp 8v angesteuert. Die 1.024er hat wie du sagst ne andre Blende. Die Asus kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber der "Glaciator" ist nicht unbedingt schlecht.

cYa


----------



## M4ST3R1911 (5. August 2008)

Die X2 ist zwar was schönes für mich zu Teuer wenn sie wirklich 400 kosten soll ich wart lieber auf die 1024 Version von der 4870 soll ja angeblich bei 250 € liegen die ligt dann schon mehr in meiner Preisklasse


----------



## xTc (5. August 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> *@ xTc*
> 
> Auf der Sapphire Toxic sitzt ein VF900. Soweit ich weiß, wird der mit knapp 8v angesteuert. Die 1.024er hat wie du sagst ne andre Blende. Die Asus kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber der "Glaciator" ist nicht unbedingt schlecht.
> 
> cYa



Genau. So meinte ich das. Ich selbst würde meiner HD4850 ja den Zalman-Kühler verpassen, aber ich mache mir um die hinteren Spawas sorgen, die werden ziemlich heiß, sogar mehr als die Speichersteine, finde ich.


Gruß


----------



## y33H@ (5. August 2008)

Ich zitier mich mal:





			
				y33H@ schrieb:
			
		

> Bei 30° Raumtemp kommt ein VF900 @ 12v bei der HD4850 auf 70°, mit 5v noch 79°. Offener Testaubau, ohne OC. Im Case reichen 5v für GPU und RAM aus, die VRM sollte man mit kleinen Speicherkühlern bekleben und nen leichten Airflow im Gehäuse haben.


Kauf dir die kommende PCGH-Extreme 

cYa


----------



## xTc (5. August 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Ich zitier mich mal:Kauf dir die kommende PCGH-Extreme
> 
> 
> > Zitat von y33H@
> ...



Das dauert doch noch bis die kommt oder?  Wenn ich mir die Werte so ansehe ist der Kühler doch nicht so dolle wie ich gedacht hatte. Also weiter auf was anständiges warten..... Accelero Rev.1 ist ja ne möglichkeit, nur da kühlt die Spawas nix.


Gruß


----------



## Binn (5. August 2008)

Also ich interpretier das so das wenn man keinen besonderen Wert auf Silent legt, man auch den Ori Kühler drauf lassen kann? Oder ist bei dem die Temp höher?



			
				xTc schrieb:
			
		

> Genau. So meinte ich das. Ich selbst würde meiner HD4850 ja den Zalman-Kühler verpassen, aber ich mache mir um die hinteren Spawas sorgen, die werden ziemlich heiß, sogar mehr als die Speichersteine, finde ich.



Was ja auch das Problem bei der Hd 4870 ist. Ob wohl wie man in deinem Beitrag mit den unterschiedlichen Kühlern gut sehen kann das alle Sapphire die Spawa's gekühlt werden durch einen passiven Kühlblock. (Bei der Toxic meine ich sogar eine Heatpipe zum Hauptkühler zu sehen)_Edit: war nur das Anschlusskabel _. Das ist doch nicht schlecht. Nur die Asus hat keinen Spawa Kühler.
Was mich ein bisschen iritiert ist die Sapphire 512Mb Dual Slot. Sie hat hinten keinen Kühlblock und nur wenige Kondensatoren, dafür aber vorne eine Kühlblock und viele Kondesatoren. Hat die die Spannungswandler vorne?

_Edit2: _


			
				xTc schrieb:
			
		

> Accelero Rev.1 ist ja ne möglichkeit, nur da kühlt die Spawas nix.



Doch da liegt doch der Spawa passiv Kühlblock bei der passt doch normal auf die HD3xxx und Hd4xxx Modelle oder irre ich mich.


----------



## xTc (5. August 2008)

*@ Binn:*

Bei der Toxic das ist ein Kabel. 

Und dich denke bei der Asus kommt hinten noch der "Block" drauf wie bei den HD38x0-Karten.


Gruß


----------



## y33H@ (5. August 2008)

*@ xTc*

Wegen dem S1: 6x VRAM-Kühler auf alle Spannungsbauteile, fertig. Bei der 70er die originale Kühlplatte "missbrauchen".

cYa


----------



## xray (6. August 2008)

sry Doppelpost


----------



## xray (6. August 2008)

Hi,

hab 2x FORCE3D HD4850 Karten drin:

Mit dem Cata


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

lyst 8.7 musst ich die GPU auf 630MHz Runtertakten, da mir sonst der Treiber permanent um die Ohren geflogen ist. Zudem  gab es auch Bildfehler. Mit dem neuesten Treiber (sampleHD4800X2VISTA8-52-2.exe), dem ich im Netz gefunden hab, kann ich die GPU ohne Probleme auf 680MHz laufen lassen. (Treiberversion: 8.52.2.0) 


Allerdings hab ich 2 Probleme/Phänomene die ich nicht gelösst bekomme:

1. Seit dem ich die Grakas drin hab, wird meine Arbeitsspeicher nicht mehr Vollständig genuzt. Mein MoBo (Asus P5W DH Deluxe) zeigt beim Hochfahren des System  nur noch ca. 2,6 GB Hauptspeicher an (Installiert sind 4 GB) Bisher hat er mir 3GB angezeigt, weil ich kein 64Bit OS drauf hab. Sprich das Board hat im Bios angezeigt, dass 1GB *appropriated *sind. Wenn ich eine von den Karten ausbaue, wird mir mehr Speicher angezeigt, welcher zur Verfügung steht. Ich kann im BIOS einstellen, dass der Speicher nich vom BIOS verwendet wird, dann fährt das System zwar mit 4 GB hoch aber in Windows werden mir nur 2GB angezeigt.  Jemand ne Idee woran das liegen kann ?

2. Ich schaffe es nicht, dass 3Dmark Vanatage bis zum Ende durchläuft. Ständig schmiert mir mitendrin der Treiber ab. (GPU loost) Hab schon alles mögliche an Treibereinstellungen/Versionen, Taktungen durchprobiert aber nichts hat bis jetzt geholfen. Hab sogar schon in Windows Vista die TDR-Funktion deaktiviert, hat aber auch nur dazu geführt, dass mein System komplett stehen geblieben ist.


----------



## xTc (6. August 2008)

> 2. Ich schaffe es nicht, dass 3Dmark Vanatage bis zum Ende durchläuft. Ständig schmiert mir mitendrin der Treiber ab. (GPU loost) Hab schon alles mögliche an Treibereinstellungen/Versionen, Taktungen durchprobiert aber nichts hat bis jetzt geholfen. Hab sogar schon in Windows Vista die TDR-Funktion deaktiviert, hat aber auch nur dazu geführt, dass mein System komplett stehen geblieben ist.



Kann eventuell an deinem Chipsatz liegen. Einmal PCIe 16x und einmal PCIe 4x und dann noch 1.0 sind für ein Crossfire eh murks. Ist das ein P965 oder 975er Board?


Gruß


----------



## y33H@ (6. August 2008)

Windows kann nur rund  3,5 GiB verwalten. Wenn du bisher 3,0 nutzen konntest, gehen 512 MiB davon flöten, da die 512 MiB auf der GraKa mit adressiert werden.

P5W DH Deluxe ist ein 975er mit 2x PCIe-1.1 @ x16. Das ist für HD48x0-Crossfire untauglich, da skaliert CF fast gar nicht, da die Slot-Bandbreite zu gering ist.

cYa


----------



## KoRsE (6. August 2008)

Also ich hab mir heute die neue PGHW gekauft und bin ja über den Test der HD4870 schockiert... Dort wird die ja im Gegensatz zur 260 GTX richtig schlecht bewertet...
Wollte mir eigentlich ne 4870 demnächst zulegen nur das hat mich wieder zum grüberln gebracht...


----------



## M4ST3R1911 (6. August 2008)

ja wenn wie überall vermutet wird das die 1GB version von der 4870 morgen erscheinen soll dann denke ich das diese dann die 206 GTX locker anhängen müsste. Weiß jemand da was genaueres wann die nun Wirklich rauskommen soll. Ich vermute nämlich nicht das die morgen da ist?


----------



## xTc (6. August 2008)

Upgrayedd schrieb:


> ja wenn wie überall vermutet wird das die 1GB version von der 4870 morgen erscheinen soll dann denke ich das diese dann die 206 GTX locker anhängen müsste. Weiß jemand da was genaueres wann die nun Wirklich rauskommen soll. Ich vermute nämlich nicht das die morgen da ist?




Da hätte ich gern mal einen Link dazu wo steht das die morgen erscheinen soll. Und bitte nicht den ein oder anderen Online-Shop wo steht ab "07.08.2008" verfügbar.


Gruß


----------



## M4ST3R1911 (6. August 2008)

ja eben mehr als ein paar angeben von shops gibt es bis jetzt ja nicht.
Wie gesagt denke ich selbst nicht das die morgen kommt wäre auch zu schön gewesen aber irgendwann wird sie mit sicherheit rauskommen die Frage ist nur wann?


----------



## y33H@ (6. August 2008)

*@ Genkidama*

Mir sagt die GTX 260 auch mehr zu 

cYa


----------



## M4ST3R1911 (6. August 2008)

kann man auf ein Asus MAximus II Formula eine 260 GTX oder eine 280 tun?


----------



## xTc (6. August 2008)

Upgrayedd schrieb:


> kann man auf ein Asus MAximus II Formula eine 260 GTX oder eine 280 tun?



Klar, was spricht dagegen? Nur ist kein SLI auf Intel Chpsätzen möglich.


Gruß


----------



## McZonk (6. August 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Bilder einer HD4870.
> Beispiel: Eine Karte von...
> Comming soon.



Nachdem das hier nun schon eine Weile steht, erbarme ich mich mal  Kannst ja das nehmen, was dir gefällt.


----------



## M4ST3R1911 (6. August 2008)

jeah,

sli werd ich sowiso nicht benutzen hmm also wenn die HD4870 wirklich so schlecht abgeschnitten ist wie alle sagen dann werd ich mir vielleicht sogar ne 280 zulegen.

werd mir aber vorher die ergebnisse in der Neuen PCGH anschauen nur um ganz sicher zu gehn


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (6. August 2008)

also auf Computerbase war sie genau so gut wie die GTX260 und bei zwei drei Spielen besser als die GTX280 also was da PCGH für eienn Test gemacht ich versteh es nicht ich glaube eher Computerbase muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen


----------



## M4ST3R1911 (6. August 2008)

und was stimmt jetzt deiner meinug nach?


----------



## y33H@ (6. August 2008)

Wer die Radeon vorne sehen will "glaubt" CB, Geforce-Jünger PCGH. Die Wahrheit liegt dazwischen.

cYa


----------



## M4ST3R1911 (6. August 2008)

klasse ich bin weder fan von einem noch vom anderen ^^


----------



## Binn (6. August 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Mir sagt die GTX 260 auch mehr zu
> cYa



Oha da höre ich schon die vielen ATI-Fanboy Stimmen rufen: 
_PCGH ist ja auch von NVidia gesponsort und es werden die ATI Karten immer schlecht gemacht.

_Natürlich stimmt das nicht, jedoch muss ich sagen das mir die Bewertung der HD 4870 gegenüber der GTX 260 schon etwas komisch vorkommt. Nun ja ich vertraue lieber auf Benchmarks von vielen verschiedenen Internetseiten die ich vergleichen kann.

Ich bin zwar kein AMD Fanboy jedoch muss ich sagen das ich mir schon lieber eine HD 4870 als eine GTX 260 hohlen würde.
Der primäre Entscheidungsgrund beim Grafikkartenkauf ist für mich die Crysis Performance im Zusammenhang mit dem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
Und da ist meiner Meinung nach die GTX 260 der HD4870 und GTX 280 überlegen. Vor allem wegen dem OC Potenzial der Karte ohne Angst haben zu müssen das einem die Spawas's durchbrennen.

Nun ja ich kann's kaum erwarten bis endlich die ersten Benchmarks der HD 4870 1GB mit der Alpha Version des Catalyst 8.8 rauskommen.

Mfg Binn

P.S.@*y33h@: *Mach den Graka-Vermarktern mal Dampf unterm Hintern das sie euch mal ein Exemplar der HD4870 1GB schicken.


----------



## y33H@ (6. August 2008)

Wer weiß, ob ich nicht gerade just in diesem Moment eine 1.024er teste? 

Ich lese auch mehrere Tests und benche selbst, dass ist am besten. Keine Seite/Heft ist perfekt oder allumfassend.

cYa


----------



## M4ST3R1911 (6. August 2008)

aufgrund des GDDR5-Rams sollte die 1024 Version von der 4780 THEORETISCH doch besser sein als die 280 GTX oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## DanielX (6. August 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Wer weiß, ob ich nicht gerade just in diesem Moment eine 1.024er teste?
> 
> Ich lese auch mehrere Tests und benche selbst, dass ist am besten. Keine Seite/Heft ist perfekt oder allumfassend.
> 
> cYa



Ja wenn ich könnte "heul heul heul", aber klar wie der blöde alte Spruch schon sagt "probieren geht über studieren".


----------



## y33H@ (6. August 2008)

*@ Upgrayedd*

Was hat GDDR5 damit zu tun? Es ändert sich ja nur die Menge, nicht der Takt oder die Latenzen (wobei letzteres sein kann wegen der Verwaltung). 

cYa


----------



## Arrow1982 (7. August 2008)

Wann kommt denn die finale Version des 8.8er Katalysators raus? War doch gerade erst die 8.7 der Menschheit präsentiert worden.


----------



## M4ST3R1911 (7. August 2008)

kurze Frage wenn man von einer Grafikkarte den Lüfter abmontiert und dann eine Wasserkühlung installiert verliert man dadurch die Garantie oder nicht? also wenn sie dann nach irgendeiner Zeit kaputt geht nicht beim Umbau selbst.

@ Arrow1982 ich denk das der neue 8.8 spätestens in etwa 2 Wochen rauskommen sollte da der 8.7 ja schon relativ alt ist


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (7. August 2008)

Ja, normalerweise geht da die Garantie flöten. Manche Hersteller erlaub(t?)en es.


----------



## xTc (7. August 2008)

Und wieder ist eine neue HD4850 mit anderem Küher gesichtet worde.

Diesmal kommt die Karte von Palit. Der Chip taktet mit 685MHz (normal sind 625MHz) und der Speicher taktet mit 2.000MHz (normal sind 1986).

Gekühlt wird die Karte von einem 80mm Lüfter der mit 1000 bis 2000rpm dreht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle der News: Palti HD4850 bei Fudzilla

Weitere Bilder findet Ihr direkt im Palit Community Forum:
KLICK!

Wenn der Kühler nicht so laut ist, super. Was mit allerdings fehlt sind Kühler auf den Spawas.


Gruß


----------



## McZonk (7. August 2008)

Am interessantesten ist hierbei gewiss noch der Strom-Anschluss  Hier geht man wphl auf Nummer sicher


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (7. August 2008)

ICh bin kein ATI fan aber das die HD4870 schlechter als 8800GTX und 8800GTS ist das kann nun wirklich nicht sein dann wäre die ATI ja so schlecht also neee PCGH das is so was von eine shit test nee nie wieder PCGH vorallem steht dann ganz hinten wo alle GraKas und CPUs aufgeführt sind ganz andere Ergebnisse bei den GTXern


----------



## M4ST3R1911 (7. August 2008)

da stimm ich dir zu Spiderschwein wenn die ATI HD4870 wirklich so schlecht wäre wie die behaupten dann müsste nVidia die Preise von der GTX200 Serie nicht so drastisch senken die sind ja nur gefallen wegen der starken konkurenz von AMD


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (7. August 2008)

NUr mal so interesse halber bei welchem Hersteller der die HD4870 vertreibt ist denn welches SPiel oder auch gar keins dbaei??


----------



## M4ST3R1911 (7. August 2008)

soweit wie im Artikel steht gibt es bei der 4870 von Sapphire Call of Juarez, Stranglehold und Dungeon Runners und noch Als Software  Power DVD7 , DVD Suite und 3d Mark 06

  ich habe in einigen shops nachgesehen und da steht nix dabei das dieses Paket enthalten ist kann mich aber auch irren


----------



## Fransen (7. August 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> NUr mal so interesse halber bei welchem Hersteller der die HD4870 vertreibt ist denn welches SPiel oder auch gar keins dbaei??



Sapphire; CoJ; Stranglehold; Dungeon Runners
MSI; keins
Gecube: keins

*edit*
Mist zu langsam


----------



## M4ST3R1911 (7. August 2008)

bin mal auf was gestoßen hier der Link:

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - Karten PCIe - ATI - Sapphire HD4870

gibts jetzt doch schon die 1GB version zu kaufen?


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (7. August 2008)

Die ist ja nit verfügbar da steht das der Liefertermin August ist aber wann steht da nit


----------



## Alex2201 (7. August 2008)

Hey weist einer wo ich ne sehr Große auswahl an VGA Speicherkühler finde?? also ich mein jetzt nicht denn Kühler (so wie der S1 rev. 2) sondern für denn Speicher und Spannungswandler ( hab ne HD4850)


----------



## y33H@ (7. August 2008)

*caseking.de*

cYa


----------



## xTc (7. August 2008)

Alex2201 schrieb:


> Hey weist einer wo ich ne sehr Große auswahl an VGA Speicherkühler finde?? also ich mein jetzt nicht denn Kühler (so wie der S1 rev. 2) sondern für denn Speicher und Spannungswandler ( hab ne HD4850)




Möglichkeit A:

VGA-Kuehler - PC-Cooling

oder Möglichkeit B:

Caseking.de - VGA/RAM/CHIP - Alle RAM-Kühler

oder Möglichkeit C:

Friese-IT - Ram/Speicher-Kühler


Gruß


----------



## Alex2201 (7. August 2008)

mmhh ne die gefallen mir nicht gibt es nicht ihrend einen speicherkühler der an einem st ist für denn speicher  und wo bekomm ich nen kühler her für denn Spannungs wandler (währe cool wenn die speicher rot währen bin ein AMD/ATI fan Rot = ATI ) ihr versteht was ich mein ??


----------



## Fransen (7. August 2008)

Alex2201 schrieb:


> mmhh ne die gefallen mir nicht gibt es nicht ihrend einen speicherkühler der an einem st ist für denn speicher  und wo bekomm ich nen kühler her für denn Spannungs wandler (währe cool wenn die speicher rot währen bin ein AMD/ATI fan Rot = ATI ) ihr versteht was ich mein ??




Schwarze Kühler sehen bestimmt auch lecker aus


----------



## Alex2201 (7. August 2008)

Ne will rote ^^


----------



## querbeet (8. August 2008)

Ahhh, sch**ße!
Habe jetzt seit gestern den neuen PC, heute nacht noch XP installiert.
Heute Morgen dann angefangen Treiber zu installieren.

Habe Asus P5Q Pro und HD 4850 (Powercolor).
Erst MoBo Treiber. Dann Grafiktreiber. Da fings schon an.

Der Rechner hat sich immer aufgehangen, wenn ich die ATI Treiber DvD eingelegt hatte, und versuchte den Treiberinstaller zu starten.
Mit nem anderen DvD-Laufwerk ging das dann.
Aber in der "EPU-6 Engine" (vom P5Q Pro) erkennt er alles, bis auf die Grafikkarte.

```
No VGA deteced, please install supported VGA card( VGA QVL http://event.asus.com/mb/six_engine/  ) or install and enable ASUS SmartDoctor
```
 
Also diesen SmartDoctor geladen, installiet, ausgeführt:

```
Kann keine Grafikinformationen finden.
```
 
Irgendjemand ne Idee?? Habe dann den Treiber deinstalliert und nen aktuellen geladen.
Ich hoff ma ich muss kein BIOS Update machen^^ und es hat ne andre Ursache und alles an Hardware ist ganz 
Das System erkennt übrigens den Graka Treiber (in Gerätemanager z.B:
[Edit] Ich hab so das doofe Gefühl, dass des nur heißt, dass die Graka keine "Power Control (Energie Verbrauch Control)" hat?!?!


----------



## Digger (8. August 2008)

ja deine karte is halt nich "kompatibel" zur der epu6engine. 
du kannst da iwo bei der fehlermeldung auf nen link gehen da stehen welche karten unterstützt werden.
ich glaub die letzte radeon is die 3870.
ansonsten werden hauptsächlich NV unterstützt

mit deiner graka is also alles in ordnung


----------



## Binn (8. August 2008)

Alle aktuellen Karten werden unterstützt. Ich hab grad auf der Asus HP nachgeschaut.
Hast du auch den Smart Doctor Version 5.22 oder höher drauf?

Mfg


----------



## querbeet (8. August 2008)

Graphics cards for EPU-6 Engine

Wird unterstützt. Ich habe den Smart Doctor dort runtergeladen. Ganz unten isn Link. Demnach wäre es 5.22

Die Grafikkarte kriegt doch nur nen Stromanschluss, oder kriegt dir noch nen anderen Stecker?


----------



## Fransen (8. August 2008)

querbeet schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarte kriegt doch nur nen Stromanschluss, oder kriegt dir noch nen anderen Stecker?



Eigentlich bekommt sie nur einen 6Pin Stromstecker


----------



## Digger (8. August 2008)

ah ok sry, haben wohl in den letzten tagen aktuaalisiert

aba da sind nur asus karten gelistet!?!


----------



## querbeet (8. August 2008)

Ok, den Stromstecker hat sie 
Ja, dass die nur von Asus Karten jeden hab ich auch gesehen.
Aber auch bei den anderen Karten ist doch nur von Asus die Rede, oder?
(is ja eig logisch, alle können sie nicht listen, falls mal ne neue Firma dazukommt, und ne andere Firma wäre auch blöd, also die eigene )


----------



## xTc (8. August 2008)

Digger schrieb:


> ah ok sry, haben wohl in den letzten tagen aktuaalisiert
> 
> aba da sind nur asus karten gelistet!?!



SmartDoctor ist ja auch ein Tool von ASUS für ASUS.  Erklärt sich von selbst oder?


Gruß


----------



## Binn (8. August 2008)

@querbett:

Du hast gar keine Asus Karte? Dat hätt ich hät dir dat auch sagen können.
Meinste Asus macht ein Tool das auch mit Karten von anderen Herstellern funktionieren würde? MIt solchen Tools bindet Asus die Kunden an sich sodass sie, wenn sie das volle Potenzial der EPU Technologie ausschöpfen wollen, sich eine Asus Karte kaufen müssen.
Was mich persönlich nicht stört da Asus gute Karten auf den Markt bringt.

Mfg


----------



## querbeet (8. August 2008)

Achso ok.
Ne ich dachte nur, Asus macht Mainboard, nicht NUR für Asushardware 
Die Software kommt ja au mit meinem Intel Prozessor zurecht^^
Und diese EPU6 Engine wollte dass ich den Doctor lade  Naja ok, dann vielen Dank


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (10. August 2008)

Ahh wenn ich bei Race Driver Grid dieses msaa einschalte dann kackt spätestens das spiel bei einem Rennen ab also im sinne von ruckeln so dass du nicht mehr fahren kannst geht da vllt der Speicher ich habe eine HD4870 weil wenn das am Speicher liegt was ich glaube geht sie gerade wieder zurück und ich warte auf die 1GB Version
Bitte helft mir schnell damit ich sie dann auch wieder zurück schicken kann??


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (10. August 2008)

Hat denn hier keiner eine idee also im Internet die Benchmarks sagen das sie locker laufen würde aber bei mir ruckelt es bei 8xmsaa schon so im Menü das ich nichts mehr bewegen kann hat jemand die gleichen Probleme??
Vllt geht sie ja auch nit aus dem 2-d Modus raus das wäre meine erklärung weil fraps geht auch nit und checkt nit das das eien 3d Anwendung ist?

Hilfe!!!!!!!!!

Greetz SpIdErScHwEiN


----------



## Digger (10. August 2008)

hui du hast aba viele probs auf einma.
verscuh doch mal im zweit-menu bei grafikeinstellungen nen paar sachen runterzuregeln, wie schatten, spiegelungen usw.

btw ich hab ja auch die 512er HD4870 und bei mir funzts. bei allen einstellungen auf high mit ca 60 fps. hast deine karte auf standart-takt? weil sonst is es bei mir auch schon passiert dass das game abbricht(mit der stadart kühlung.


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (10. August 2008)

nein es bricht nicht ab es ruckelt so extrem so ungefähr ein Bild pro sekunde oda noch langsammer bei 8xmsaa sogar schon im Menü aber das kann doch nit sein das gingn bei meiner 8800GTX auch und wenn die jetz nicht mal ein DX9 spiel schafft dann kann ich sie ja gleich in die tonne stopfen und ich hol mir eine GTX280
Es muss doch eine Lösung weil die Benchmarks im Internet sind so bei 50 FPS mir Maximum Details und 4msaa aber selbst da ist es nur 1 Bild pro Sekunde oda so also im Rennen.

So ich glaube ich weis was das Problem ist weil fraps zeigt die FPS gar nit an das heißt es merkt nicht das es eine 3d-Anwendung ist vllt checkt das die GraKa auch nit und bleibt auf 2d-Tackt das würde das zumindestens erklären?? ist das möglich??


----------



## xTc (10. August 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> Ahh wenn ich bei Race Driver Grid dieses msaa einschalte dann kackt spätestens das spiel bei einem Rennen ab also im sinne von ruckeln so dass du nicht mehr fahren kannst geht da vllt der Speicher ich habe eine HD4870 weil wenn das am Speicher liegt was ich glaube geht sie gerade wieder zurück und ich warte auf die 1GB Version
> Bitte helft mir schnell damit ich sie dann auch wieder zurück schicken kann??



Selbst bei meiner HD4850 kann ich da 8xMSAA reinpacken und da ruckelt nix.

Oder meinst du 8xMASS in verbindung mit dem Ultra Mod? Vorallem wäre mal gut wenn du uns deine Auflösung nennen würdest.


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2008)

Details sind immer besser, sonst ist ein Vergleich echt schwer.


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (10. August 2008)

Ich hab alles auf Maximum und einen 22" Bildschirm und das mit den Taktraten das stimmt alles kann es also nit sein aber wenn ich das Spiel nicht auf dem höchsten spielen kann aber mit meiner 8800GTX ich das konnte wie kann das sein hab den neuesten Patch das ist doch unlogisch auch schon bei 4xmsaa direkt wenn die Autos starten und der Rauch so ungefähr 1Fps pro 2Sekunden da geht gar nichts mehr
Das spiel ist komplett original ohne Mods und sowas und ich verwende nur die Einstellungen im Spiel.


----------



## xTc (10. August 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> Ich hab alles auf Maximum und einen 22" Bildschirm und das mit den Taktraten das stimmt alles kann es also nit sein aber wenn ich das Spiel nicht auf dem höchsten spielen kann aber mit meiner 8800GTX ich das konnte wie kann das sein hab den neuesten Patch das ist doch unlogisch auch schon bei 4xmsaa direkt wenn die Autos starten und der Rauch so ungefähr 1Fps pro 2Sekunden da geht gar nichts mehr
> Das spiel ist komplett original ohne Mods und sowas und ich verwende nur die Einstellungen im Spiel.



Immernoch keine Auflösung genannt.  Egal, probier es mal mit einem neuen ATI treiber. Und schau mal welche Einstellungen der Catalyst hat. Stimmt die Performance den in anderen Spielen? Wenn ja liegt es nicht an der Karte. Sondern am Treiber/Einstellungen.


Gruß


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (10. August 2008)

ja 22" also 1680x1050 aber im Internet sehen die Benchmarks ganz anders aus als bei mir da spielen die alles auf maximum und wenn es bei dir selbst mit einer HD4850 läuft dann kann bei mir ja wohl irgendetwas nicht stimmen oda?
Und wenn ich den Catalyst 8.7 installieren will sagt er mir immer das eine INF Datei nicht gefunden wurde???
Was soll ich da machen?


----------



## MrMorse (10. August 2008)

Passt das hier? So mit Bildchen?
Na, ich mache es einfach mal:
MSI R4850...


----------



## Alex2201 (10. August 2008)

weiß Keiner wo ich Rote Kühler für denn Speicher meiner HD 4850 herbekomme und für denn Spannungswandler usw??


Währe cool wenn jemand helfen könnte


----------



## xTc (10. August 2008)

Alex2201 schrieb:


> weiß Keiner wo ich Rote Kühler für denn Speicher meiner HD 4850 herbekomme und für denn Spannungswandler usw??
> 
> 
> Währe cool wenn jemand helfen könnte



Mir sind keine roten Kühlbausteine bekannt. Notfalls nimmst du einfach schwarze. 

Cooltek VGA-RAM Cooler Black

Davon klebst du dann welche auf den Speicher und auf die Spannungswandler. Und etwas Kontrast zu "Rot" ist auch nicht schlecht. 


Gruß


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (10. August 2008)

Hat denn keiner eine Idee oder Lösung für das Problem weil da kann ja was nicht stimmen?
Und wenn ich den 8.7 installieren will kommt immer ein Fehler mit einer INF datei

@xTc bei dir geht alles auf Maximum und 8xmsaa Flüssig mit einer HD4850 dann müsste das bei mir ja locker drin sein welchen Treiber benutzt du?


----------



## McZonk (10. August 2008)

@MrMorse: was machen die Temperaturen?


----------



## Digger (10. August 2008)

@spiderschwein

als endgültigen versuch, installier deinen pc doch mal neu !?! vllt hat sich iwo nen treiberfehler eingeschlichen, egal wo.


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (10. August 2008)

Jo mach ich jetz auch aber kann das am Treiber liegen das Race Driver Grid mit dem 8.7 dann besser läuft?
Weil xTc schafft ja auch 8xmsaa mit ner 4850 und ich hab ne 70 mal schauen


----------



## Digger (10. August 2008)

kann ich nich sagen, glaub aba nich. ich hab ja auch die 70er und hab zwischen den tribern kein unterschied gemerkt


----------



## MrMorse (10. August 2008)

McZonk schrieb:


> @MrMorse: was machen die Temperaturen?



Original-Kühler:
Idle=81°C
Last=89°C
(Der Unterschied zwischen Idle und Last ist gar nicht mal gross. Aber als Grundtemp nicht zu aktzeptieren)

Thermalright HR03 GT+120er Papst:
Idle=49°C
Last=69°C

Note:
- die Karte läuft mit Standardtakt: 625/993
- Die 'Last' habe ich mit dem CCC unter "Auto Tune..." gemessen


----------



## Alex2201 (10. August 2008)

@MrMorse

Idle=49°C
Last=69°C
das ist aber hoch 
ich hab mit meiner HD4850  625/1000 
Idle=36°C
Last=53°C

Hab nen S1 rev.2 mit 2 80er Lüfter drauf

Vielleicht must dir nen andern Lüfter holen oder 2???


----------



## xTc (10. August 2008)

So, habe gerade ebend nochmal meine Grid-FPS geschaut, habe den PCGH-Benchmark gemacht.

Ich habe auf 1280x1024 Bei 16x AF und 8xMSAA bei der maximalen Anzahl der Details folgende FPS raten:

Min: 61 Avg: 73 Max 85


Gruß


----------



## MrMorse (10. August 2008)

Alex2201 schrieb:


> @MrMorse
> Hab nen S1 rev.2 mit 2 80er Lüfter drauf
> 
> Vielleicht must dir nen andern Lüfter holen oder 2???



Nee, es liegt nicht nur am Lüfter 

Das Gehäuse lässt nicht mehr Luftdurchsatz zu (ohne zum Trecker zu werden).
Ausserdem können die GPUs und RAMs ordentlich Hitze ab. Daher reichen meine Innen-Temperaturen für die Graka dicke aus.


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (10. August 2008)

Also hab jetz neu aufgelegt Treiber geht alles und so nur jetz mal als Frage kann es daran liegen das meine CPU meine GraKa bremst da ich sie im moment nur auf Standarttakt habe also 2.66Ghz???


----------



## Binn (10. August 2008)

@MrMorse: Hat die HD4870 eigene RAM-und Spannungswandlerkühler so wie die HD 4850?

Mfg


----------



## MrMorse (10. August 2008)

Binn schrieb:


> @MrMorse: Hat die HD4870 eigene RAM-und Spannungswandlerkühler so wie die HD 4850?
> 
> Mfg



Die R4850 von MSI hat original einen Kühler, der über ALLE hitzeerzeugenden Bauteile geht.
Wenn Du den original-Kühler entfernst, ist die Karte 'nackig'. Kein Kühlkörper extra.
Bei meinem Thermalright liegen RAM-Kühler bei, die einfach aufgeklebt werden.

Bei der 4870 wird es ähnlich sein.


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (11. August 2008)

@xTc hast du die ien giibyte Version bei deiner HD4850


----------



## xTc (11. August 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> @xTc hast du die ien giibyte Version bei deiner HD4850



Ob ich die 1.024MB Version habe? Nein, die ganz normale mit 512MB nichts übertaktet, auch nicht manuell.


Gruß


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (11. August 2008)

Also dann versteh ich das nicht wie kann man sich das erklären das is ja unlogisch da die Treiber auch die gleichen sind wie kann das sein??
Es muss doch ne erklärung geben warum eine HD4850 besser als eine HD4870 ist hat noch jemand hier eine HD4870 und soielt damit Race Driver Grid???


----------



## xTc (11. August 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> Also dann versteh ich das nicht wie kann man sich das erklären das is ja unlogisch da die Treiber auch die gleichen sind wie kann das sein??
> Es muss doch ne erklärung geben warum eine HD4850 besser als eine HD4870 ist hat noch jemand hier eine HD4870 und soielt damit Race Driver Grid???



Also da spielen mehrere Faktoren vielleicht noch eine Rolle. Du hast einen E6750 @ 3,2GHz? Ich spiele mit einem 3,2GHz Quad. Weiterhin hast du nur ein Board mit PCIe 1.1 ich eins mit 2.0. Allein PCIe 2.0 macht bei hoher Auflösung mir brachialer Filterung schon was aus.

Welchen Treiber hast du den drauf?


Gruß


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (11. August 2008)

Ja aber das kann ja alles sein aber slebst bei 4xmsaa ist es unspielbar und mit meiner 8800GTX ist es auch perfekt gelaufen mit 2,66 Ghz also das wäre jedenfalls sehr unrealistisch wenn nur der Quad und PCiE das ausmachen würden wenn ja dann würde ich der GraKa gerade wegs eine Retour geben und mir die GTX260 holen aber ich hoffe es gibt noch eine Lösung.
Ich habe im moment den 8.7 aber hatte auch schon den 8.6 also ich versteh das nicht


----------



## Wavebreaker (11. August 2008)

Also meine HD4870 kommt im IDLE nicht über 55°C und unter Last auch nicht. Unter Last wird es sogar weniger ~52°C. 

Ich habe zwei Profile angelegt. Eins für den 2D- das andere für den 3D-Betrieb. Im 2D-Modus dreht der Lüfter mit 27% (Standart 22%) und ist nur schwer zu hören. Im 3D-Betrieb dreht der Lüfter mit 45% und ist gut hörbar (was mir im Endeffekt egal sein darf, da ich mit Headset zocke).

Zu der Leistung ... einfach nur


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (11. August 2008)

Bei PCGH gibt es einen Benchmark mit einer HD3870 die bei 4xmsaa einen Durschnitt von 31 FPS hat mit einem E6850 also wäre das sehr unlogisch wenn es an einem Dualcore liegen würde


----------



## xTc (11. August 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> Ja aber das kann ja alles sein aber slebst bei 4xmsaa ist es unspielbar und mit meiner 8800GTX ist es auch perfekt gelaufen mit 2,66 Ghz also das wäre jedenfalls sehr unrealistisch wenn nur der Quad und PCiE das ausmachen würden wenn ja dann würde ich der GraKa gerade wegs eine Retour geben und mir die GTX260 holen aber ich hoffe es gibt noch eine Lösung.
> Ich habe im moment den 8.7 aber hatte auch schon den 8.6 also ich versteh das nicht



Ist das bei anderen Games den auch so das die HD4870 langsamer ist? Oder ist Grid ein Einzelfall?


Gruß


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (11. August 2008)

Ja also CoD 4 läuft relativ ordentlich und Test Drive Unlimited auch icvh versuch morgen noch Company of Heroes und dann scheint es nur ein Grid zu liegen aber warum dafür muss es doch eine erklärung geben weil unsere Treiber sind gleich und unsere GraKas sind ähnlich nur das meine um einiges besser und nicht schlechter sein müsste hat hier den keiner eine HD4870 und spielt Race Driver Grid?


----------



## Dr.House (11. August 2008)

Die 4870 rockt bei Grid !

ca.80-100 FPS mit nem Q 6600 @ 3,6 GHz 
Und alles auf Ultra High ,auch die Filter .


----------



## Binn (11. August 2008)

Es kann ja auch normal nicht sein das die Karte bei allen anderen in Grid einwandfrei läuft nur bei dir nicht. Da liegt bestimmt so ein total dummer Fehler vor der eigentlich einfach zu beheben ist, den man nur einfach nicht checkt.

Ich hoffe ich hab mit der GTX 260 keinen Fehlkauf gemacht. Eigentlich hätte ich schon lieber eine HD 4870 aber Treiber und Hitze haben es verhindert.

Mfg Binn


----------



## Binn (11. August 2008)

Und noch was zur HD 4870 X2. Wie ich auf Computerbase gelesen habe ist bald NDA(der Geheimhaltungsvertrag) abgelaufen und es werden Tests der finalen Version online gestellt.

Die trifft vermutlich auch auf PCGH zu. Da die ja auch schon ein Sapphire Modell haben.

Mfg Binn


----------



## xTc (12. August 2008)

Binn schrieb:


> Und noch was zur HD 4870 X2. Wie ich auf Computerbase gelesen habe ist bald NDA(der Geheimhaltungsvertrag) abgelaufen und es werden Tests der finalen Version online gestellt.
> 
> Die trifft vermutlich auch auf PCGH zu. Da die ja auch schon ein Sapphire Modell haben.
> 
> Mfg Binn



Wenn ich mich nicht täusche und das gestern richtig gelesen habe, fällt das NDA heute und die Karte ist offiziell.


Gruß


----------



## riedochs (12. August 2008)

Mal sehen wie die Benchmarks dazu aussehen. Selbst werde ich mir die Karte nicht kaufen.


----------



## Robär (12. August 2008)

Tests sind online:

ComputerBase - ATi Radeon HD 4870 X2

PCGH - Test/Benchmark: PCGH-Test: Radeon HD 4870 X2


----------



## xTc (12. August 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Tests sind online:
> 
> ComputerBase - ATi Radeon HD 4870 X2
> 
> PCGH - Test/Benchmark: PCGH-Test: Radeon HD 4870 X2



Gelesen und verdaut. Ich muss sagen, ich bin extrem unschlüssig was ich nun kaufen soll.... Das wird noch ne heiße Kiste.  Die X2 ist bei der Leistungsaufnahme echt übel, trotzdem reizt mich die Karte sehr. Bleibt zu hoffen das der Treiber noch verbessert wird. Und die Crossfire-Unterstützung.


Gruß


----------



## Digger (12. August 2008)

ja schon recht eigenartig die tests - find ich -.
bei pcgh is die x2 zu (ka) 75% hinter der 280. bei CB fast immer davor, und soll die 280 sogar um 50% schlagen manchmal


----------



## Robär (12. August 2008)

Vorallem ist sie bei dem P/L Verhältnis deutlich besser als die GTX 280


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (12. August 2008)

Gut wenn es keine Lösung dazu gibt werde ich sie wohl zurückschicken müssen weil das kann aj nit sein und am Quad kann es ja nit liegen?
Also ich warte jetz noch diese Woche und dann wird sie zurück geschickt und es wird eine GTX260 aber nur im aller schlimmsten Fall es muss doch eine Lösung geben?


----------



## Binn (12. August 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Vorallem ist sie bei dem P/L Verhältnis deutlich besser als die GTX 280



Ich sag mal so, bei beiden is das P/L Niveau nicht gerade prima.
Beide haben ihre Schwächen.
Die HD 4870 X2 sowie GTX 280 lohnen sich eigentlich nur für leute die 24 " oder noch größer haben. Darunter kann kam eigentlich auch alles mit HD 4870 und GTX 260 spielen. Außer Crysis halt aber das wird sich hoffentlich mit Warhead ändern. 

Trotz alldem find ich ich es gut das die X2 nun auch im Idle viel weniger Strom verbraucht. Hoffentlich funktioniert das auch bei der HD 4870(Ich hab mir zwar ne GTX 260 bestellt, hab die HD 4870 aber lieber)

Die Lautstärke der HD 4870 X2 im Idle Modus geht ja gar nicht. 1,4 Sone so was kann ich im Idle Modus gar nicht gebrauchen. Die Laustärke im 3D ist eigentlich schnurz, die GTX 280 is ja auch so laut.

Mfg Binn


----------



## Robär (12. August 2008)

Ich glaube du beziehst dich hier auf den PCGH Test, schau dir mal den Computerbase Test an und da findest du auch eine P/L Vergleichs-Seite.


----------



## xTc (12. August 2008)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal die Tests durchgelesen und muss sagen, die Leistungsaufnahme suxx derbe... Da mus sich noch was ändern... Vorallem im Idle, und Last nehme ich das hin. Ich surf im Netz und die Karte zieht sich so viel weg, das geht mal garnicht.

Also entweder bessert ATI da nochmals nach oder sie sollen bitte einen Chipsatz für S775 herausbringen mit dem es möglich ist Hybrid-CF zu fahren. Sonst seh ich echt schwarz.

Ich seh es schon kommen das ich ein Board mit Geforce 9300 kaufe und mir eine GTX260/280 kaufe. So schaltet sich die Grafikkarte ganz ab unter 2D.

Und das mit den Treibern ist auch noch so ne Sache... Wo CF nicht richtig unterstützt wird, bringt mir eine solche Karte nichts.


Gruß


----------



## Robär (12. August 2008)

Das ist ja das eigentlich Problem von SLI und Crossfire, die Dinger sind einfach treiberabhängig. Stimme dir zu, ich finde es auch echt sehr schade, das es kein Hybrid-CF für S775 gibt.


----------



## Binn (12. August 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt mal die Tests durchgelesen und muss sagen, die Leistungsaufnahme suxx derbe... Da mus sich noch was ändern... Vorallem im Idle, und Last nehme ich das hin. Ich surf im Netz und die Karte zieht sich so viel weg, das geht mal garnicht.



Idle geht doch 10 Watt mehr als die HD 4870 im Idle geht doch. Viel weiniger kannste von ner aktuellen Dual nicht erwarten.



> Also entweder bessert ATI da nochmals nach oder sie sollen bitte einen Chipsatz für S775 herausbringen mit dem es möglich ist Hybrid-CF zu fahren. Sonst seh ich echt schwarz.



Dann würdest du trotzdem schwarz sehen  Nämlich ne schwarze Karte Ne im ernst S775 wird bestimmt nicht mehr geben. Bald kommt ja Nehalem, dann bin ich gespannt was da so neues in Sachen Stromsparen auf uns wartet.



> Ich seh es schon kommen das ich ein Board mit Geforce 9300 kaufe und mir eine GTX260/280 kaufe. So schaltet sich die Grafikkarte ganz ab unter 2D.



Wage es dich das gute P45 Board zu verkaufen 

Und das mit den Treibern ist auch noch so ne Sache... Wo CF nicht richtig unterstützt wird, bringt mir eine solche Karte nichts.

Genau meine Meinung. Solange die HD4870 X2 keine konstante Leistung bringt würd ich sie mir nicht hohlen.


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (12. August 2008)

Nur mal so als Frage z.B. bei CoD 4 hat PCGH ja cuh in 8xaa getestet das telt man doch dann im Catalyst ein und bringt das überhaupt was?
Weil ich hab das im Catalyst eingeschaltet also 8xaa und dann in dem Level der Sumpf einen Benchmark laufen lassen also Fraps und Durschnitt war 74 FPS min Fps 34 und Max 235 ist das OK von den werten?


----------



## mFuSE (12. August 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Das ist ja das eigentlich Problem von SLI und Crossfire, die Dinger sind einfach treiberabhängig. Stimme dir zu, ich finde es auch echt sehr schade, das es kein Hybrid-CF für S775 gibt.



Wie kommts eigentlich das bisher keiner sich da rangewagt hat? 
Intel Onboard Grafik für 2D und Vista 3D Effekte und zum Spielen ne 3D Karte...

Da müssten mal par Reviewseiten etwas Druck für machen :p


----------



## riedochs (12. August 2008)

So sehr mich die Karte auch in den Fingern juckt, ich werde sie nicht kaufen. Fuer meine Ansprueche zu gross


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (12. August 2008)

Aber an dem VRam kann es ja nicht liegen aber am Quad wäre auch unlogisch sollte ich vllt die GraKa zurück schicken?
Weil ich habe Windows komplett neu aufgelegt und nur Grid und die Treiber installiert und noch immer das selbe das ist ja unlogisch?


----------



## xTc (12. August 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> So sehr mich die Karte auch in den Fingern juckt, ich werde sie nicht kaufen. Fuer meine Ansprueche zu gross



Mh, mich juckt es auch sehr. Ich werde die Sache nochmal gut überdenken. Ich würde mir schon gern so eine Karte kaufen, nur warte ich erstmal auf einen Preisfall.

Ich muss zugeben das die Leistung richtig gut ist, wenn sie den umgesetzt werden kann. Und genau an diesem Punkt tendiere ich zur GTX280. Gut, die GTX ist jetzt auch nicht das Wunderwerk der Technik, aber sie ist eine Single-GPU-Karte und bietet konstat perfekte Leistung.

Ich hoffe einfach nur, das da sich in Sachen Stromverbauch und Treiber, speziell CF noch was tut. Es wäre schade wenn die Karte mangels Unterstützung nicht das zeigen kann, was sie eigentlich kann. Vielleicht purzeln dann durch die gute Leistung der ATI-Karten auch die Preise.


Gruß


----------



## Binn (12. August 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Vielleicht purzeln dann durch die gute Leistung der ATI-Karten auch die Preise.



Bei der GTX 280 bestimmt. Aber nVidia kann ja durch die hohen Produktionskosten nicht viel weiter runter. 

Wenn man plant sich später eine X2 zuzulegen, muss man auch bedenken das bald auch der GT200b raus kommt. Dieser kann durch weniger Produktionskosten billiger verkauft werden. (aber wie man NV kennt wird das nicht passieren)
Aber vllt bringt der GT200b auch wieder mehr Leistung wodurch es für die X2 schwer werden könnte.

Naja jetzt hab ich viel spekuliert, aber warten wir's ab 

Mfg


----------



## riedochs (12. August 2008)

Ich denke die Preise werden schnell fallen


----------



## KoRsE (13. August 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> @ xTc
> 
> Danke jetzt klappt es mit dem CCC. Lag wohl an Vista und Ordneroptionen.
> 
> ...



Wär echt Klasse, wenn das bei mir auch gehen würde...  Habe den Catalyst 8.7, Win Vista x64 und ne HD 4870... Profile und XML-Dateien alles eingestellt... Aber wenn ich die Profile aktivieren will passiert überhaupt nichts. Der Lüfter der HD4870 bleibt genauso laut, wie er war.

Kann mir jemand helfen??

MfG


----------



## xTc (13. August 2008)

Genkidama schrieb:


> Wär echt Klasse, wenn das bei mir auch gehen würde...  Habe den Catalyst 8.7, Win Vista x64 und ne HD 4870... Profile und XML-Dateien alles eingestellt... Aber wenn ich die Profile aktivieren will passiert überhaupt nichts. Der Lüfter der HD4870 bleibt genauso laut, wie er war.
> 
> Kann mir jemand helfen??
> 
> MfG



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, seit ich den 8.7 auch nutze geht das bei mir auch nicht mehr. Vllt hat ATI was dagegen unternommen?!?!

Leider vermisse im im Catalyst-Treiber einen Regler womit man den Lüfter steuern kann.

Gruß


----------



## Dr.House (13. August 2008)

ich hatte die Profile bei 8.6 eingerichtet und jetzt funzen die auch unter 8.7 auch,ohne dass ich die neu machen muss. Vista 32


----------



## Smoeller (13. August 2008)

hi wollte nur mal schnell postn dass es jetz auch ne 4850 golden sample gibt... Gainward launches HD 4850 "Golden Sample" :: TweakTown 

is auch schon in manchen Onlineshops gelistet wär geil wenn auch ne 4870 mit 1GB rauskommen würde

mfg


----------



## KoRsE (13. August 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, seit ich den 8.7 auch nutze geht das bei mir auch nicht mehr. Vllt hat ATI was dagegen unternommen?!?!
> 
> Leider vermisse im im Catalyst-Treiber einen Regler womit man den Lüfter steuern kann.
> 
> Gruß



Hab den Fehler, kurz bevor ich zur Arbeit musste, noch gefunden. hatte vergessen ATI-Overdrive im CCC zu aktivieren...  Danach hats einwandfrei funktioniert. Heute Nachmittag/Abend versuch ich mal ein BIOS-Mod, damit das dann auch automatisch funktioniert...
Und dann wird mal angezoggt und getestet und mein E8400 auf touren gebracht...


----------



## Arrow1982 (13. August 2008)

Wenn die bei AMD es gebacken kriegen würden die 4870 im 2D soweit runtertakten zu lassen wie die 4850, dann müsste man ned so viel herummurksen und alles wäre angenehmer!


----------



## xTc (13. August 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> ich hatte die Profile bei 8.6 eingerichtet und jetzt funzen die auch unter 8.7 auch,ohne dass ich die neu machen muss. Vista 32



Mh, Treiber runter und neu drauf. Profile neu erstellt und "zack" es geht wieder.  Wasn shice. 


Gruß


----------



## riedochs (13. August 2008)

Wasn Rotz, mal sehen ob es AMD/ATI irgendwann noch gebacken bekommen. Nvidia ist da aber auch nicht wirklich besser


----------



## xxcenturioxx (14. August 2008)

Arrow1982 schrieb:


> Wenn die bei AMD es gebacken kriegen würden die 4870 im 2D soweit runtertakten zu lassen wie die 4850, dann müsste man ned so viel herummurksen und alles wäre angenehmer!



Machs doch selber..
Mein läuft im Idle mit 150/200 MHZ und ist grade 50° warm..
Und zieht 50 Watt weniger aus der Steckdose..


----------



## Arrow1982 (15. August 2008)

Es geht ja auch nicht darum, daß ich es selber mache, sondern daß es AMD machen sollte. Weil das machen ein paar wenige User und die allermeisten verbraten Strom sinnlos. Wird schon gneug Strom verbraucht auf der Welt, da muss AMD ned noch nachhelfen!


----------



## xxcenturioxx (15. August 2008)

ich versteh dich schon..
es ist echt unglaublich wo das problem liegt..
Wenn man mit stinknormalen Tools den Verbrauch senken kann, wieso kommt der verdammte hersteller der karte da nicht drauf..?
Absicht? Dummheit?
Es kann ja nur eines von beidem sein!! Mal ehrlich.


----------



## y33H@ (15. August 2008)

Schwankungen und die Garantie das es überall läuft. Mit 400 MHz VRAM-Takt etwa kannst du keinen 30-Zöller mehr ansteuern 

cYa


----------



## xxcenturioxx (15. August 2008)

Wieso nicht?
Mein 24"er macht ja auch locker die 200 MHz mit..


----------



## y33H@ (15. August 2008)

Dein 24er ja, n 30er nicht. Frag mich nicht warum genau das so ist, es ist aber so.

cYa


----------



## xxcenturioxx (15. August 2008)

ich wollte grade fragen..^^
Wenn mein 24" mit 200 MHz problemlos eht warum dann kein 30er mit 400 MHz? ^^


----------



## y33H@ (15. August 2008)

200 MHz laut AMD GPU Clock Tool sind reale 400 MHz  Das Tool rechnet mit der internen MHz-Ausgabe.

cYa


----------



## Smoeller (22. August 2008)

Gainward HD4870 Golden Sample
...nice... 

VR-Zone News

mfg


----------



## boss3D (22. August 2008)

Ich bin immer noch beim Herausfinden der optimalen Taktraten und stehe momentan bei 830/1035. Jetzt habe ich mal mit Furmark den Stabilitätstest laufen lassen _(1680 x 1050, 8x AA)_ und habe dazu eine Frage:

Ist es normal, dass der Furmark ganz leicht ruckelt, obwohl flüssige FPS-Raten angeziegt werden _(Min: 27, Avg. 32, Max 47)_?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xxcenturioxx (22. August 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch beim Herausfinden der optimalen Taktraten und stehe momentan bei 830/1035. Jetzt habe ich mal mit Furmark den Stabilitätstest laufen lassen _(1680 x 1050, 8x AA)_ und habe dazu eine Frage:
> 
> Ist es normal, dass der Furmark ganz leicht ruckelt, obwohl flüssige FPS-Raten angeziegt werden _(Min: 27, Avg. 32, Max 47)_?
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ich bin wieder auf 800 runter, weil sich 820 doch net als stabil erwiesen haben..^^
Aber das mit dem Ruckeln hab ich auch..
Das meine ich ja!
Ich hab dieses Rucken ja eben auch bei hohem RAM Takt im Vantage. In Games zum Glück nicht bei 1025..
Vor meinem Übertakte hatte ich das allerdings nicht.


----------



## boss3D (22. August 2008)

xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Ich bin wieder auf 800 runter, weil sich 820 doch



Also meinen Taktraten scheinen jetzt endlich zu 100 % stabil zu sein. 
Vielleicht geht ja mit einem neuen Kühler noch was an der GPU ...



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Aber das mit dem Ruckeln hab ich auch..
> Das meine ich ja!
> Ich hab dieses Rucken ja eben auch bei hohem RAM Takt im Vantage. In Games zum Glück nicht bei 1025..



Also ich habe dieses leichte Ruckeln nur im FurMark und sonst in absolut keinem Benchmark. In Games schon garnicht.



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Vor meinem Übertakte hatte ich das allerdings nicht.



Seltsam. Ich werde dann mal ohne OC testen und dir berichten ...

_PS: Schön, dass wir endlich im richtigen Thread diskutieren._ 

Also, wie ich hier schon schrieb, sind ein Kumpel und ich auf der Suche nach einem guten Kühlsystem für unsere HD4870er. Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Kombination:
Thermalright HR-03 GT + Scythe Ultra Kaze DFS123812L-2000? Den Lüfter hätte ich nämlich hier herumliegen, dann bräuchte ich nur noch den Kühler. Würde diese Kombination eine hervorragende Kühlleistung bei angenehmer Lautstärke bringen?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xxcenturioxx (22. August 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Also meinen Taktraten scheinen jetzt endlich zu 100 % stabil zu sein.
> Vielleicht geht ja mit einem neuen Kühler noch was an der GPU ...



Ich vermute einfach mal dass dein Kühler auch deutlich schneller läuft als meiner. 
Aber im RAM Takt biste ja auch wieder runter.



boss3D schrieb:


> Also ich habe dieses leichte Ruckeln nur im FurMark und sonst in absolut keinem Benchmark. In Games schon garnicht.



Ich hab dieses Ruckeln im Vantage wenn ich den RAM Takt auf über 1050 hebe.. Mich stört das. Darum wieder auf 1025, kleinen Sicherheitsabstand. 
hab mir aber auch wieder eben den 8.54 installiert. Is einfach flotter und er tuts ja auch.  Ich kann nicht damit leben, nen Treiber drauf zu haben, der mir nen paar Hundert Punkte im Vantage frisst..^^


----------



## boss3D (22. August 2008)

xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Ich vermute einfach mal dass dein Kühler auch deutlich schneller läuft als meiner.



FanSpeed 40 % ...



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Aber im RAM Takt biste ja auch wieder runter.



Ja, 1100 MHz liefen zwar stabil, aber die Balken in Most Wanted konnte ich schon nicht mehr sehen.  



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht damit leben, nen Treiber drauf zu haben, der mir nen paar Hundert Punkte im Vantage frisst..^^



Ist dir denn der Vantage so heilig? Ein gutes Ergebnis reicht mir, da ich ja nicht jeden Tag 100 Mal benche. In erster Linie muss der Treiber eine optimale Spieleperformance garantiere ...  

*Kann mir bitte jemand diese Frage(n) beantworten:*


boss3D schrieb:


> Also, wie ich hier schon schrieb, sind ein Kumpel und ich auf der Suche nach einem guten Kühlsystem für unsere HD4870er. Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Kombination:
> Thermalright HR-03 GT + Scythe Ultra Kaze DFS123812L-2000? Den Lüfter hätte ich nämlich hier herumliegen, dann bräuchte ich nur noch den Kühler. Würde diese Kombination eine hervorragende Kühlleistung bei angenehmer Lautstärke bringen?



MfG, boss3D


----------



## y33H@ (22. August 2008)

AMD hat offenbar ne Leistungsdrossel in die 8.8er hinsichtlich des FurMarks eingebaut. OC würde ich damit aber sowieso nicht testen, der springt erst spät auf Fehler an. Nimm den "Island"-Bench von Crysis.

cYa


----------



## boss3D (22. August 2008)

So, habe jetzt mal mit Standardtaktraten getestst: Der FurMark ruckelt auch damit.

Aber bei mir zum Glück *NUR* der FurMark ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Player007 (22. August 2008)

Beim GPU Caps Viewer ruckelt es auch nicht, ist halt nicht so bekannt, wie der FurMark 

Gruß


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (22. August 2008)

also ich hatte bei meiner 810/1100 und danch war Company of Heroes Opposing Fronts um eineiges langsamer der durschnitt fiel 4 FPS runter die minimum Fps um 7 und die höchsten um 5 warum das is irgendwie sau unlogisch? Kann mir das einer erklären.


----------



## kmf (22. August 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> AMD hat offenbar ne Leistungsdrossel in die 8.8er hinsichtlich des FurMarks eingebaut. OC würde ich damit aber sowieso nicht testen, der springt erst spät auf Fehler an. Nimm den "Island"-Bench von Crysis.
> 
> cYa


Die haben bestimmt eine ganze Menge abgerauchte Karten zurückbekommen, wenn sie jetzt eine Drossel in den Treiber verpflanzt haben. Doch durch Exe-Renaming dürfte das ganz leicht auszuhebeln sein. 

Oje, das gibt wieder miese Quartalszahlen.


----------



## xxcenturioxx (22. August 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> AMD hat offenbar ne Leistungsdrossel in die 8.8er hinsichtlich des FurMarks eingebaut. OC würde ich damit aber sowieso nicht testen, der springt erst spät auf Fehler an. Nimm den "Island"-Bench von Crysis.
> 
> cYa



Ich lasse weiterhin den 8.54 drauf..
Der is auch ne Ecke nochmal flotter..


----------



## boss3D (22. August 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> also ich hatte bei meiner 810/1100 und danch war Company of Heroes Opposing Fronts um eineiges langsamer der durschnitt fiel 4 FPS runter die minimum Fps um 7 und die höchsten um 5 warum das is irgendwie sau unlogisch? Kann mir das einer erklären.



Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass der VRAM mit 1100 MHz nicht stabil lief, auch, wenn du vielleicht kaum Bildfehler hattest ...



kmf schrieb:


> Die haben bestimmt eine ganze Menge abgerauchte Karten zurückbekommen, wenn sie jetzt eine Drossel in den Treiber verpflanzt haben. Doch durch Exe-Renaming dürfte das ganz leicht auszuhebeln sein.



Das mit der "Drossel" ist nur eine Vermutung von "y33H@"! Dafür gibt es keine, mir bekannten, Beweise.



kmf schrieb:


> Oje, das gibt wieder miese Quartalszahlen.



Ne, wieso? Momentan kämpft doch nVidia mit den Quartalszahlen, da sich die bei der Preisbildung des GT200 grob verschätzt haben ... 



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Ich lasse weiterhin den 8.54 drauf..
> Der is auch ne Ecke nochmal flotter..



Welchem Catalyst entspricht der eigentlich? Ist das so eine Art Beta des Catalyst 8.9?

Was mich bei der HD4870 am meisten wundert:
Sogut, wie keine, der HD4870er von den PCGHX-Forumsusern schafft stabil 1100 MHz VRAM-Takt, nur Computerbase will mit Referenzkühler spielend leicht diesen Takt erreicht haben?! Die meinen, dass mit dem GDDR5 sogar noch mehr möglich wäre, wenn das CCC es zulassen würde ...   

MfG, boss3D


----------



## y33H@ (22. August 2008)

*@ boss3D*

Die "Drossel" ist im 8.8er Beta wie WHQL drin. Ob Bug oder "Feature" - stay tuned.

cYa


----------



## xxcenturioxx (22. August 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Das mit der "Drossel" ist nur eine Vermutung von "y33H@"! Dafür gibt es keine, mir bekannten, Beweise.



Hach ja.. 
Wie so vieles was man Tag für Tag im Forum liest.. 



boss3D schrieb:


> Welchem Catalyst entspricht der eigentlich? Ist das so eine Art Beta des Catalyst 8.9?



Ich vermute es fast.
Denn dafür spricht ja die eindeutige Namenserweiterung 8.*54*.

Was mich bei der HD4870 am meisten wundert:
Sogut, wie keine, der HD4870er von den PCGHX-Forumsusern schafft stabil 1100 MHz VRAM-Takt, nur Computerbase will mit Referenzkühler spielend leicht diesen Takt erreicht haben?! Die meinen, dass mit dem GDDR5 sogar noch mehr möglich wäre, wenn das CCC es zulassen würde ...   
[/QUOTE]


Wundert mich net.
hab auch bei Computerbase gelesen, dass die wenigsten die 2.200 MHz schafften. Glaube ne Powercolor war das.. Die anderen machten bei 2100 MHz Schluss.
Was sich mit meinen 1050 in etwa deckt..
Ab da fängts an nicht mehr ganz flockig zu laufen..


----------



## xxcenturioxx (22. August 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> *@ boss3D*
> 
> Die "Drossel" ist im 8.8er Beta wie WHQL drin. Ob Bug oder "Feature" - stay tuned.



Und WO steht das? 
Irgendwas offizielles?


----------



## boss3D (22. August 2008)

xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Und WO steht das?



Würde mich auch interessieren.



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Die anderen machten bei 2100 MHz Schluss.
> Was sich mit meinen 1050 in etwa deckt..
> Ab da fängts an nicht mehr ganz flockig zu laufen..



Also bei meiner Sapphire macht der Speicher bei ca. 1030 aufwärts Bildfehler, aber jetzt kommt ja ersteinmal der neue Kühler ...  
Von welchem Boardpartner ist eigentl. deine HD4870?



y33H@ schrieb:


> Die "Drossel" ist im 8.8er Beta wie WHQL drin. Ob Bug oder "Feature" - stay tuned.



Und was genau haben die da gedrosselt? Die Peformance in Benchmarks?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## y33H@ (22. August 2008)

So genau weiß ich das nicht. Laut GPU-Z sind die Clocks auf volle Pulle, der Chip rechnet aber deutlich lahmer, bleibt kühler und die Karte zieht weniger Strom. Und - besonders wichtig - die SpaWas müssen deutlich weniger ackern (daran scheitert es meist). Da keine Absicht drin zu sehen ...

cYa


----------



## xxcenturioxx (22. August 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Von welchem Boardpartner ist eigentl. deine HD4870?



Club3D


----------



## phanta007 (22. August 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> Gut wenn es keine Lösung dazu gibt werde ich sie wohl zurückschicken müssen weil das kann aj nit sein und am Quad kann es ja nit liegen?
> Also ich warte jetz noch diese Woche und dann wird sie zurück geschickt und es wird eine GTX260 aber nur im aller schlimmsten Fall es muss doch eine Lösung geben?



hi, ich hab genau dasselbe problem, pci 1.1 : 2,6 ghz dual core und nu schlechtere ergebnisse als mit meiner alten 8800gts 640mb.
bei grid auch dasselbe. es liegt ganz einfach an der cpu. bei mir nutzt grid immer zu 80-90% die cpu und wenns ruckelt geht die cpu bis auf 100%. die cpu is einfach zu schlapp.


----------



## boss3D (22. August 2008)

Das letzte, was ich heute vor dem Schlafengehen noch mache, ist, dass ich den Catalyst Hotfix installiere ...  

Gebencht wird morgen wieder.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xxcenturioxx (22. August 2008)

Schon wiedfer ein Hotfix..^^
Da bleib ich direkt bei meinem guten 8.54.. ^^


----------



## boss3D (22. August 2008)

xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Schon wiedfer ein Hotfix..^^


Naja, besser ein paar Hotfixes, als man schweigt sich über die Bugs aus.



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Da bleib ich direkt bei meinem guten 8.54.. ^^


Ich bin ja wirklich schon gespannt, ob ich mit dem finalen Catalyst 8.9 endlich mal im Vantage so viele Punkte habe, wie du ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (23. August 2008)

@phanta007
Es liegt zu hundert Prozent nicht am Quad weil bei meiner 8800GTX war es genau der gleiche PC und da lief alles flüssig das it völliger schwachsinn.
Und ich glaub auch niocht das der megaunterschied von PCIe 2.0 kommt? oder doch?

Frag an alle kann der leistungsschub daran liegen das wir pcie 1.1 haben oder macht daas nur 5 fps oda so aus?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. August 2008)

xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Hach ja..
> Was mich bei der HD4870 am meisten wundert:
> Sogut, wie keine, der HD4870er von den PCGHX-Forumsusern schafft stabil 1100 MHz VRAM-Takt, nur Computerbase will mit Referenzkühler spielend leicht diesen Takt erreicht haben?! Die meinen, dass mit dem GDDR5 sogar noch mehr möglich wäre, wenn das CCC es zulassen würde ...
> 
> ...


 

Meine macht problemlos die 1100 MHz VRam takt mit, die steigt erst bei 1150MHz aus.
Wobei ich nicht weiß ob es an dem amd tool liegt, weil die max taktraten im treiber 790/1100 laufen tadellos, aber wenn ich das amd tool verwende bekomme ich nur bluescreens....

ImageShack - Hosting :: vantageochu7.jpg



@Grid ruckler
das gleiche prob hab ich auch, aber wenn ich die GraKa auf 790/1100 stelle nehmen die ruckler auch merkbar ab....
den sinn versteh ich auch nicht, weil das spiel eigentlich mit 100 FPS läuft, das sollte ja wohl mehr als flüssig sein....


----------



## boss3D (23. August 2008)

@ D!str(+)yer

1.) Du solltest unbedingt darauf achten, was du wie zitierst! Um es kurz zu sagen: Dein Zitat-Durcheinander ist ein Schmarren. Das "blaue" Zitat ist von mir und nicht von "xxxcenturioxx", aber das, was darunter steht, wäre von ihm. Allerdings hast du ihn nicht wirklich zitiert ...  

2.) Installiere mal die aktuellste Version des CCC, dann kannst du noch weiter OCn und benötigst das AMD GPU Clock Tool nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. August 2008)

hab den 8.8 drauf aber im catalyst kann ich trodem nur bis 790/1100 stellen, bekomme ich irgendwo das CCC einzeln?

sorry für meine wirre zitats führung, aber bin gerad live auf ner LAN und entsprechend net gerad ausgeschlafen ....


----------



## boss3D (23. August 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> hab den 8.8 drauf aber im catalyst kann ich trodem nur bis 790/1100 stellen, bekomme ich irgendwo das CCC einzeln?



Ich vermute mal, dass du dir nur den Display-Driver runtergeladen hast. Wenn du auch die aktuellste Version des CCC willst, musst du die Suite runterladen ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. August 2008)

nein, hab das komplette packet installiert.
Hab jetzt einmal das von der pcgh seite und einmal das von der amd seite probiert, beides ohne erfolg, im ccc gehts nur bis 790/1100


----------



## xxcenturioxx (23. August 2008)

Is bei mir aber auch net anders?
Wundert mich dass beim Boss das weiter zu takten ist..
Kann eigentlich nur am Bios liegen..
Hast du geflasht Boss?


----------



## boss3D (23. August 2008)

xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Hast du geflasht Boss?



Nicht die Bohne ...

Ist alle Original.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. August 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Nicht die Bohne ...
> 
> Ist alle Original.
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 

o.O vllt ist das nur in der 64bit variante geändert worden...

möglich!?


----------



## xxcenturioxx (23. August 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> o.O vllt ist das nur in der 64bit variante geändert worden...
> 
> möglich!?



Ich hab ja auch 64 Bit Vista..
bei mir aber auch nur 790 MHz..


----------



## boss3D (23. August 2008)

xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch 64 Bit Vista..
> bei mir aber auch nur 790 MHz..



Nun, ich kann euch da leider nicht weiterhelfen. Seit ich meine HD4870 habe, stand da schon immer 850/1200 zur Auswahl _(und ich habe sie seit dem Catalyst 8.7)_ ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xxcenturioxx (23. August 2008)

Naja, aber dann kann es trotzdem nur an deinem Bios liegen..!
Denn als ich mal bischen mit dem Bios Editor gespielt hab und geflasht hab, gab es da ne Option wo festgelegt wird, wieviel die Karte zulässt an Übertaktung im CCC..
Das is im Bios einstellbar.. 

Woher  hast du deine Karte?? ^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. August 2008)

ich hab eine der ersten.
hab die an dem donnerstag wo die raus gekommen ist, also ein tag nach release bekommen....

veilleicht bei den "neueren" karten anders?

das wär mal ne frage die die redakteure die mich interresiert.... *zwinker*


----------



## xxcenturioxx (23. August 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> ich hab eine der ersten.
> hab die an dem donnerstag wo die raus gekommen ist, also ein tag nach release bekommen....
> 
> veilleicht bei den "neueren" karten anders?
> ...



hab meine auch seit Release.. 
Vielleicht wirklich bei neueren Karten, aber glaube ich irgendwie nicht..


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. August 2008)

hmm, hab gerad hier nen kollegen auf der LAN gefragt, der hat auch eine 4870 seid dienstag und kann auch 850/1200 einstellen


----------



## boss3D (23. August 2008)

xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Woher  hast du deine Karte?? ^^



Alternate ...



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> hmm, hab gerad hier nen kollegen auf der LAN gefragt, der hat auch eine 4870 seid dienstag und kann auch 850/1200 einstellen



Der Kumpel von mir, der ebenfalls einen neuen Lüfter für seine HD4870 sucht, kann auch 850/1200 im CCC einstellen.



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Vielleicht wirklich bei neueren Karten, aber glaube ich irgendwie nicht..



Ich glaube das auch nicht. Habt ihr eigentlich den Hotfix für den Catalyst 8.8 installiert? > ich habe den etwas weiter vorne verlinkt ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. August 2008)

nein hab den net installt, bekomme bei dem link immer die meldung "Unauthorized download " ....

wenn du mir den per mail schicken könntest wär echt net !
mail adresse kommt per PN


----------



## xxcenturioxx (23. August 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich glaube das auch nicht. Habt ihr eigentlich den Hotfix für den Catalyst 8.8 installiert? > ich habe den etwas weiter vorne verlinkt ...



Wozu ist der eigentlich?


----------



## boss3D (23. August 2008)

xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Wozu ist der eigentlich?



Keine Ahnung. AMD hüllt sich in schweigen. Alles, was bekannt ist, ist, dass er angeblich die Performance und Stabilität steigert ...



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> nein hab den net installt, bekomme bei dem link immer die meldung "Unauthorized download " ....


Da das mit dem Hochladen im Anhang scheinbar nichts wird _(Datei ist vermutlich zu groß für Hotmail)_, habe ich dir hier ein paar verschiedene Links herausgesucht. Probiere einfach alle durch, bis einer geht:

Link 1
Link 2

^^ Mehr sinnvolle Seiten konnte ich leider nicht finden.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## phanta007 (23. August 2008)

@ spiderschwein

du siehst doch selber das cod4 kaum cpu nutzt aber grid sehr cpu lastig ist und dann wohl noch pci e 1.1 is wohl auch kacke


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (23. August 2008)

ja aber warum ging es dann mit einer 8800GTX mit gleichem System da is die Cpu auch genau so ausgelastet also volkommener schwachsinn mit der CPU es ist eindeutig die GraKa oder PciE 1.1 was bremst obwohl letzteres auch sehr unlogisch wäre zumindestens in so großem maße das ich im menü 5 FPS hab und andere mit einer HD4850 alles aufs höchste spielen können das kann es ja auch nit sein.


----------



## xxcenturioxx (23. August 2008)

phanta007 schrieb:


> und dann wohl noch pci e 1.1 is wohl auch kacke



Ich hab auch noch PCI-E 1.1 und ne 4870, da bremst nix..


----------



## xTc (23. August 2008)

*@ SpIdErScHwEiN:*

Wie gesagt - die CPU. Dein Dual gegen meinen Quad auf 3,2GHz in Grid, da hat der 4Kerner mehr Power und auch noch mehr Cache. In CoD schaut die Sache dann vllt wieder anders aus. 


Gruß


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (23. August 2008)

@xTc ja klar aber wie schongesagt ich hatte bei miener 8800GTX das gleiche Sys wie jetzt und da hat nix gebremst deswegwen dürfte jetz auch niochts bremsen verstehst du das wäre jedenfalls sehr unlogisch das mann Grid nur mit Quafd spielen kann


----------



## boss3D (23. August 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> das wäre jedenfalls sehr unlogisch das mann Grid nur mit Quafd spielen kann



Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, worum es bei euch geht, aber mit meiner HD4870 in Kombi mit meinem Dual-Core läuft GRID extrem flüssig ...  

_PS: Mein Board hat PCIe 2.0._

MfG, boss3D


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> @xTc ja klar aber wie schongesagt ich hatte bei miener 8800GTX das gleiche Sys wie jetzt und da hat nix gebremst deswegwen dürfte jetz auch niochts bremsen verstehst du das wäre jedenfalls sehr unlogisch das mann Grid nur mit Quafd spielen kann


 
Ich habe Grid aufm Single Core gespielt und da lief es bestens.


----------



## phanta007 (23. August 2008)

tja, also ich hab mal den pci express takt von 100mhz auf 135 mhz gesetzt.
bei aquamark hab ich ,mit der 8800gts 640mb, durchschnittlich 20fps mehr und das witzige ist 2000 pkt mehr beim cpu score.habs 3x durchlaufen lassen.
mit der hd4850 hab ich bei aquamark keinen vorteil draus ziehen köönen aber in grid hab ich teils über 10fps mehr als mit 100mhz. ich besorg mir auf jeden fall ein pci express 2.0 board.


----------



## DanielX (23. August 2008)

PCIe 2.0 wird dir nicht viel bei den max.-Frames bringen aber eindeutig was bei den min.-Frames, das hab ich selbst bemerkt beim umstieg auf mein P5Q Deluxe.


----------



## boss3D (23. August 2008)

DanielX schrieb:


> PCIe 2.0 wird dir nicht viel bei den max.-Frames bringen aber eindeutig was bei den min.-Frames, das hab ich selbst bemerkt beim umstieg auf mein P5Q Deluxe.



Im Endeffekt hängt das dann auch immer mit der Auflösung zusammen. Umso höher diese ist, umso mehr profitiert eine Graka von PCIe 2.0 und zeigt das in höheren Minimum-FPS ...

Ich würde sagen, dass sich PCIe 2.0 ab 1680 x 1050 lohnt. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xxcenturioxx (23. August 2008)

@Boss

Ernsthaft?
Wollen wir mal Test machen?
Haben ja die selbe Karte.

Ich glaube nicht, dass der Unterschied da sein soll.
Ich meine ist doch auch getestet worden und bringt kaum was..

Fazit: Umstieg auf PCI-Express 2.0 bringt keine Steigerung : 3D-Grafiktest: PCI-Express 2.0 und Crossfire

Da stehts Schwarz auf Weiß. 

KEINE Steigerung.


----------



## boss3D (23. August 2008)

xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Fazit: Umstieg auf PCI-Express 2.0 bringt keine Steigerung : 3D-Grafiktest: PCI-Express 2.0 und Crossfire
> 
> Da stehts Schwarz auf Weiß.
> 
> KEINE Steigerung.



Toll und weil eine einzige (!) Seite schreibt, dass PCIe 2.0 keine Leistunssteigerung bringen soll, gehst du davon aus, dass das stimmt? Das ist doch lächerlich ...  
In der PCGH konnte man schon des öffteren Benchmarks sehen, die genau das Gegenteil bewiesen.

Also ich bin davon überzeugt, dass PCIe 2.0 eine Leistungssteigerung bringt, auch wenn diese meist nicht sehr hoch ausfällt.



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Ernsthaft?
> Wollen wir mal Test machen?
> Haben ja die selbe Karte.



Sehr gerne!  

Mein Bruder hat momentan in seinem PC mein altes Asus P5N32-E SLI Plus _(PCIe 1.1)_ und auch eine Sapphire HD4870. Ich werde morgen mein System _(MSI P45 Platinum > PCIe 2.0)_ auf Standardtaktraten setzten und gegen sein Sys. benchen. Dann werden wir ja sehen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. August 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Sehr gerne!
> 
> Mein Bruder hat momentan in seinem PC mein altes Asus P5N32-E SLI Plus _(PCIe 1.1)_ und auch eine Sapphire HD4870. Ich werde morgen mein System _(MSI P45 Platinum > PCIe 2.0)_ auf Standardtaktraten setzten und gegen sein Sys. benchen. Dann werden wir ja sehen ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
würd mich auch mal gern interressieren.
weil hab auch nen 22" @ 1680x1060 und bin nach neuen boards am schauen...

p.s.: thx das du die anderen links raus gesucht hast, habs aber ja mittlerweile auch bekommen, leider trozdem ohne erfolg, wie in der PN beschrieben

mfg dissi


----------



## boss3D (23. August 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> würd mich auch mal gern interressieren.
> weil hab auch nen 22" @ 1680x1060 und bin nach neuen boards am schauen...



Dann mache ich eben morgen mal ein paar Benches ...



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> p.s.: thx das du die anderen links raus gesucht hast, habs aber ja mittlerweile auch bekommen, leider trozdem ohne erfolg, wie in der PN beschrieben



Es gibt ja immer noch das AMD GPU Clock Tool, falls du weiter OCn möchtest, als das CCC zulässt.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. August 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Es gibt ja immer noch das AMD GPU Clock Tool, falls du weiter OCn möchtest, als das CCC zulässt.
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 

Naja, wie irgendwo vor 3 seiten oder so erwähnt versteht sich das tool nicht so mit meinem sys, da bekomm ich ständig blue screens, da werd ich wohl auf ein vernünftiges tool warten müssen....

Naja, die leistung reicht ja dicke, nur ich weiß immer noch nicht wo bei meiner GraKa schluss ist


----------



## boss3D (24. August 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Naja, wie irgendwo vor 3 seiten oder so erwähnt versteht sich das tool nicht so mit meinem sys, da bekomm ich ständig blue screens, da werd ich wohl auf ein vernünftiges tool warten müssen...



Vielleicht verträgt sich das AMD GPU Clock Tool bei dir nicht mit dem CCC. Deinstalliere letzteres und versuche mit dem AMD-Tool zu OCn ...  



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Naja, die leistung reicht ja dicke, nur ich weiß immer noch nicht wo bei meiner GraKa schluss ist



Das Problem habe ich zumindest beim VRAM auch noch. Sobald der Twin-Turbo auf der Graka ist und alles kühler bleibt, schaue ich mal, wie hoch der ohne Artefakte geht.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (24. August 2008)

Ja soll ich miene GraKa zurück schicken weil wenn das so ist wäre das ja relativ unlogisch das nur bei mir grid nicht läuft?
Ich habe mehrmals neu aufgelegt alle treiber probiert das ist alles sehr unloisch?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. August 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> Ja soll ich miene GraKa zurück schicken weil wenn das so ist wäre das ja relativ unlogisch das nur bei mir grid nicht läuft?
> Ich habe mehrmals neu aufgelegt alle treiber probiert das ist alles sehr unloisch?


 

du kannst keine graka zurück geben weil ein spiel nicht flüssig läuft o.O

hast du das prob den noch bei anderen spielen???


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (24. August 2008)

ja ich mien ja nur muss ja irgendeinen grund haben oda das kann ja nit sein das ich der einzigste bin bei dem das Menü mit 5 FPS läuft mit Fraps gelesen also ich omm nicht mal in ein rennen rein.


----------



## boss3D (24. August 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> ja ich mien ja nur muss ja irgendeinen grund haben oda das kann ja nit sein das ich der einzigste bin bei dem das Menü mit 5 FPS läuft mit Fraps gelesen also ich omm nicht mal in ein rennen rein.



5 FPS = Fehler ...

Meine alte 8800 GTS _(320 MB)_ schaffte sogar in 1680 x 1050 mit AA/AF 40 FPS. Stellt sich nur die Frage, wie du das dem Händler begründen willst. "D!str(+)yer" hat Recht: Dass deine Spiele nicht flüssig laufen, ist für den Händler kein Argument. Der wird das einfach auf deine restliche Hardware schieben.

Die Graka auf jeden Fall erst einschicken, wenn du sehr gute Argumente gefunden hast!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (24. August 2008)

Hmm was ein s***** na toll ich schau mal wie meine 3dMark Punkte so aussehen und vllt noch Crysis Benchmark aber ich hab da nur einen Cpu und einen GraKa Benchmark Island Benchmark hab ich gar nit warum?


----------



## y33H@ (24. August 2008)

*Benchmark_GPU.bat *= *"Island"-Bench*

cYa


----------



## kmf (25. August 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Toll und weil eine einzige (!) Seite schreibt, dass PCIe 2.0 keine Leistunssteigerung bringen soll, gehst du davon aus, dass das stimmt? Das ist doch lächerlich ...
> In der PCGH konnte man schon des öffteren Benchmarks sehen, die genau das Gegenteil bewiesen.
> 
> Also ich bin davon überzeugt, dass PCIe 2.0 eine Leistungssteigerung bringt, auch wenn diese meist nicht sehr hoch ausfällt.
> ...


Jo, mach mal. Bench am besten mit dem Schwanzmark. 

Vielleicht erlebst du dann sogar ein blaues Wunder. 

Scherz beiseite. Irgendwann war mal ein Test in einer PCGH. Dort war unter hohen Auflösungen von gigantischen 29% Vorteil für PCIe 2.0 unter CoJ (DX10) die Rede, etwa 9 tatsächliche Frames für PCIe 2.0 und deren 7 bei PCIe 1.1.


----------



## Fifadoc (25. August 2008)

der Unterschied zwischen PCIe2.0 und 1.1 liegt im Datendurchsatz des Busses. 
Ergo genau an der Stelle, wenn der VRam der Karte zu klein wird. Wenn du also dein Spiel mit 8xAA und 1920er Auflösung spielen willst, dann könnten die 512MB Ram der meisten karten sehr schnell eng werden. genau dann macht sich PCIe2.0 bemerkbar.
Während PCIe1.1 dann nämlich zum Nadelöhr wird, das den Datennachschub ausbremst, hat 2.0 noch reserven.
Da aber die meisten leute mit Auflösungen spielen, die die 512MB nur knapp auslasten oder aber eine Karte mit 1024MB haben, fällt der Unterschied in der Praxis häufig nicht auf.


----------



## boss3D (25. August 2008)

kmf schrieb:


> Jo, mach mal. Bench am besten mit dem Schwanzmark.


Schau mal hier bei "Edit" ...  


kmf schrieb:


> Scherz beiseite. Irgendwann war mal ein Test in einer PCGH. Dort war unter hohen Auflösungen von gigantischen 29% Vorteil für PCIe 2.0 unter CoJ (DX10) die Rede, etwa 9 tatsächliche Frames für PCIe 2.0 und deren 7 bei PCIe 1.1.


Jo, an den Test kann ich mich auch noch gut erinnern. Ab 1680 x 1050 profitierte jedes Spiel in unterschiedlichem Ausmaß davon, wie man dort gut sehen konnte. Manche Spiele legten sogar schon in 1280 x 1024 zu. Bleibt nur zu sagen: Dass PCIe 2.0 für mehr FPS sorgt ist eine Tatsache. Wie hoch der Performnacegewinn allerdings ausfällt, hängt von der Auflösung ab ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. August 2008)

kmf schrieb:


> Scherz beiseite. Irgendwann war mal ein Test in einer PCGH. Dort war unter hohen Auflösungen von gigantischen 29% Vorteil für PCIe 2.0 unter CoJ (DX10) die Rede, etwa 9 tatsächliche Frames für PCIe 2.0 und deren 7 bei PCIe 1.1.



weißte noch bei welchen auflösungen??
Mich würd das echt interressiern wie es bei 1680x1050 aussieht


----------



## boss3D (25. August 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> weißte noch bei welchen auflösungen??
> Mich würd das echt interressiern wie es bei 1680x1050 aussieht



Hier ist die online-Variante des Tests. Die Heftversion fiel etwas umfangreicher aus und dort wurden auch mehr Games in mehreren Auflösungen _(u. a. 1680 x 1050)_ durchgebencht ...

Keine Ahnung, wieso man sich im online-Test für die relativ unaussagekräftige 1024 x 768 Auflösung entschieden hat.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (25. August 2008)

Hey also ich hab den Crysis Benchmark bei standart Takt laufen lassen und über all sind pixel fehler die sich bewegen also rote grüne blaue pixel im Bild auch wenn ich crysis starte in der vorschau ich erkenne keinen einzigen hersteller bis auf crytek die anderen sind alle so verpixelt
Ist das schon ein grund sie zurück zu schicken?


----------



## xTc (25. August 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> Hey also ich hab den Crysis Benchmark bei standart Takt laufen lassen und über all sind pixel fehler die sich bewegen also rote grüne blaue pixel im Bild auch wenn ich crysis starte in der vorschau ich erkenne keinen einzigen hersteller bis auf crytek die anderen sind alle so verpixelt
> Ist das schon ein grund sie zurück zu schicken?



Treten die Pixelfehler auch in anderen Spielen auf? Wenn Nein -> liegt es an Crysis/Treiber. Patch alles auf den neusten Stand. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber hatte die HD4k-Serie nicht Probleme mit dem DX10-Modus?

Wenn die Karte nun schon älter als 14 Tage ist, wird das mit dem umtauschen eh ne Sache. Der Händler wird sagen, das die Karte eingeschickt wird. Sagst du dem Händler noch das die Fehler nur bei einem Spiel sind, wird er die Karte erst garnicht einschicken.


Gruß


----------



## boss3D (25. August 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> Hey also ich hab den Crysis Benchmark bei standart Takt laufen lassen und über all sind pixel fehler die sich bewegen also rote grüne blaue pixel im Bild auch wenn ich crysis starte in der vorschau ich erkenne keinen einzigen hersteller bis auf crytek die anderen sind alle so verpixelt
> Ist das schon ein grund sie zurück zu schicken?



Von Pixelfehlern hast du vorher eigentlich nie etwas berichtet, deshalb muss ich das jetzt fragen: Hast du die Karte jetzt absichtlich beschädigt, nur, damit der Hersteller sie zurücknehmen muss?  

Im übrigen können solche Fehler oft auf einen zu stark OCten VRAM zurückgeführt werden. Hast du die Graka OCt?

Dass deine Graka einen unbekannten Schaden hat, ist jetzt schon relativ sicher, aber mit dem Umtauschen wird das so langsam nichts mehr, da, wie "xTc" schon schrieb, die Frist vorbei sein müsste. Und 14 Tage sollten auch reichen, um herauszufinden, dass die Graka nicht einwandfrei funktioniert _(dann muss man sich eben nur noch ein Argument für den Umtausch überlegen)_ ...

Mfg, boss3D


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (25. August 2008)

ja cuh im internet explorer manchmal bei animationen weiße pixel und halt bei race driver grid also ich weiß jetz nicht was ich davon halten soll weil meine letzte grafikkarte war ein engeneering release und hat ihren geist aufgegeben und jetz schon wieder wie kann ich nur so pech haben also wenn das der fall sein sollte das sie kaputt ist und ich keine garantie bekomme dann kauf ich mir ne Konsole ende aus


----------



## boss3D (25. August 2008)

1.) Graka OCt? Ja, oder nein ...
2.) Wurde die Graka von dir immer sachgemäß behandelt? Ja, oder nein ...
3.) Wie lange dauert die Umtauschfrist noch, oder ist sie bereits abgelaufen?
4.) Welchen Treiber verwendest du momentan?
5.) Falls du den aktuellen Catalyst 8.8 installiert hast, hast du auch den Hotfix installiert?
6.) Schon mal den Artefact-Scan vom ATi-Tool laufen lassen?
7.) Schon mal Stabilität mit FurMark getestet?
8.) Schon mal alle Temperaturen mit GPU-Z überprüft?
9.) Bleiben diese ^^ im grünen Bereich?
10.) Falls nicht, hast du schon die Lüfterdrehzahl manuell erhöht? [How to]

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (25. August 2008)

1. nein sie ist nicht ge oced
2.Sie wurde nur eingebaut und seitdem wurde nichts mehr daran gemacht also ja
3. sie ist jetz abgelaufen
4. den neuesten 8.8
5. ja hab ich zo ziemlich alles ist mit gelben Punkten voll und es werden immer mehr 
6. Ja keine Fehler bei ienem Benchmark run mit alles aufs höchste
7. also bei furmark wird sie 87° warm ich denke das ist normal

So und im normalen Betrieb sind auch oft weiße Pixel stellen


----------



## boss3D (25. August 2008)

Zu 6.: Der Artefact-Scan des ATi-Tools ist kein Benchmark, sondern eher eine Art Stabilitätstest. Hast du ihn laufen lassen? Ja, oder nein ...

Was ist mit den Fragen 8., 9. und 10.?

87° im FurMark sind schon relativ heiß > Frage 10. beachten!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xxcenturioxx (25. August 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> 87° im FurMark sind schon relativ heiß > Frage 10. beachten!



Denke ich eher nicht..
Die Karte dreht schon auf wenns ihr zu heiß wird..
Is ja alles so im Bios hinterlegt vom Hersteller..
Ich würde sagen 87° is absolut in Ordnung. Is doch für ne GPU keine Sache..
Die vertragen was.


----------



## u22 (25. August 2008)

Mit was taktet ihr die 4870x2? Geht da auch das amdgpuclocktool-9.8 ?

Gibts ne Möglichkeit bei der Karte den Lüfter zu regeln?


----------



## boss3D (25. August 2008)

u22 schrieb:


> Gibts ne Möglichkeit bei der Karte den Lüfter zu regeln?



Ich würde sagen, das funktioniert auch über ein Profil im CCC ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## u22 (25. August 2008)

Achso stimmt. Sicherlich so wie bei der 4870. Mussich mal testen wenn ich wieder benche am Wochenende.


----------



## boss3D (25. August 2008)

u22 schrieb:


> Achso stimmt. Sicherlich so wie bei der 4870. Mussich mal testen wenn ich wieder benche am Wochenende.



Ja, genau, wie bei der normalen HD4870. Falls du nicht so ganz klar kommen solltest, kannst du ja immer noch hier nachschauen ...  

*[Edit]*
An alle Interessierten: Mein Twin-Turbo ist da und heute werden die Kühler gewechselt. Ich halte euch hier auf dem laufenden.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## F4K3R (26. August 2008)

Hi Leute.

Ich habe nun eine Möglichkeit gefunden die Lüfter automatisch je nachdem was man benötigt regeln zu lassen. Das Ergebnis war bei mir dass ich im 2D Modus eine Temperatur von normalen 64° hatte und beim zocken lag die Temperatur bei 53°. Ich habe eine Sapphire HD4850 mit 512MB. Also auch mit dem Stock Referenzkühler.

Wie man das hinbekommt ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Man lädt sich die aktuelle Beta version von Ati Tray Tool runter. Dieser beherrscht die HD48*0 Serie nun. Dort kann man eigentlich alles einstellen was man benötigt. Unter anderem auch die Lüfter geschwindigkeiten. Man kann sie nach Temperaturen automatisch regeln lassen. Wobei man die Grenzen ab welchen Temperaturen der Lüfter mit welchen Geschwindigkeiten drehen soll selber definieren.
Ich bin einfach hingegangen und habe ein 2D und ein 3D profil erstellt. im 2D wird der Takt auf die üblichen 500MHz/750MHz runtergetaktet und habe die automatische Tabelle einfach beibehalten wie sie original vorgegeben war. Diese scheint mir ok zu sein.
Der 3D Modus hat die originale Taktgeschwindigkeit und ich habe einfach den Kühler manuell auf 52% gestellt. Das ist für mich absolut ok und auch nicht lauter als eine GeForce 8800 GT oder dergleichen. Jetzt kann man noch unter einem weiterem Menüpunkt einstellen dass der automatisch die Profile wechselt sobald ein Spiel gestartet wird und dann auch weider zurück wenn ich das Spiel wieder beende. Dies funktioniert einwandfrei.
Also wenn einer ein gutes Tool sucht der sollte sich mal Ati Tray Tool ansehen.

Ich habe da auch noch eine Frage.
Wie hoch soll die Spannung auf der Grafikkarte im 2D Modus mit 500/750 MHz sein damit die Karte im Desktop Betrieb noch einwandfrei funktioniert sein?
Denn diese kann man auch noch in den einzelnen Profilen festhalten. So könnte man noch mal deutlich Energie sparen wenn man die einfach runter stellt. Also weiß einer wie hoch die Spannung sein sollte im 2D Modus?

Ich bitte um eine Antwort.

DANKE!!!

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## xTc (26. August 2008)

Da gibt es auch noch so ein nettes Tool, das nennt sich: ExpertTool V4.0.

Damit lässt sich der Lüfter auch ganz einfach regeln. Ihr findet das Tool hier:

[Tools update] ExpertTool V4.0, enable fan control on HD 4850/4870 - Expreview.com


Gruß


----------



## u22 (26. August 2008)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## F4K3R (26. August 2008)

Da finde ich Ati Tray Tool wohl besser. Denn da kann ich noch Dynamisch den Lüfter einstellen. Soll heißen dass ich das nicht unbedingt auf eine Geschwindigkeit festlegen muss. Ich kann einfach die Stufen wann der Lüfter wie schnell dreht selber einstellen. Und dann noch davon abgesehen kann Ati Tray Tool noch einiges mehr. All das geht mit dem Expert Tool von Gainward leider nicht.
Was ich als sehr Sinnvoll ansehe ich der Monitor Graph im ATT. Denn der zeigt dir auch an wie warm und wie schnell der Lüfter geworden ist während du gezockt hast. Also man hat eine art Verlauf wo man dann auch definitiv die richtigen Werte hat und nicht erst geswitched hat. Denn in der Zeit ändert sich die Temperatur doch recht drastisch.

Wobei ich denke dass jeder eben andere vorlieben hat und so auch andere Programme gut findet.

Ich würde nur noch gerne mal wissen wie hoch nun eine HD4850 schon getaktet worden ist? Nimmt den ATT und ihr könnt auch die Spannung einstellen. Ich denke das wird nochmal nen bissl mehr OC Potenzial bringen.

Naja vielleicht hat ja einer schon mal getestet.
Ich bitte um Ergebnisse.
DANKE!!!!

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## Anbei (27. August 2008)

Gibt es eigentlich einen Test zur ASUS EAH4850 mit 1GB VRAM?

Ich kann im Netz nichts finden.


----------



## Arrow1982 (27. August 2008)

Hat jemand den Stromverbrauch der 4870er oder 4850er Karten mit dem 8.8er Catalyst nachgecheckt?


----------



## Fifadoc (27. August 2008)

ja, hab ich. hat sich aus meiner sicht gar nix getan.
ich takte weiterhin mit dem AMD Tool weiter runter, denn im Idle bei 500/900 verbraucht die karte weiterhin den gleichen Saft wie beim 8.7


----------



## Arrow1982 (27. August 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> ja, hab ich. hat sich aus meiner sicht gar nix getan.
> ich takte weiterhin mit dem AMD Tool weiter runter, denn im Idle bei 500/900 verbraucht die karte weiterhin den gleichen Saft wie beim 8.7



Ich weiss nicht, warum ATI da nix tut! Das gibts ja nicht!


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (27. August 2008)

Also weiß net aber gestern ist das bild im desktop eingefroren musste neustarten und dann ist der Lüfter immer sehr laut geblieben und ging immer wieder auf 100% und es kamm kein Bild mehr und jetz wieder das gleiche aber nach ein paar minuten ist er gestartet ist das jetz ein garantie grund? 
Oder gibt es einer erklärung?
Die GraKa war natürlich unübertaktet


----------



## boss3D (27. August 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> Also weiß net aber gestern ist das bild im desktop eingefroren musste neustarten und dann ist der Lüfter immer sehr laut geblieben und ging immer wieder auf 100% und es kamm kein Bild mehr und jetz wieder das gleiche aber nach ein paar minuten ist er gestartet ist das jetz ein garantie grund?
> Oder gibt es einer erklärung?
> Die GraKa war natürlich unübertaktet


Sei mir bitte nicht böse, aber langsam habe ich ernsthaft das Gefühl, du hantierst etwas unsachgemäß an der Graka, nur um endlich einen Garantiegrund zu finden.  

Ich würde einfach mal eine e-mail an den Händler schreiben und ihm alle Probleme, die die HD4870 bei dir macht, beschreiben. Du wirst dann schon merken, wie der Händler reagiert.
Ach ja: ^^ keine großen Hoffnungen mehr machen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (27. August 2008)

Also das glaub ich icht ist nicht mein erster PC ich habe sie ja nur eingebaut vúnd eigentlich keinen Fehler gemacht und sie ist ja auch erst gelaufen es gab ja ohne irgendeinen Grund den freeze bin essen gegangen als ich wieder da war war der Bildschirm eingefroren udn davor ging noch alles also vielleicht kann ich an zwei stellen gleichzeitig sein das glaub ich aber nit und das mit den Spielen das die nicht richtig laufen mit Crysisi und Race Driver Grid und ATI Tool test dafür kann nur dei Grafikkatrte was!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boss3D (28. August 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> Also das glaub ich icht ist nicht mein erster PC ich habe sie ja nur eingebaut vúnd eigentlich keinen Fehler gemacht und sie ist ja auch erst gelaufen es gab ja ohne irgendeinen Grund den freeze bin essen gegangen als ich wieder da war war der Bildschirm eingefroren udn davor ging noch alles also vielleicht kann ich an zwei stellen gleichzeitig sein das glaub ich aber nit und das mit den Spielen das die nicht richtig laufen mit Crysisi und Race Driver Grid und ATI Tool test dafür kann nur dei Grafikkatrte was!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ok, lassen wir das. Mir kann es schlussendlich ohnehin egal sein, warum die Graka Fehler macht ...

Hast du das ...


boss3D schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach mal eine e-mail an den Händler schreiben und ihm alle Probleme, die die HD4870 bei dir macht, beschreiben. Du wirst dann schon merken, wie der Händler reagiert.
> Ach ja: ^^ keine großen Hoffnungen mehr machen ...


... schon gemacht?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fonce (29. August 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> ja, hab ich. hat sich aus meiner sicht gar nix getan.
> ich takte weiterhin mit dem AMD Tool weiter runter, denn im Idle bei 500/900 verbraucht die karte weiterhin den gleichen Saft wie beim 8.7


das Treiber deaktiert auch seine Stromsparfeatures sobald du den Takt mit einem externen Tool einstellst
Der stellt die Spannung dann immer auf der Wert welchen er unter 3D hätte.
Das war auch schon bei den HD3800 Karten so, also nicht immer direkt AMD die schuld für euer unwissen geben


----------



## GoZoU (29. August 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> Also das glaub ich icht ist nicht mein erster PC ich habe sie ja nur eingebaut vúnd eigentlich keinen Fehler gemacht und sie ist ja auch erst gelaufen es gab ja ohne irgendeinen Grund den freeze bin essen gegangen als ich wieder da war war der Bildschirm eingefroren udn davor ging noch alles also vielleicht kann ich an zwei stellen gleichzeitig sein das glaub ich aber nit und das mit den Spielen das die nicht richtig laufen mit Crysisi und Race Driver Grid und ATI Tool test dafür kann nur dei Grafikkatrte was!!!!!!!!!!!!




Schonmal was von Interpunktion gehört. Ein typisches Beispiel wie ein Post nicht aussehen sollte. Da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs beim Lesen .

BtT: Wie boss3D schon sagte, schreib einfach mal den Händler an und schildere ihm dein Problem. Solltest du dich noch im Rahmen des 14-tägigen Rückgaberechts befinden, dann schick ihm dsa Teil doch einfach zurück.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Phobo$ (29. August 2008)

@ Spiderschwein 

Versuch mal die Catalyst A.I auszuschalten, das hat mir jetzt bei meinen Problemen geholfen. Habe auch ständig Rechnerfreezes und bluescreens gehabt. Auch meine Performance in GRID war auf dem Niveau einer 8800GTS 320MB 

Nachdem ich jedoch die A.I abgeschaltet hatte, lief alles problemlos.


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (29. August 2008)

ja also klappt alles nit 14 tage sind auch schon um ich schreibe als erstes an den hädler dann leg ich noch mla neu auf also koplett formatieren wenn dan bei crysis noch immer fehler sind und bei race driver grid auch noch 5fps im menü das ist noch shclechter als 8800gts 320 muss ich schauen ob ich sie zurückschicke


----------



## F4K3R (1. September 2008)

@ Spiderschwein:

Also lass dir nichts erzählen mit dem PCIe 1.1 oder es läge an deinem E6750. Denn beides ist überhaupt kein Problem um Grid einwandfrei am laufen zu beommen.
Ich habe eine HD 4850 mit 512 MB Ram und zocke mit einem AMD Athlon 64 3500+ auf einem NForce4 SLI Chipsatz oder einem AMD Athlon64 X2 3800+ auf einem NForce4 Ultra Chipsatz (beide nur PCIe1.1) mit genügend FPS. Es sind wohl keine 100 Frames aber das ist ja wohl auch logisch.

Also ich tippe nun mal als erstes aufs Netzteil. Denn dass ist für mich einzig eine Erklärung woher die Fehler kommen könnten.

Und übrigens werden die 512MB Speicher in egal welchem Spiel ist das ausprobiere nicht annähernd ausgelastet. Es bleiben immer ca. die Hälfte unbenutzt. Von daher wird die 1024 MB Version zur Zeit nicht allzuviel bringen. Leider kann ich nur 1280*1024 testen. Aber es wird irgendwann noch der Test mit 1680*1050 folgen.

Wo nun das Problem bei deinem Problem genau liegt weiß ich natürlich auch nicht. Aber schreib mal was du für ein Netzteil hast. Und vielleicht besorgst du dir mal nen anderes. Denn es fällt schon auf dass nun schon die 2. Grafikkarte hin ist. Achja schon mal andere Stromanschlüsse ausprobiert? Hast du Adapter dabei oder schließt du direkt ans Netzteil an?

Und dann vielleicht noch nen BIOS Update machen. Also fürs Mainboard. Könnte auch schon mal abhilfe schaffen.
Wenn das alles nichts hilft solltest du wirklich ne andere Grafikkarte testen und dann deine reklamieren.

Ist jedenfalls schon recht merkwürdig.

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (1. September 2008)

also netzteil steht in meinem sysprofil in der signatur habe ein bequiet 550watt straight power und direkt mit den stromanschlüssne vom netzteil dran die 8800GTX war ja aus anderen gründen kaputt mainboard bios update hab ich auch schon.
Habe jetzt auch sapphire angeschrieben aber die haben halt ne ganz normale mail mit tausend sachen die ich machen soll geschickt


----------



## F4K3R (1. September 2008)

Was sind das nun für tausend Sachen die du machen sollst?
Ich denke dass einige Sachen unsinnig sein werden.
Ich hatte aber mal Probleme mit dem Control Center gehabt. Da habe ich mir die Treiberpakete einzelnd runter geladen und halt nur den Grafikkartentreiber installiert. Danach war wieder alles OK. Ich würde eh lieber Ati Tray Tool nehmen anstatt den Control Center. Denn die können nahezu das gleiche.
Ich verwende übrigens den Catalyst 8.8 ohne irgendwelche Hotfixes oder sonst etwas. Bei mir läuft alles ohne Probleme.
Wo hast du die Grafikkarte her? Im zweifelsfall einfach reklamieren mit der Fehlerbeschreibung und dann mal abwarten was da bei rum kommt.
Achja probier doch mal die Grafikkarte in einem anderen Rechner aus. Also bei einem Freund oder so.
Dann siehst du ja ganz schnell ob die da läuft oder die gleichen Probleme verursacht. Wenn die Karte in einem anderen Rechner läuft dann musst du bei deinem System suchen. Es kann da an der Software sowie auch an der Hardware liegen.

Das Netzteil sollte jedenfalls genügend Power haben. Aber vielleicht ist auch dies defekt. Ganz auszuschließen ist dies ja auch nicht.
Am einfachsten Grafikkarte in einem anderen Rechner ausprobieren und schauen ob diese da läuft.

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## boss3D (1. September 2008)

@ SpIdErScHwEiN
Schau mal in meine Signatur. Dieses System betreibe ich mit einem Chieftec 500AB _(500 Watt)_ und es läuft absolut stabil. Wenn dein Netzteil also auch nur von einer halbwegs brauchbaren Marke ist, sollte es mehr, als ausreichend sein ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Arrow1982 (2. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> @ SpIdErScHwEiN
> Schau mal in meine Signatur. Dieses System betreibe ich mit einem Chieftec 500AB _(500 Watt)_ und es läuft absolut stabil. Wenn dein Netzteil also auch nur von einer halbwegs brauchbaren Marke ist, sollte es mehr, als ausreichend sein ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Es ist ein Bequiet 550 Watt. Steht oben


----------



## boss3D (2. September 2008)

Arrow1982 schrieb:


> Es ist ein Bequiet 550 Watt. Steht oben


Ich sprach ja auch vom Netzteil in meinem PC und das ist definitiv ein Chieftec 500AB. Außerdem wollte ich ihm damit nur sagen, dass ein Netzteil, dass mind. 500 Watt hat, auf jeden Fall reicht ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xxcenturioxx (2. September 2008)

Ich hab sogar nur nen 480 Watt Netzteil und nen übertakteten Quad Core..
Und das läuft nicht mal am Limit.  Bei weitem nicht.


----------



## boss3D (2. September 2008)

xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Ich hab sogar nur nen 480 Watt Netzteil und nen übertakteten Quad Core..
> Und das läuft nicht mal am Limit.  Bei weitem nicht.


Ich würde mal deinen Quad etwas mehr OCn _(3.6 GHz könnte der schon haben )_ und falls das nicht mehr geht, dann ändere wenigstens den Speicherteiler. Der Takt deiner RAMs ist schon etwas niedrig ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## F4K3R (2. September 2008)

Naja ich habe ja nicht gesagt dass die 550 Watt oder weniger nicht ausreichen würden. Aber ein defekt ist ja wohl nie auszuschließen. Und wenn das Netzteil defekt sein sollte und nicht zuverlässig Spannung am besten noch am PCIe Anschluß liefert, dann könnten die Fehler doch daher kommen die er hat.
Um unnötiges reklamieren funktionstüchtiger Hardware zu vermeiden einfach die Grafikkarte in einem komplett anderen Rechner ausprobieren. Tauchen da auch die Fehler auf, ist wohl die Grafikkarte defekt. Wenn nicht liegt es irgendwo anders dran.

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## mikee (6. September 2008)

edit sorry


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. September 2008)

hmm hat irgendwer von euch mal versucht mit dem neuen rivatuner 2.1 ne 4800 zu takten!?

Ich hab mich gefreut wie son kleines kind weil endlich über 790/1100 takten kann, aber nach einer gewissen zeit bekomm ich andauernd (selbst bei 790/1100 die ich ausführlich getestet hab und die stabil sind) wenn  ich mit dem RV takte von windows eine fehlermeldung :"Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einen Fehler wieder hergestellt"

hat das problem auch wer?


----------



## boss3D (6. September 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> hmm hat irgendwer von euch mal versucht mit dem neuen rivatuner 2.1 ne 4800 zu takten!?
> 
> Ich hab mich gefreut wie son kleines kind weil endlich über 790/1100 takten kann, aber nach einer gewissen zeit bekomm ich andauernd (selbst bei 790/1100 die ich ausführlich getestet hab und die stabil sind) wenn  ich mit dem RV takte von windows eine fehlermeldung :"Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einen Fehler wieder hergestellt"
> 
> hat das problem auch wer?


Hatte das Problem auch des öfteren. Deswegen habe ich den RivaTuner auch gleich wieder deinstalliert. Ich gehöre ja zu den wenigen Glücklichen, denen das CCC erlaubt, bis auf 850/2400 zu OCn ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. September 2008)

Was bringt der 8.9 Beta für Änderungen?


----------



## boss3D (7. September 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Was bringt der 8.9 Beta für Änderungen?


> Er läuft extrem stabil und fehlerfrei
> Er steigert die Performace in Clear Sky zumindest bei mir deutlich. 
> Das CCC ist bei mir erstmals auf Deutsch.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. September 2008)

hab den 8.9 beta drauf, und der verträg sich mit dem riva tuner  *freu freu*

hab gerade nen durchlauf mit 830/1100 MHz und hab jetz 8411Pkt im vantage (9560 pkt GPU) und 14622 im 3d mark 06 
crysis läuft auch mit dem 8.9 10% schneller!!!

hamma


----------



## Kreisverkehr (9. September 2008)

So, ich hab ein relativ komisches Problem mit meiner HD4870.

Zuerst hab ich per CCC auf 790/1050Mhz übertaktet und Vantage drüberlaufen lassen.
8600 Punkte sind eigentlich ja ganz nett.

Bei 850/1050 komme ich auf ca. 9000 Punkte und hier hab ich die Taktraten per ATI GPU Clock Tool eingestellt. (Erst, nachdem ein Biosflash ne andere Lüftersteuerung/bessere Kühlung ermöglichte)

Per Furmark hab ich 35 minuten die Taktraten getestet und hab mich an einen Biosflash gewagt.
Komischerweise bekomme ich bei im Bios eingestellten 850/1050 Mhz nur 8121 Punkte im Vantage raus.
GPU-Z 0.27 sagt aber dennoch, dass ich 850MHz/1050Mhz am laufen habe.

Irgendwie fehlt mir da der Zusammenhang und die Erklärung.
Original-Bios is wieder drauf und es funzt alles einwandfrei ohne Übertaktung.

Treiber : 8.8


----------



## F4K3R (9. September 2008)

Es könnte auch an anderen Dingen liegen als an der Grafikkarte. Leicht verschiedene Ergebnisse wird man wohl immer bekommen. Aber nen Untershied von knapp 900 Punkten ist natürlich eindeutig zu hoch.
Im Normalfall sollten die Taktraten die im BIOS stehen auch funktionieren.
Ich würde es nochmals ausprobieren.
Ich weiß ja nicht was im BIOS dann noch für Einstellungen verändert werden.
Vielleicht wurden auch irgendwo andere Grafikeinstellungen vorgenommen. Andere Auflösung oder was auch immer.
Vielleicht einfach nochmals drauf achten dass alle Einstellungen identisch sind.
Auch im Control Center.
Vielleicht hast du den Treiber neu installiert und es wurden bestimmte Einstellungen die vorher eingestellt worden waren zurückgestellt.

Ist für mich die einzigste Erklärung.
Vielleicht hat jemand nen besseren Rat.

Gruß
    F4K3R


----------



## boss3D (9. September 2008)

@ Kreisverkehr
Nach meinen Erfahrungen liefert eine Graka, die durch zu hohes OC instabil läuft, weniger Punkte in Benchmarks, als eine, die kaum bis garnicht OCt wurde, dafür aber absolut stabil läuft ...  

Und 850 MHz GPU-Takt macht unter LuKü so gut wie keine HD4870 mit.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Arrow1982 (9. September 2008)

Ist auch klar. Wie bei Schularbeiten: Lieber einmal langsam und richtig als zweimal und falsch


----------



## Kreisverkehr (9. September 2008)

Tja, dann muss ich noch ein paar Tests machen.
Woran sehe ich denn, ob meine Idle-Einstellungen geändert wurden?


----------



## boss3D (9. September 2008)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Tja, dann muss ich noch ein paar Tests machen.
> Woran sehe ich denn, ob meine Idle-Einstellungen geändert wurden?


Ich würde einfach mal die Auto-Tune Funktion des CCC benutzen _(aber unbedingt vorher die Lüfterdrehzahl auf einen fixen Wert stellen!)_. Damit erhälst du immerhin schon mal einen Richtwert und, wenn du den hast, dann testest du erstmal ausgiebig mit NfS: Most Wanted und Crysis. Event. steckt ja noch ein kleines Bisschen mehr drinnen ... 

Zum Testen genau diese Spiele, weil ...
> Most Wanted reagiert sehr sensibel, schnell und deutlich auf zu hohen VRAM-Takt
> Crysis belastet die GPU extrem
_
PS: Ob die Taktraten der Graka geändert wurden, siehst du in GPU-Z, dem CCC, dem RivaTuner, und so weiter ..._

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Kreisverkehr (9. September 2008)

Tja, dann muss ich noch ein paar Tests machen.
Woran sehe ich denn, ob meine Idle-Einstellungen geändert wurden?

So: jetzad: hab im Bios zu viel eingestellt, daher hat das CCC nix mehr angezeigt.
Habe hier weder Most Wanted noch spiele ich Crysis.

Eine Frage: wie weit kann man im Idle den Vram-Takt senken?


----------



## boss3D (9. September 2008)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Tja, dann muss ich noch ein paar Tests machen.
> Woran sehe ich denn, ob meine Idle-Einstellungen geändert wurden?





boss3D schrieb:


> _PS: Ob die Taktraten der Graka geändert wurden, siehst du in GPU-Z, dem CCC, dem RivaTuner, und so weiter ..._





Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Habe hier weder Most Wanted noch spiele ich Crysis.


Dann rate ich zu Gothic 3. Das Game reagiert auch recht schnell auf eine zu stark OCte Graka. Völliger Schwachsinn ist es meiner Meinung nach, die Stabilität einer Graka mit den 3DMarks zu testen. Diese laufen mit viel höheren Taktraten durch, als man stabil bezeichnen kann. Probieren kannst du ja außer G3 noch den FurMark und den Artefact-Scan des ATi-Tools ...


Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Eine Frage: wie weit kann man im Idle den Vram-Takt senken?


Ich untertakte Hardware prinzipiell nicht, deswegen weiß ich das nicht so genau, aber ich habe schon GPU-Z Shots gesehen, wo HD4870er auf 200/400 untertaktet waren. Keine Ahnung, ob das stabil lief.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fifadoc (9. September 2008)

also das im Idle mit dem VRam musst du leider ausprobieren.
hatte meine karte erst auf 40/100 laufen, das war klasse, aber dann doch recht instabil (1-2 abstürze pro tag). Danach hab ich 60/150 probiert und bin nun schrittweise wieder bei 100/300 angelangt. Damit ist die Karte aber auch wirklich stabil im 2D. 
bei weniger Takt bekam ich manchmal abstürze, wenn ich nach dem zocken runter getaktet habe.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (9. September 2008)

Flackert eigentlich bei euch auch dauernd das Bild mit untertaktetem Vram?


----------



## boss3D (9. September 2008)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Flackert eigentlich bei euch auch dauernd das Bild mit untertaktetem Vram?


Wie gesagt, ich Untertakte nicht und, wenn ich den VRAM zu viel OC, dann erhalte ich Bildfehler und Artefacte, oder, wenn der extrem zu hoch ist, stürzt der PC ab.
^^ Ich vermute mal, dass das beim Untertakten nicht viel anders sein wird ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Kreisverkehr (9. September 2008)

na klasse.
Da hatte ich gehört, dass man eben genau dort viele Watt einsparen kann. Dann eben nicht.

Mir ist grad eingefallen, dass einer meinte, Taktratenänderungen vom Vram (umschalten der Lastmodi) führt automatisch zu flackern...

Dann mach ich mal a bisl Feintuning.

e:/ 67°C im Idle find ich jetz eigentlich ziemlich gut und leise.. 74°C unter Furmark is mir doch bisl zu laut


----------



## xxcenturioxx (9. September 2008)

Also meine 4870 läuft mit 200/200 absolut stabil im 2D..
Auch wenn ich von 800/1025 wieder runter takte..
Kein Problem..
Noch tiefer geht allerdings nicht mehr sehr viel bei GPU, da gibt es abstürze..


----------



## Kreisverkehr (9. September 2008)

Bei mir flackert komischerweise das Bild, außer wenn der VRam immer in jedem Lastmodus mit der selben Frequenz läuft...

Dafür hab ich im Idle weniger Volt anliegen an der GPU. Ich versuch noch unter 1,2V zu kommen.

e:/ Flackern is eigentlich weg, jetz weiß ich, was ich verändern kann und was nich.
Nur wird nun im CCC 527% GPU-Last angezeigt im Idle, was ja nicht sein kann...+


e:/ ein Problem gelöst, ein neues bekommen:
Die Taktraten im Graka-Bios werden nun übernommen. Kein Flackern, kein garnix. Der Vram bleibt wie im Original nun auf der höchsten Taktfrequenz.
Dafür nun das neue Problem: Unter Vista64 werden nicht mehr als 790/1050Mhz übernommen, auch wenn im Bios 850/1100Mhz eingestellt sind.
Irgendwas mach ich doch falsch, oder?
Unter XP, wo ich flashe klappts ja auch...


----------



## Arrow1982 (10. September 2008)

Ist es sicher, daß es kein Anzeigefehler ist?


----------



## Kreisverkehr (10. September 2008)

Von den Punkten her, nö.
Ich flash jetz einfach neu, mach den Treiber neu drauf etc. Fang also komplett von vorne an.

e:/ So, das CCC war Schuld, jetzt läufts eigentlich so, wie ich das wollte.
Nur hat sich durchs Atitool herausgestellt, dass 850/1100 zu weit ist, und der Chip keine 830MHz durchhält.
Beim Ram hab ich auch noch ein paar Mhz Luft nach oben, aber der bleibt bei glatten 1100.

Bei Furmark hab ich nun ca. 75°C nach ein paar Sekunden. Geht eigentlich. Kühler will ichs eigentlich nicht haben, mal schauen, ob die Lautstärke nach längerer Zeit noch erträglich bleibt.


----------



## Arrow1982 (12. September 2008)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Von den Punkten her, nö.
> Ich flash jetz einfach neu, mach den Treiber neu drauf etc. Fang also komplett von vorne an.
> 
> e:/ So, das CCC war Schuld, jetzt läufts eigentlich so, wie ich das wollte.
> ...




Und wenns nur 820 beim Chip ist, ists ja auch nicht so schlecht! Reicht allemal! 

Vorallem der DDR5 überzeugt immerwieder duch seine Taktfreudigkeit. Warum da AMD nicht von vornherein 100 Mhz höher geht? Habe noch von keiner 4870 gehört, die das nicht geschafft hätte!


----------



## Kreisverkehr (13. September 2008)

Jup, des stimmt.
Ich hab mal aus Interesse den 3DMArk03 drüberlaufen lassen (1920x1200, 8xAA, etc. Im Anhang).
Der Lüfter hat schon deutlich aufgedreht, aber weder Bildfehler, noch Abstürze oder sonstwas.

CoD4 hats auch überlebt. Scheint eine stabile Taktrate zu sein.

Der Ram macht viel mit, 1000 Mhz hätten die ihn wirklich takten lassen sollen...
GPU-Z meint übrigens, dass 71°C das Maximum sind. Egal.


----------



## xTc (4. Oktober 2008)

*Eine liebe Frage nebenbei:*

Kann jemand diesen Thread hier oben festpinnen damit er nicht so weit durchgeschoben wird?

Dann können die Leute auch hier über die Leistung der 1GB HD4870 weiter diskutieren und müssen dafür nicht die dazugehörige PCGHX-News  (*HD4870 1GB am 7. August?*) zuspammen.

Dafür war dieser Thread ja auch eigentlich gedacht. 


Gruß


----------



## DanielX (5. Oktober 2008)

Kann es sein das Crysis mit einer 4870 nicht so recht will?

Ich kann auf 840/1150 alles laufen lassen bis auf Crysis, selbst 3DMark03/06 auf repeat und komplett hoch gedreht.

Oder sind die Taktraten doch nicht 100% stabil, das ist leider was ich befürchte.


----------



## Fransen (5. Oktober 2008)

DanielX schrieb:


> Kann es sein das Crysis mit einer 4870 nicht so recht will?
> 
> Ich kann auf 840/1150 alles laufen lassen bis auf Crysis, selbst 3DMark03/06 auf repeat und komplett hoch gedreht.
> 
> Oder sind die Taktraten doch nicht 100% stabil, das ist leider was ich befürchte.



Die Temps sind aber Ok, oder??

Wie sieht es denn im im ATI Tool aus -->>zeigt er Artefakte an??


----------



## DanielX (5. Oktober 2008)

Temps voll OK, max. 68°C.

ATI-Tool zeigt manchmal keine Fehler und manchmal welche, sehr unzuverlässig.


----------



## boss3D (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde mir bald eine neue HD4870 kaufen und bin noch etwas unsicher, ob es wieder ein Modell von Sapphire sein soll. Immerhin will ich das beste OC-Potenzial und wenn ich mir so die Tests verschiedener Hardwareseiten anschaue, schneidet die Powercolor überall hervorragend ab.

Weiß irgendjemand, welche HD4870 im Durchschnitt das beste OC-Potenzial aufweist?

_PS: Die Graka kommt unter H²O > es ist also egal, welchen Kühler die drauf hat. _

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DanielX (5. Oktober 2008)

Nur zur Info meine Karte lief selbst mit 850/1200 durch 3DMarkVantage, aber ich kann dir wahrscheinlich am Montag mehr sagen da ein Kollege von mir sich die gleiche dann kaufen will.

Und diese wird dann natürlich auch erstmal einem Gründlichen OC-Check unterzogen. 

PS: Teste gleich nochmal Crysis mit mehr Kühlung.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Fransen (5. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich werde mir bald eine neue HD4870 kaufen und bin noch etwas unsicher, ob es wieder ein Modell von Sapphire sein soll. Immerhin will ich das beste OC-Potenzial und wenn ich mir so die Tests verschiedener Hardwareseiten anschaue, schneidet die Powercolor überall hervorragend ab.
> 
> Weiß irgendjemand, welche HD4870 im Durchschnitt das beste OC-Potenzial aufweist?
> 
> ...



CB hat einen RV770 OC-Thread, vllt. kannst du dort mal reinschauen.

Link...
--->>ich sehe gerade, ist viel Mist in dem Thread :-/


----------



## boss3D (5. Oktober 2008)

Super, aber "benchstable"-Werte bringen mir nichts. Benchstable ging auch meine Sapphire voll ab. Ich bin an Werten interessiert, die zu 100 % stabil laufen.

Kann man nicht einfach sagen, die Grakas des Herstellers XY lassen sich besonders gut OCn?
*
[Edit]*
Danke für den Link. Werde ich mir morgen mal genauer ansehen.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## y33H@ (5. Oktober 2008)

> Kann man nicht einfach sagen, die Grakas des Herstellers XY lassen sich besonders gut OCn?


Nö, die laufen alle vom gleichen (TSMC-) Band.

cYa


----------



## angelo.zehr (6. Oktober 2008)

kurze Frage..
Ich habe das P5W DH Deluxe (pci 1.1) und eine Sapphire x1950Pro

ist die Leistung besser mit 2 dieser GraKa's oder mit einer einzelnen 4850 bzw. 4870 mit 1GB.. z.B. diese ?

was empfiehlt ihr mir? CrossFire oder neue GraKa?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (6. Oktober 2008)

moin,
neue graka ganz klar, aber solange du keine videobearbeitung machst oder arma, stalker cs, oder sonst irgend ein game zockst welches richtig frisst reicht die 512er.

mfg


----------



## F4K3R (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde mir die 4870 mit 1 GB Speicher nehmen. Meine persönliche empfehlung ist die PowerColor PCS+. Denn diese hat schon einen anderen Kühler vom Werk aus montiert. Denn der Standard Kühler ist nicht so der bringer.

Wenn man nicht so viel Geld hinlegen möchte kann ich da nur die 4850 mit 512MB empfehlen. Da gibt es schon genügend andere Kühlsysteme für einen guten Kurz.
Es hängt nun davon ab was für Auflösungen du benutzt und welche Spiele du spielst. Achja und der Prozessor ist auch nicht ganz unwichtig. Denn es bringt nichts einer der schnellsten Grafikkarten zu montieren wenn diese durch den Prozessor limitiert werden.
Es muss also alles zueinander passen.

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## caine2011 (7. Oktober 2008)

außerdem musst du sehen wie viel ram du schon drin hast

bei 4gib ram verbaut fehlen dir sowieso schon bei 32bit os 512mib 
wenn du eine 4870 mit einem gib verbaust kannst du max 3gb nutzen


----------



## caine2011 (7. Oktober 2008)

@angelo.zehr: wär cool wenn du dein system in dein profil eintragen könntest

wenn du keinen starken dualcore von intel (ab 2,6 ghz) oder quadcore hast lohnt sich eher eine 4850 
die 4870 würde sich langweilen wenn du nur einen singlecore hast

empfehle
die 4850 dualslot von sapphire
läuft bei mir nch 2 stunden crisis dx10 @1280x1024 oc auf 700/1148 bei gerade 52 grad


----------



## xTc (7. Oktober 2008)

angelo.zehr schrieb:


> kurze Frage..
> Ich habe das P5W DH Deluxe (pci 1.1) und eine Sapphire x1950Pro
> 
> ist die Leistung besser mit 2 dieser GraKa's oder mit einer einzelnen 4850 bzw. 4870 mit 1GB.. z.B. diese ?
> ...



Eine starke Karte a la HD4870 reicht dicke. Entweder die Version mit 512 oder 1.024MB, da musst du aber abwiegen ob du den zusätzlichen Speicher brauchst und ob dir der damit verbundene Mehrpreis es Wert ist.


*@ Caine2011:*

Du kannst dein Posting editieren. Unten rechts in der Ecke auf "Ändern" klicken. Doppelpost sind eig. nicht nötig 


Gruß


----------



## F4K3R (8. Oktober 2008)

Das mit den 3 GB Ram ist irgendwie quatsch. Es werden offensichtlich volle 4 GB Ram mit Windows Vista 32 Bit erkannt. Allerdings wohl erst ab dem SP1. Bei uns wird eine 512 MB GeForce 8800 GT verwendet und das System zeigt trotzdem 4 GB Ram an. Es kann aber sein dass ihr das SP in der InstallationsDVD integrieren müsst. Denn dies habe ich getan und es funzt alles einwandfrei. Weiß aber nicht wie das mit einer 1 GB Grafikkarte aussieht. Aber ich vermute mal das dies kein Unterschied bringt.

Und Crossfire oder SLI würde ich zur Zeit noch nicht aufbauen. Das Thema Microruckler ist immernoch da und wird dir nur Ärger machen wenn Du so etwas mit 2 Grafikkarten oder einer X2 Grafikkarte benutzen willst. Und leider bringt dir das nicht doppelt so viel Frames nur weil ich eine 2. Grafikkarte einbaue. Manche Spiele werden sogar langsamer wenn du 2 Grafikkarten hast.
Also eine gute HD4870 oder sogar nur eine HD4850 je nachdem wieviel Geld du ausgeben möchtest sollten da vollkommen ausreichen.
Ich nutze eine HD4850 von Sapphire mit 512 MB (Referenzkühler) und bin damit voll zufrieden. Alle Spiele laufen einwandfrei. Achja und mit ATI Tray Tool kann man da auch den Kühler so automatisch steuern, sodass ich im 2D nicht über 65 Grad und im 3D nicht über 60 Grad Celsius komme ohne das die störend laut wird. Der Lüfter stellt sich automatisch um sobald man ein Spiel startet.
Also alles kein Problem mehr seit dem es Tools gibt die das steuern können.

Was hast du eigentlich für ein Rechner wo das rein soll?
Mach mal genaue Angaben.
Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. Oktober 2008)

F4K3R schrieb:


> Das mit den 3 GB Ram ist irgendwie quatsch. Es werden offensichtlich volle 4 GB Ram mit Windows Vista 32 Bit erkannt. Allerdings wohl erst ab dem SP1. Bei uns wird eine 512 MB GeForce 8800 GT verwendet und das System zeigt trotzdem 4 GB Ram an. Es kann aber sein dass ihr das SP in der InstallationsDVD integrieren müsst. Denn dies habe ich getan und es funzt alles einwandfrei. Weiß aber nicht wie das mit einer 1 GB Grafikkarte aussieht. Aber ich vermute mal das dies kein Unterschied bringt.




Ich weiß zwar nicht wie du darauf kommst, aber stimmt nicht!!!!

Seid dem SP1 zeigt Vista den Verbauten speicher auf dem Arbeitsplatz an!! Aber nicht den teil den es verweden kann!
Guck mal in den taskmanager bei "systemleistung -> Physikalischer speicher 
-> Insgesamt" Da wird mit sicherheit was in der richtung 32...... oder max 35.... stehen !


----------



## y33H@ (8. Oktober 2008)

> Es werden offensichtlich volle 4 GB Ram mit Windows Vista 32 Bit *erkannt*.


Erkannt ungleich genutzt  Bei 32 Bit ist bei 3,5 GiB Ende. Pro Applikation (ohne Tweaks) nur 2 GiB.

cYa


----------



## F4K3R (8. Oktober 2008)

Na dann sag mir doch mal welches Programm was so jeder verwendet auch mehr als 2 GiB verwendet.
Ich kenne da mal keins. Es gibt kein Spiel dass mehr als 2 GiB wirklich verwendet.
Was ich mich nur immer Frage was hat der Arbeitsspeicher mit dem Speicher von der Grafikkarte zu tun?
Nur weil der Speicher auf der Grafikkarte größer wird, wird doch nicht der Arbeitsspeicher kleiner. Das wird hier schon seit einiger Zeit behauptet.
Dies kann ich nun nicht nachvollziehen.
Allerdings konnte ich das noch nicht direkt vergleichen. Also noch keine Grafikkarte mit mehr als 512MB eingebaut.
Jedenfalls das mit den 3,5 GiB scheint doch zu stimmen. Denn mehr wird leider wirklich nicht angezeigt. Außer beim Arbeitsplatz. 
Naja egal...
... was hat das eigentlich mit dem Grafikkartenkauf zu tun?

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## Goliath110 (8. Oktober 2008)

F4K3R schrieb:


> Denn diese hat schon einen anderen Kühler vom Werk aus montiert.


Aber trotzdem ist der Kühler extrem nervig. Hab die OC-Version von Club 3D(die hat den gleichen Kühler) und alle 30-40sec dreht das Ding voll auf und das nervt echt total. 

Aber man kann den Lüfter vom Kühlkörper(nur eine Schraube) leicht entfernen und dann entweder einen 120er oder aber zwei 80er-Lüfter draufschnallen und die langsam drehen lassen. Die Lösung ist echt gut. Ich hab bei mir einen Noctua NF P12 drauf gemacht und jetzt ist sie unhörbar, hat im 2D nur 42° und nach 20min Furmark maximal 65°.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. Oktober 2008)

F4K3R schrieb:


> Na dann sag mir doch mal welches Programm was so jeder verwendet auch mehr als 2 GiB verwendet.
> Ich kenne da mal keins. Es gibt kein Spiel dass mehr als 2 GiB wirklich verwendet.


Crysis und Warhead in den maximalen Qualitätsstuffen nutzen sehr wohl mehr als 2GB 
Ich würd nicht mehr runter auf 2GB gehen!



F4K3R schrieb:


> Was ich mich nur immer Frage was hat der Arbeitsspeicher mit dem Speicher von der Grafikkarte zu tun?
> Nur weil der Speicher auf der Grafikkarte größer wird, wird doch nicht der Arbeitsspeicher kleiner. Das wird hier schon seit einiger Zeit behauptet.
> Dies kann ich nun nicht nachvollziehen.



Das ding ist das ein OS maximal mit 4GB speicher umgehen kann. zu den 4 GB zählen aber auch die speicherbereiche der, zb eingabegeräte CPU, cach, graka VRAM, alles was einen speicher hat !!!
Nicht nur die "offensichtlichen" geräte im PC brauchen speicher, ja selbst eine maus oder tastertur und das wird alles von den 4GB abgezogen!
Also wenn 4GB in einem rechner mit 32bit OS sind wird der Grafikspeicher und der aller anderen geräte abgezogen, dann hast du den Arbeitsspeicher den Wndows benutzen kann!


----------



## F4K3R (9. Oktober 2008)

Also müssten mir auch mehr als 3,5 GB Speicher angegeben werden sobald ich z.B. eine GeForce 8800 GTS (320 MB) montiere?
Denn es wird ja von 512 MB auf 320 MB VRam abgespeckt und es diese Differenz muss mir dann ja zwangsläufig dann beim Arbeitsspeicher mehr angegeben werden?
Verstehe ich das also richtig dass wenn man alles was einen Speicher hat zusammenzählt man dann auf max. 4 GB kommen sollte? Also 8MB für die CPU, 512 MB für die Grafikkarte. Die Differenz zu 4 GB sollte dann der Arbeitsspeicher sein?
Was passiert wenn ich ein Crossfire System aufbauen möchte mit 2 mal 1 GB VRAM? Darf ich dan bei einem 32 Bit OS nur 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher installieren? Da mehr gar nichts bringen würde?

Wenn dass so sein sollte muss ich das mal ausprobieren.

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## u22 (10. Oktober 2008)

Konnte jetzt bei meiner Sapphire HD4870 512MB durch ein neues Bios und Modifikation den Stromverbrauch im Idle von 137W auf 92W senken.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Oktober 2008)

An alle besitzer einer Sapphire HD 4870 512MB

Es gibt ein neues bios welches die stromsparfunktionen endlich zuverlässig aktiviert und im overdrive menü endlich taktraten bis 850/1200 freischaltet 

Desweiteren wurde die automatische lüftersteuerung verbessert, sie reagiert nicht mehr so hecktisch 

*Änderungen im Überblick:*
- PowerPlay im Bios aktiviert
- VRam Flackern ist weg
- PP Takt und Spannung im Bios geändert
- Lüftersteuerung geändert
- Overdrivelimit höher gesetzt


Sapphire Technology - drivers

http://www.radeon3d.org/forum/thread-68-post-492.html#pid492


@boss3d

damit dürfte wohl die frage geklärt sein warum manche im CCC nicht 850/1200 einstellen können


----------



## u22 (10. Oktober 2008)

schön abkopiert


----------



## boss3D (10. Oktober 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> @boss3d
> 
> damit dürfte wohl die frage geklärt sein warum manche im CCC nicht 850/1200 einstellen können


Jo. Meine ehemalige Sapphire hatte dieses BIOS wohl von Anfang an drauf ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Dae666mon (10. Oktober 2008)

Moin

Bei der Sapphire HD 4870 1GB kann ich das Bios der 512er nicht einsetzten oder?? Im CCC kann ich max 800/1100 einstellen, Aber die Lüftersteuerung von meiner funktioniert gut, beim starten heult der Lüfter kurz auf, danach ist Ruhe, sowohl 2D als auch 3D.


----------



## Lochti (10. Oktober 2008)

Hi liebe Leute ,

ich habe meine Graka HD4850 Umgebaut und möchte nun anfangen sie zu tunen !
Nun brauche ich eure Hilfe , meine Fragen an euch !
1. Wie kann ich diese karte Tunen 
Habe sie auf 700 Mhz GPU / und 1080 Mhz Speicher 

2. Was für Treiber sind die besten zum Tunen
Treiber habe ich den 8.9

3. Welche Tools Brauche ich zum Tunen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Oktober 2008)

Dae666mon schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Bei der Sapphire HD 4870 1GB kann ich das Bios der 512er nicht einsetzten oder?? Im CCC kann ich max 800/1100 einstellen, Aber die Lüftersteuerung von meiner funktioniert gut, beim starten heult der Lüfter kurz auf, danach ist Ruhe, sowohl 2D als auch 3D.



Würde ich von abraten


----------



## Digger (10. Oktober 2008)

wie flsh ich denn das bios meiner HD4870?`hab sowas noch nie gemacht


----------



## F4K3R (10. Oktober 2008)

Was mich hier ein bisschen wundert ist dass das Release Date des BIOS vom 26.September 2008 ist. Also man hätte das durchaus schon ein paar Tage mal früher mal online stellen können. Stattdessen taucht das erst jetzt auf?
Naja was ATI damit bezwecken wollte???
Naja besser spät als nie.

Wie sieht dass denn mit den 1 GB versionen aus?
Und was ist mit der 4850? Wird es dort auch nen neues BIOS geben?

Ich bin mal gespannt was Sapphire sonst noch so alles online stellt.

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## dimA (10. Oktober 2008)

Dae666mon schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Bei der Sapphire HD 4870 1GB kann ich das Bios der 512er nicht einsetzten oder?? Im CCC kann ich max 800/1100 einstellen, Aber die Lüftersteuerung von meiner funktioniert gut, beim starten heult der Lüfter kurz auf, danach ist Ruhe, sowohl 2D als auch 3D.



Am besten immer mit GPU-Z das eigene Bios auslesen und dann mit dem RBE Tool anpassen.


----------



## Z4Ck (11. Oktober 2008)

Digger schrieb:


> wie flsh ich denn das bios meiner HD4870?`hab sowas noch nie gemacht



Guckst du hier: Guide: ATI HD4850/70 - Temperatur-Fix + OC


----------



## y33H@ (11. Oktober 2008)

Die Flash-Anleitung an sich ist ok, das BIOS _imo_ Schrott. Wird nur lauter. Die Temps passen so schon.

cYa


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Oktober 2008)

So nach start schwierigkeiten hab ich das bios drauf 

Die lüftersteuerung ist echt besser geworden und die taktraten kann man jetzt im CCC bis 850/1200, alleine dafür hat es sich gelohnt 

Zum stromverbrauch kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich kein strommessgerät besitze


----------



## Digger (11. Oktober 2008)

komisch bei mir steht dass ich einen "p/n fehler" habe...wenn ich mit atiwinflash das neue vbios drauf machen will. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Oktober 2008)

Digger schrieb:


> komisch bei mir steht dass ich einen "p/n fehler" habe...wenn ich mit atiwinflash das neue vbios drauf machen will.



ich habs jetzt mit einer liveDOS cd gemacht, da gabs kein problem


----------



## Digger (11. Oktober 2008)

hmm mit dos hab ich leider gar keine erfahrun...deshalb wär mir das in windows eig lieber. 
hab ebend auch noch nen screen hinzugefügt, beim letzten post


----------



## DanielX (11. Oktober 2008)

Ist das normal das der RAM der 4870 so übelst Temperatur empfindlich ist?

Bei 1100Mhz macht der RAM bei 72°C Fehler, also Lüfter was hoch und siehe da mit 68°C läufts.

Und das beste der RAM wird heißer als die GPU, wird aber wohl auch daran liegen das die RAMs und Spawas den gleichen Kühlkörper haben.

MfG DanielX


----------



## y33H@ (11. Oktober 2008)

Wie list du den VRAM aus? Mem-I/O ist ein Teil der GPU 

cYa


----------



## DanielX (11. Oktober 2008)

NEEEEIIIIINNNNN, ich BOB. 

Gut dann wie lese ich den RAM richtig aus, oder gibts keinen?

Und gibts ne kurze erklärung zu den einzelnen Temps?

MfG DanielX


----------



## y33H@ (11. Oktober 2008)

Mem-I/O, Display-I/O und Shader sind alles Sensoren im RV770, "Core Temperature" auch. VDDC 1-3/4 bzw. VRM 1-3/4 sind die Spannungswandler. Die Temp des VRAMs kannst du bei keiner mir bekannten Radeon auslesen. Das geht nur bei einigen GF 6,7 und ich meine einigen 8ern (G9x-Basis).

cYa


----------



## DanielX (11. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## Dae666mon (11. Oktober 2008)

Moin

Ich warte dann lieber auf nen offizielles BIOS, das flashen wäre weniger das Prob, eher das Tool.


----------



## johnny mnemonic (11. November 2008)

Also, der "DOS"-Flasher von Sapphire funktioniert unter Vista 64bit nicht. Bleibt dann wohl nur WinFlash. Die haben da einen neuen Zustand hinzugefügt, bei dem die Karte runtergetaktet wird auf 200/500 MHz (GPU/VRAM) bei 1.083 V. 
Also, das ähnliche BIOS hab ich ja schon vor etwa 2 Monaten gebastelt. Wenn die aber das mit dem Flackern weggekrigt haben sollen, dann werde ich wahrscheinlich dieses BIOS mit kleinen Modifikationen bei mir einspielen.
Bei mir läuft die Karte in 2D bei 250/225 MHz. Ich habe hier gesehen, dass manche noch nidriegere Frequnzen haben. Muss ich mal ausprobieren. Bemerkenswert ist, dass die Senkung der VRAM-Frequenz von 900 auf 225 MHz eine Ersparnis von fast 50W bringt.

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Edit: mit WinFlash ging's nicht. Ich bekam den p/n-Fehler oder so. Hab dann von einer Win98 Boot-Diskette gestartet und auf diese weise das BIOS geflasht. Ging wesentlich schneller als mit WinFlash. Leider startet jetzt CCC nicht mehr. Der meint, bei mir ist keine passende Hardware zu finden. Seltsam. Deinstallieren lässt er sich auch nicht. Hat schon jemand dieses BIOS ausprobiert?


----------



## Bios (27. Dezember 2008)

Huhu
bin völlig neu hier und hab nun mehrfach schon probleme mit meiner ati radeon hd4870.
Grade wieder beim Cod 4 zocken einfach Bildschirm schwarz -> Neugestartet -> Bluescreen
wpfb_ati2dv
Der Treiber ist in einer endlosschleife.
Gestern hatte ich beim surfen ein "klick" aus dem pc der dann auch direkt runtergefahren ist
danach kam ein Bluescreen mit der dem problem oder sowas:ati2dvag
Habt ihr da vielleicht ne idee?
Den neusten Treiber habe ich eigentlich naja denke ich
könntet ihr mir vllt einen Link zum neusten geben?


----------



## xTc (27. Dezember 2008)

Welchen Catalyst hast du den drauf?



Bios schrieb:


> könntet ihr mir vllt einen Link zum neusten geben?



Hier findest du den neuest Treiber für dein Betriebssystem: *Drivers & Tools | GAME.AMD.COM*


Gruß


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Dezember 2008)

Bios schrieb:


> Huhu
> bin völlig neu hier und hab nun mehrfach schon probleme mit meiner ati radeon hd4870.
> Grade wieder beim Cod 4 zocken einfach Bildschirm schwarz -> Neugestartet -> Bluescreen
> wpfb_ati2dv
> ...



wenn du den Catalyst 8.12 noch nich drauf hast, mach den auf jeden fall auch drauf


----------



## Bios (27. Dezember 2008)

den hab ich ja schon drauf das ist ja eben das problem.
Verstehe nicht wiso windows mir klarmachen will das iwas mitm treiber
der graka nicht stimmt


----------



## xTc (27. Dezember 2008)

@* Bios*:

Könntest du bitte mal den Rest deines Systems posten. In den Weiten des WWW's hatten schon einige dieses Problem.

Bei einigen lag es am Speicher. Entweder war der Speicher zu weit übertaktet oder doe Latenzzeiten waren zu stramm.


Gruß


----------



## Bios (27. Dezember 2008)

Hab mal unten die Cpu-Z und Gpu-Z Datein(txt)
Hochgeladen hoffe das hilft dir weiter.
Falls dir noch etwas fehlt schreibs bitte ins Thema


----------



## xTc (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube ich ich weiß was dein Problem ist.

Hast du die Latenzzeiten auf 4-4-4-12? Wenn ja, ist das dein Problem. Dein Speicher läuft nur mit CL5-5-5-15.

Ich hoffe, das ich dies in dem TXT-File richtig erkannt habe. Hilfreicher wäre es, wenn du zwei Screens von CPU-Z posten könnntest.

Einmal, wo man den Reiter "Memory" sieht und weiterhin ein Screen wo man den Reiter "SPD" sieht. Bitte achte bei dem Screen bei SPD darauf, das du einen Slot wählst in dem ein Speicher verbaut ist.


Gruß


----------



## Bios (28. Dezember 2008)

So:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (28. Dezember 2008)

Bios schrieb:


> So:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke.

1. Mögleichkeit:

Ram-Spannung auf 2,25V setzten. Dazu die Latenzzeiten auf 4-4-4-15.

2. Mögleichkeit:

Ram-Spannung auf 1,85V und die Latenzzeiten auf 5-5-5-18.

Schau mal ob die Probleme dann immer noch auftreten.

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob du das schon probiert hast. Wenn ja dann sag bescheid. Wenn nein hast du nun was zu tun. 


Gruß


----------



## Bios (28. Dezember 2008)

ganz ehrlich?
Ich hab keine ahnung wie ich das mache bzw. wo.
Habe von hardware absolut keine ahnung.


----------



## boss3D (28. Dezember 2008)

Einfach ins BIOS deines MBs gehen _(Entf beim Bootvorgang)_ und dort nach "Timings" suchen. Event. musst du bei den Speicherenstellungen erst "manual" auswählen, bevor du zu den erweiterten Optionen kommst ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Schluse (31. Dezember 2008)

Habe Problem mit meiner Graka.Bei C&C 3 Tiberium War zum Beispiel ruckelt es wie Sau und des öfteren schmeißt er mich raus mit Meldung Treiber nach Fehler erneuert.
Habe alles ausprobiert von Catalyst deinstallieren und andere Version wie die Graka über Overdrive runter setzen.
Habe bei dem Spiel deinstalliert und installiert ,alle Patches ausprobiert.
Dann mal ein Ram-Riegel entfernt.Von den Temperaturen her ist alles OK
spielt sich so um die 40 Grad ab.Laut Memtest sind die Speicher in Ordnung.Über3D Vantage erreich ich so um die 11000 Punkte.Habe auch mal den ATI Service auf deaktiviert gestellt.Hat einer noch einen Rat?
Mein PC:
E8400
HD4870 1024MB
2x2GB 1066 Ram Speicher
Vista 32 Bit
Mal anders gefragt sollte doch mit diesem PC möglich sein C&C in 1680x1050 und alles in Mittel flüssig es zu spielen,oder?


----------



## u22 (31. Dezember 2008)

Wie steht bei dir Catalyst A.I. im CCC?

Mal deaktivieren und dann nochmal testen.

Treibereinstellungen mal alle überprüft,ob da was komisches ist? AA/AF mal aus gemacht?


----------



## johnnyGT (31. Dezember 2008)

hilfe kann nit oc´en!!mitm river


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. Dezember 2008)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> hilfe kann nit oc´en!!mitm river




hast du den aktuellen rivatuner drauf? 2.22 ? der unterstützt erst den CCC8.12, ansonsten übertakte halt übers CCC, geht genau so gut


----------



## johnnyGT (31. Dezember 2008)

ja der 2.22 -aber im ccc kann ich die gpu nur bis 675 takten!!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. Dezember 2008)

hmmm, dann bin auch überfragt warum der rivatuner nicht geht , sorry


----------



## DarkMoon09 (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo, bin neu hier  
also ich hab ein Problem mit meiner Grafikkarte.
Hin und wieder kommen Bluescreens (zum beispiel wenn ich WoW 2mal öffne was beim alten rechner kein problem war)
Ich habe dann immer ein paar verschiedene Bluescreens : ati3dvag.dll oder atkdisp.dll oder so ähnliche wechseln manchmal.
Ich habe die Asus ATI Radeon HD4780  EAH4870/HDTI.
4Gig Ram
Intel Core 2Duo CPU E8500 3.16Ghz
Windows XP home (5.1 Build 2600)
ATI Catalyst drauf vor 1ner Woche aktualisiert.
Hab auch gelesen das AsusSmartDoc nicht gut sein soll und daher deinstalliert.

Ich hab kein Plan ob ihr mir mit den Daten helfen könnt, wenn nicht einfach sagen was ihr gern wissen wollt. 
Danke schonmal im Vorraus  
DarkMoon09


----------



## boss3D (7. Januar 2009)

@ johnnyGT
1.) Da, wo du auf deinem Screen gerade drinnen bist, könntest du sowieso nur die Lüfterdrehzahl verändern.
2.) Oc doch einfach mit dem CCC, oder dem ATi GPU Clock Tool ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## johnnyGT (7. Januar 2009)

danke BOSS ich kannte das ATI GPU CLO.. garnicht!!-der ccc lässt nur mikrige takterhöhungen zu !-ahja meine HDD is im A**** von daher wird dir nächten tage eine neue gekauft und xp neu aufgelegt!vllt klappt dann auch der river


----------



## The_Freak (7. Januar 2009)

Habe mit meiner Asus EAH HD4870 genau die gleichen abstürze wie mit der Saphire HD4870... nach meistens nichtmal 5min spielen wird das Bild in braun/graue Streifen geteilt, anschließend resettet der pc sich mit nem Bluescreen einfach neu. 
Und genau deswegen will ich das Saphire bugfix-Bios draufhaun, soll ja schließlich wunder bewirken, allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich mir damit die Asus-Karte zerhaue^^
Weiß da wer was?


----------



## TMJK (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo erstmal​ 
Hat jemand von euch Probleme mit der GPU Auslastung mit ner 4870x2 im dx10 Modus?

In Crysis, FC2 und Stalker CS werden bei mir die GPU´s nur ca 50% ausgelastet (dx10).
Probleme mit Texturen oder dergleichen hab ich nicht.
In dx9 werden beide GPU´s maximal ausgelastet.

Treiber ist der Catalyst 8.12 und sie taktet auch hoch im 3D Modus

Hab keine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte.
Hat jemand irgendwelche Tipps?

Edit: Problem gelöst
Das OSD vom Riva Tuner hat sie aus irgendeinen Grund in dx10 ausgebremst  warum aber egal jetzt ist sie wieder zu 100% beschäftigt​


----------



## boss3D (6. Februar 2009)

Bis auf ein paar Rechtschreibfehler eine nette Beschreibung, allerdings hätte sie besser hierhin gepasst. Frag doch einen Mod, ob er dein Posting ins LuKü-Unterforum verschieben kann und poste dann bitte noch, ob sich temperaturmäßig auch deutlich was verändert hat ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## maximum076 (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo, bin neu hier....Habe ein kleines Prob mit meine 4850

meine graka:Gainward HD 4850 "GS" 1024 Mb
vista 64 
4094 mb
athlon 64 x2 6000+

egal ob ich gta4 oder z.b call of duty 5 zocken will dann ruckelt es!,habe den neuesten treiber drauf und es ruckelt und ruckelt egal in welcher auflösung,genauso wie der treiber vorher 8.12 oder so...habe eine neuinstal. machen müssen und hatte vor 3 wochen einen älteren treiber drauf und da lief alles ohne prob.auch fc2,crysis usw..
bin leider net der freak und kenne mich da net so aus...
müsste ich die älteren wo ich drauf habe deinst...oder habe momentan nur die letzten 2 treiber drauf!ich habe die treiber immer nur drauf inst..war das falsch??
bitte um hilfe,welche treiber benutzt ihr mit der gleichen graka??
danke im voraus....

*
*


----------



## ATIFan22 (6. Februar 2009)

Du solltest die beser vorher deinstallieren,ist immer besser,wenn du den du grad drauf hast deinstallierst hast,installier einfach wieder den auf den es am besten lief


----------



## maximum076 (6. Februar 2009)

ok aber unter software/programme steht nix...
kann ja net einfach die treiber ordner unter ati löschen muss es doch richtig deinstallieren...


----------



## maximum076 (6. Februar 2009)

da steht nur ati install manager unter software/programme...


----------



## Digger (6. Februar 2009)

hat sich schon wer sich eine XFX 4870 gekauft?

wir haben schon stark hier diskutiert : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcghx-news/35573-xfx-s-radeons-bei-alternate-gelistet.html
wegen diesem PCB vorsprung an dewr vorderseite der karte. so wie es aussieht, is die karte somit inkompatibel zu einigen WAkühlern.

selbst anfragen bei shops, führten nur zu schwammigen formulierungen.

vllt gibts hier einige die schon infos über die karte haben, am besten natürlich eigene erfahrungsberichte.

gruß digger


----------



## boss3D (6. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß es zwar nicht genau, was das sein soll, aber ich vermute stark, dass es sich dabei um eine Art "Stabilitäsleiste" handelt. Meine ehem. Club3D HD4870 hatte auch so eine Leiste aus Kupfer und die konnte man leicht herunternehmen, da sie nur mit 3 Schrauben befestigt war. Allerdings ging die Leiste bei der Club3D entlang der ganzen PCB-Seite und nicht bloß über 2/3 ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Digger (6. Februar 2009)

und bei XFX sieht das ja nich aus wie ne leiste, finde ich. das sieht stark nach nem stück PCB aus...


----------



## boss3D (6. Februar 2009)

Nein. Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, ist das keine verlängertes PCB. Das ist ein eigenes Bauteil. Die entscheidende Frage für uns WaKü-Anhänger ist doch, ob man das Ding abmontieren kann ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Digger (6. Februar 2009)

genau...nur kann leider keiner die frage beantworten. nichmal die shops selber


----------



## Fransen (7. Februar 2009)

Digger schrieb:


> genau...nur kann leider keiner die frage beantworten. nichmal die shops selber



Richtig -.-
Gerade von ALternate hätte ich mir eine Antwort auf die Frage erhofft.


----------



## boss3D (7. Februar 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Gerade von ALternate hätte ich mir eine Antwort auf die Frage erhofft.


Nun ja, die zerlegen die Grakas nicht, die verkaufen sie bloß. Wenn, dann müsste man schon eine mail an den XFX Support schreiben ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fransen (7. Februar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Nun ja, die zerlegen die Grakas nicht, die verkaufen sie bloß. Wenn, dann müsste man schon eine mail an den XFX Support schreiben ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Bei der Sparkle 98GTX+ und der Sapphire HD4870 von mir, hatten sie auf diese Frage auch eine Antwort auf lager.


----------



## userNr.8 (7. Februar 2009)

ich habe vorhin meine 4870 Gs eingebaut und GTA IV mit meiner 8800Gt verglichen. Also ich muss sagen das mir das Texturflimmern gehörig auf die Nerven geht. Im Gegensatz zur Nvidia ist das echt heftig    Ich hab auch keine Möglichkeit mehr meine Auflösung auf 1680-1050 zu stellen   gibts einfach nicht mehr


----------



## ATIFan22 (8. Februar 2009)

Mir ist das Texturflimmern jtz auch aufgedallen,aber erst seit ich Win 7 nutze und da nur in 2 D


----------



## userNr.8 (8. Februar 2009)

ich finde das ganz schlimm   also mich stört das echt maßlos.
Naja dann wird die nächste Karte wohl wieder aus dem Hause Nvidia kommen.


----------



## userNr.8 (9. Februar 2009)

Mit Hilfe des ATI-Traytool`s soll man das Texturflimmern in den Griff bekommen. Ich hab schon ne Menge rumprobiert bin aber zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen. Ich kenn das Programm nicht. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen oder Tipps für mich ?
Apropo Alternate, meine Grafikkarte war keine 3 Monate alt als sie den Geist aufgegeben hat. Also ging sie zurück an Alternate von da aus an Gainward  und knapp 4 Wochen später hatte ich dann ne neue.


----------



## Digger (9. Februar 2009)

was is denn texturflimmern???
das hatt ich ja noch nie.
wann kommt sowas und wie sieht sowas denn überhaupt aus?


----------



## xxcenturioxx (9. Februar 2009)

Was auffällt ist dass die ATIs so praktisch erst mal kein Supersampling unterstützen, was mich in GTR schon nervt..
Meine 8800 GTS 640 hatt das noch schön dargestellt mit 8xaa und Hybriden..
Super Bild..
Jetzt bei der ATi kannste auch 24xAA Edge Detect reinkloppen, es wird nicht besser.. DAS stört mich wirklich und ist auch der Grund warum meine nächste Karte definitiv ne nVidia sein wird!


----------



## DocVersillia (9. Februar 2009)

Hi Leuts!

Habe ne Sapphire 4870 mit 1GB Speicher... im Idle habe ich ne Temp von 51°C...habe mal den Stabilitätstest von FurMark 1.6 angeschmissen und dann bei 97°C abgebrochen weil ich es mit der Angst zu tun bekommen habe! Der Lüfter hat wie blöde gebrüllt, rannte also wie die Pest... Jetzt meine Frage: Wieviel kann die Karte/GPU ab? beim PcMark 06 brüllte der Lüfter nicht so und über 80°C komme ich da auch nicht hinaus....

Gruß Doc


----------



## userNr.8 (9. Februar 2009)

@ Digger, das Bild flimmert. bei GTA IV stört es mich am meinsten da flimmert ja fast das ganze Bild so krass das ich aus grosser Entfernung die Autos nicht mehr unterscheiden kann. Ich glaube das du das flimmern nicht wahr nimmst. Hattest du mal ne Nvidia karte? Die haben das Problem nämlich nicht so krass.!

FurMark 1.6 ist dazu da sie Karte bis an die Schmerzgrenze zu treiben. 97°C
ist schon heftig. hab mal gelesen das der Chip bis 100°C ausgelegt sein soll.
Du mit deinen 97° C wärst dann ja noch im "grünen"
ich hätt dann aber auch abgebrochen


----------



## Digger (9. Februar 2009)

@userNR.8, aha hmm also ich kann mich nich erinnern sowas zu haben. hab aba auch nich gta gespielt. ich hatte davor ne nvidia 7900GS, das is aba auch schon seit über nem halben jahr nicht mehr der fall.

@doc, was für eine version hast du denn? hast du eine mit amd-referenz-design? 
die sind in der regel noch nen paar grad heißer als die "neuen" nicht-ref-designs. 
meine ging damals auch ca 92°.
allerdings is furmark auch ein EXTREMfall.
in der regel wir die karte nieee so ausgelastet.


----------



## henrik18 (9. Februar 2009)

Meine Sapphire 4870 wird bei Crysis Warhead maximal 70 Grad Celsius heiss ist dabei aber sehr laut.


----------



## Digger (9. Februar 2009)

ihr solltet schon schreiben welche versionen ihr habt ! sonst kann man das ja nich vergleichen.
sapphires eigenes design is viel kühler als das ref-design.


----------



## DocVersillia (9. Februar 2009)

@ Digger: Ich denke mal das ich die Ref- Version habe... HD4870 1GB GDDR5 PCI-E Dual-I/TVO....  oder erleuchte mich und sag mir wie ich es rausfinde welche das ist....hier der link:  SAPPHIRE HD 4870 1G GDDR5 PCI-E

Danke für die Mühen! Wie gesagt, beim normalen zocken komme ich selten über 80°C hinaus!

Gruß Doc


----------



## Digger (9. Februar 2009)

das ist auch nich die ref-version 
amd hat damals diese version vorgegeben:PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de

das design haben aber nur wenige lange übernommen, da die temperaturen sehr gerne im kritischen bereich waren.

deine version, und eig alle anderen mit nem anderen kühler als aus dem link haben niedrigere temperaturen.

trotzdem is crysis keine referenz für die temperatur. eig kann man temps nur mit furmark vergleichen


----------



## DocVersillia (9. Februar 2009)

und wievel °C kann die GPU jetzt ab?


----------



## Digger (9. Februar 2009)

also ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass die bis 110 gehen kann.

was ja auch naheliegend ist, wenn sogar die referenz-versionen knapp an die 100° kommen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Februar 2009)

DocVersillia schrieb:


> und wievel °C kann die GPU jetzt ab?




100° sollte jede GraKa abkönnen. Viele liegen auch ein gutes stück drüber!


----------



## DocVersillia (10. Februar 2009)

dann danke ich euch für die infos!

Gruß Doc


----------



## mikee (10. Februar 2009)

Endlich habe ich auch eine HD4870x2.
Die plättet locker meine zwei alten Hd3870x2 in crossfireX.
Ist echt eine Erlösung.
In Farcry2 zumindest.
Da hatte ich immer diesen Vram Bug und zwar extrem.
512mb waren anscheinend viel zuwenig.


----------



## ischnaz (15. Februar 2009)

Hey!!

Habe mir vor kurzem diesen PC bei hardwareversand zusammengestellt und liefern lassen! Zuerst ist das Mainboard defekt gewesen (eingeschickt und ersetzt) und nun fährt jedesmal wenn ich auch nur irgendeinen Catalyst installiere (von 8.6 bis 9.1) mein System nicht mehr hoch bzw. nach dem Laden von Windows beginnt er wieder von vorne zu booten (in den abgesicherten Modus komme ich noch)

Wäre jetzt hilfreich wenn jemand eine gute idee hat bevor ich ihn wieder neu aufsetzte

mein System:
ASUS P5QL Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P43, ATX

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 boxed, 12MB, LGA775, 64bit 

Samsung HD501LJ 500GB 7200,16 MB Cache 

Coolermaster Centurion 590, ohne Netzteil schwarz 

Powercolor HD4870X2 2048MB GDDR5 PCI-E 

Samsung SH-223F bare schwarz 
Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz 

4096MB-Kit OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 Titanium Dual Channel, CL4 

Antec Neo HE 650W 

Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit SP1 - SB-Version 

Habe auch schon vorher ein Windows Update gemacht und .NETFramework installiert doch immer wieder das gleiche!! (Habe ihn sicher schon 6-7 mal neu aufgesetzt)  


mfg
ischnaz


----------



## Gohrbi (15. Februar 2009)

*Meine Erfahrung mit der Club 3D 4870 OC*

Wer sich über die Produktvielfalt der 4850/4870 informieren möchte:
ATI 4850/4870 @Alternative Teil 2 - ForumBase

Userreview Club 3D Radeon HD 4870 Overclocked Edition, 512MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (CGAX-4872DDO)

*Lieferumfang:*

Der Lieferumfang fällt gut aus.Ausser einer Treiber CD liegen zwei DVI/VGA Adapter, ein DVI/HDMI Adapter, eine Crossfire Brücke und ein S-Video-/ Composite-Kabelder Karte bei.

Ein 6pin-PCIe-Stromadapter oder Software ist nicht dabei.


*Besonderheiten*

Die Karte hat zwei DVI-Ausgänge

*Kühlung und Takt*

Die Karte taktet sich im 2D Betrieb auf 500/950 Mhz runter. Fan Speed beträgt 7% und die Temperaturen bleiben bei Konstanten 42°. 

Im 3D Betrieb betragen die Taktraten 800/950 Mhz.
Lüfter Geschwindigtkeit steigt innerhalb von 1 Minuten Furmark (1280x1024) auf 64%, und ist sehr deutlich heraus zu hören.
Temperaturen unter Last in meinem Gehäuse (AeroCool ExtremeEngine 3T MidiTower o.Nt. mit 3 Lüftern) auch nach Stunden nicht über 65°C.


*2.UC und OC Erfahrung*

Im Moment stabile Arbeit im 2D mit 150MHz/200MHz (die Temps sind nach 2 Stunden immer noch so!) und 3D mit 810MHz/1000MHz.
Im 2D konnte ich durch das UC eine Ersparnis von ca.60W erreichen. (UC im BIOS nur auf 500MHz/950MHz, was kein Strom spart, da der Speichertakt gleich bleibt)
Das maximale, was funzte war 840MHz/1060MHz. Aber da fingen dann nach 15min kleine Pixelfehler an. Nichts für die Dauer. Bei 2D mit dieser Taktung war nicht festzustellen, außer, dass der Stromzähler schneller wurde. 

*Lautstärke*


Im Idle kann ich sie nicht aus meinen Rechner heraushören weil er angenehm leise vor sich her summt. Unter Last bemerkt man das der Lüfter sich schneller dreht und hörbar lauter wird. 
Lüftersteuerung vorhanden und läßt sich super einstellen, z.B. ATI Tray Tool.
Alles im allen keine sehr leise Karte.

Aus diesem Grund habe ich sie umgebaut und kühle sie nun sehr leise mit dem "Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 Rev.2" und 2x BN Noiseblocker Black Silent XE1R 92mm. Ich nehme somit den Garantieverluß auf Kosten der leisen Karte in kauf. Somit kommt sie im Idle nach Stunden nicht über 35°C und im 3D werden es nie 60°C.
Da ich nicht wußte, was der Anschluß auf der GPU abkann, habe ich eine seperate Lüftersteuerung eingebaut und die Lüfter mittels Y-Adapter angeschlossen.
http://www.arlt.com/oxid.php/sid/65a...isttype/search
Habe keinen freien 3,5" Schacht ext., somit intern eingebaut als Fan1, der beginnt bei 7V und somit laufen die Lüfter immer und ich höre sie nicht raus. Wenn ihr die Temps seht, vollkommen ausreichend.

*Edit:* Habe mit 3 verschiedenen Lüftern den originalen Karten-Lüfteranschluß getestet. Es geht NICHT. Also andere Lüfter, dann MUSS man das NT oder eine separate Lüftersteuerung nutzen.


*Probleme*

ATI Tray Tool und CCC vertragen sich nicht und sind somit nicht zusammen zu nutzen.

Ich habe nur den Catalyst 9.1 (ohne CCC) geladen. Für die Taktung nutze ich das ATI Tray Tool. welches sehr gut zu bedienen ist und zuverlässig funktioniert.

*Fazit*

Positiv:

Sehr gute Karte zum UC/OC. Habe einen großen nutzbaren Bereich von 150MHz bis zu 830MHz.

Negativ:


Nichts für empfindliche Ohren im 3D Betrieb. 

Empfehlung:

Wer mit dem Garantieverlust leben kann, der sollte auf die von mir genannten Komponenten umrüsten. Eine andere Möglichkeit ist das abmotieren der Abdeckung und des Lüfters und an deren Stelle die Montage der 2 Lüfter mittels Kabelbinder. Damit entfällt die Demontage des original Lüfters (kein Garantieverlußt)

Habe heute mal Furmark laufen lassen. 
Auflösung /AA /AF 1280x1024 /anwender / -> Minimum: 41 / Durchschnitt: 49 / Maximum: 53 FPS
Auflösung /AA /AF 1280x1024 /2xAA / -> Minimum: 32 / Durchschnitt: 46 / Maximum: 65 FPS
Auflösung /AA /AF 1280x1024 /4xAA / -> Minimum: 26 / Durchschnitt: 39 / Maximum: 58 FPS
Auflösung /AA /AF 1280x1024 /8xAA / -> Minimum: 23 / Durchschnitt: 28 / Maximum: 44 FPS

___________________________________________________________________________

Mein System:

AMD 64 X2 6400+
MSI Board DKA 790GX Platinium
2x1GB und 2x512MB Ram OCZ
300GB HDD Samsung 
DVD RW und DVD Laufwerk
Club3D 4870 OC 512MB 
Miniaturansicht angehängter


----------



## insekt (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo, welche Radeon HD4870 1G würdet ihr mir Empfehlen mit einem guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bzgl. Lautstärke, Temperatur, Leistungsaufnahme etc.? Gerne gesehen sind auch ab Werk übertaktete Editionen.

Bin relativ unetschlossen, da die Preise nicht stark differenzieren.
Im Moment tendiere ich zu der hier:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a354896.html


----------



## boss3D (17. Februar 2009)

Wenn du nichts weiter mit der Graka vorhast _(WaKühlermontage, etc.)_, dann kannst du bedenkenlos zur Sapphire greifen. Ansonsten rate ich eher zu einem Modell von Club3D, oder PowerColor ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## i7-gtx285 (20. Februar 2009)

ischnaz schrieb:


> Hey!!
> 
> Habe mir vor kurzem diesen PC bei hardwareversand zusammengestellt und liefern lassen! Zuerst ist das Mainboard defekt gewesen (eingeschickt und ersetzt) und nun fährt jedesmal wenn ich auch nur irgendeinen Catalyst installiere (von 8.6 bis 9.1) mein System nicht mehr hoch bzw. nach dem Laden von Windows beginnt er wieder von vorne zu booten (in den abgesicherten Modus komme ich noch)
> 
> ...



Also ich würde einfach mal darauf tippen das dein netzteil nicht genug power bringt, und dadurch deine karte sobald die treiber drauf sind nicht mehr genug saft bekommt!!??
also wenn du graka schon knaa 400 watt ziehen soll -.-

Hab übrigens den wakü block drin jungs
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...er-Blocks-EK-FC-4870-X2-CF-Acetal::11215.html
kann ich nur empfehlen, im idle normalerweise unter 30 grad zur zeit 36 xD


----------



## Nickles (22. Februar 2009)

Nutze jetzt mal den Sammelthread,dafür ist er ja da 

Meine Frage nun:
Ich hab ne 4850,und überlege nun aufzurüsten.
Nur die Frage ab welcher Karte macht das überhaupt sinn?
Des weitern muss mann noch miteinbeziehen dass mein Mobo nur Pci-E1.1 hat!

1)
Neues Mobo mit Cf Support=100 euro
4850=130 Euro

=230 Euro
2)
4870 1024mb=210 Euro

3)
Gtx 260-216
=220 Euro

4)
Gtx 285
=320 Euro

5)gtx 295 
=Sehr viel 

Was macht sinn bzw wie viel leistungsplus bekomm ich bei den einzelnen Paketen?

MfG Nickles


----------



## boss3D (22. Februar 2009)

Also ab einer 1 GB HD4870 / GTX 260² lohnt sich das durchaus schon, wenn du die HD4850 halbwegs gewinnbringend verkaufen kannst ...

Auf jeden Fall solltest du aber auch die genannten Grakas OCn, damit der Unterschied wirklich deutlich wird. Immerhin ist eine stark OCte HD4850 leistungsmäßig nicht weit weg von einer 512er HD4870. Allgemein lässt sich nicht sagen, wie hoch das Performanceplus wirklich ausfallen würde, weil sich alleine schon der größere VRAM der HD4870 / GTX 260 hier und da deutlich bemerkbar macht. Ich würde aber mit durchschnittlich 30 - 40 % mehr Leistung rechnen, je nach Settings. Die "große" HD4870 kann aber im Idealfall auch mehr als doppelt so schnell sein, wie eine HD4850.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Nickles (22. Februar 2009)

Danke,wie stehts mit der Gtx 285?
Leistungsplus?
PCI-E 1.1 Leistungsverlust?

Danke nochmals 
MfG

Edit:
Karte verkaufen geht leider nit


----------



## boss3D (22. Februar 2009)

Nickles schrieb:


> Danke,wie stehts mit der Gtx 285?
> Leistungsplus?


Umso schneller, die Graka, umso mehr Leistungsplus. Schätzen würde ich auf 40 - 50 % mehr Leistung im Durchschnitt. Allerdings ist auch das wieder sehr settingabhängig.


Nickles schrieb:


> PCI-E 1.1 Leistungsverlust?


Vernachlässigbar. 3 - 4 FPS im Normalfall, allerdings werden es schnell mehr, wenn du die Auflösung hochdrehst und viel AA/AF aktivierst. Kommt auch wieder auf die Settings drauf an, wie stark der Leistungsverlust ausfällt.


Nickles schrieb:


> Karte verkaufen geht leider nit


Dann auf keinen Fall eine neue Graka kaufen!!!

Über 200 € ausgeben, wenn man die potenteste Mittel-Klasse Graka hat, ist Schwachsinn! Wie ich schon schrieb, kann man die HD4850 fast auf HD4870 _(512 MB)_ Niveua OCn, also versuche lieber mit OC das Maximum rauszuholen. Bis auf den Speicherstandard unterscheiden sich die beiden Grakas technisch gesehen nämlich nicht wirklich.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Nickles (22. Februar 2009)

Das heisst nur ne Gtx 285/295 würde sich lohnen?

Auflösung:1440x900
Wichtig:ich nutze immer 24xcffa,find das so geil ^^.


----------



## noxistar (22. Februar 2009)

Lohnt sich bei der Auflösung und dem Restsystem ( CPU zu schwach , Netzteil auch ) überhaupt nicht.
Absolute Geldverschwendung. 

Wie gesagt : Für mehr Leistung = OC


----------



## boss3D (22. Februar 2009)

^^ Aufs Restsystem habe ich noch garnicht geschaut, aber jetzt wo du es sagts, kann ich dir nur zustimmen.

Da lohnt sich eine GTX 285 genausowenig, wie eine GTX 295. In seinem Fall wäre einfach absolut alles Geldverschwendung.

Die einzig sinnvolle Lösung ist die HD4850 möglichst weit zu OCn.

@ Nickles
Hol dir lieber einen guten Alternativkühler für deine HD4850, dann hast du wesentlich mehr davon.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Nickles (22. Februar 2009)

Hast du durch Kühler wechsel nicht(3)! 4870er geschrottet?
Das hat mir so angst gemacht so dass ich bei den 3 letzten Lukü Paketen im letzten Moment aber kein Musashi mitkam


----------



## boss3D (22. Februar 2009)

Dabei handelte es sich um WaKühler, deren Montage für die Graka eine wesentlich größere "Belastung" darstellt, als ein einfach LuKühler. Die HD4870, auf die ich den Twin-Turbo montiert habe, läuft seit einem halben Jahr einwandfrei. Außerdem verfügt deine HD4850 ja nicht über dieses dämliche blaue Sapphire-PCB, das schon beim Anschauen kaputt geht ... 

Ich würde dir empfehlen, den Musashi auf deine HD4850 zu montieren und durch OC die Maximalleistung herauszuholen.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Nickles (22. Februar 2009)

Okay,leider muss ich dann meine einkaufpläne umändern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (6. April 2009)

HD4870,HD4850 u.s.w. aber wo ist die 4890?

Also ich habe mir heute ein Exemplar beim örtlichen Händler gekauft (dort hat man 14 tägiges Rückgaberecht bei nicht gefallen).Habe diese Woche ein wenig Zeit zum zocken und wollte nicht ohne Graka sein.Meine gerade im Internet gekaufte HD4870 (ein desaströses Stück Hardware) habe ich heute zurückgeschickt.

Ok zur HD4890:

Habe ein Exemplar von HIS erstanden.Außer der Treiber CD auf der sich Treiber für XP und Vista sowie ATI Hydravision und einige Wallpaper befinden ist nichts an Software dabei. Die üblichen Adapter sowohl für den Bildschirmanschluss und den Strom sind alle dabei.

Einbau und Installation gingen problemlos.

Nun ja,zuerstmal bin ich sehr überrascht das die Karte sehr leise ist. D.h, unter Windows ist sie gar nicht zu hören.Unter Vollast hört man sie aus dem Gehäuse raus aber es ist nicht störend oder nervend.Da ich auch schon eine Geforce GTX260 hatte sage ich mal einen Tick lauter als die Geforce.Aber längst nicht störend.
Die Taktraten sind 850Mhz für den Chip und der Speicher 3900Mhz
Karte taktet sich unter Windows herunter.

Die Temps liegen im IDLE bei ca. 52°C bei Furmark kommt sie auf maximal 75°C

Bin sehr zufrieden mit dieser Karte.Denke ich behalte sie.


Benchmarks habe ich nun keine aber davon hat PCGH ja genug gemacht


----------



## Trust-Surrender (9. April 2009)

wäre was für die erste Seite und den Testlinks, wie ich finde:

PC-Experience - Das IT-Portal für Tests, Artikel und Problemlösungen - | PC-Experience-Reviews : | Kurztest: Sapphire HD4870 2048MB Vapor-X


----------



## Doney (10. April 2009)

jo leute ich hab ne  gainward 4850 512mb 

problem: die macht bei gta4 übelste grafikfehler (probleme an romans taxibude, schwarze wand un so und außerdem fehler bei schattenberechnung)

kennt das jemand von euch?


----------



## i7-gtx285 (10. April 2009)

kann mehrere gründe haben.
inst. mal framework 3.5
dann würde ich nach der inst. der grakatreiber die es wahrscheinlich sind,
keine registry cleaner wie ccleaner benutzen da dieser bei mir unter vista
immer wieder die treiber gelöscht hat und ich dämlack das zu spät gemerkt habe.
dann natürlich die aktuellen patches raufziehen.
alle treiberreste der letzten graka am besten mit "regcleaner" manuell rauslöschen.
eventuelles oc wieder rückgängig machen.
und würde auch mal mit hwmonitor oder anderen gucken wie heiß die grake wird.
bei mir lag es an nicht vorhandenen bzw. fehlerhaften treiber.
mfg


----------



## Doney (16. April 2009)

okay... danke... wenn ich doch nur dsl hätte ^^


----------



## KingArthur (5. Mai 2009)

Passt der Kühler Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 Rev.2 auf die Gainward 4870 Golden Sample, da diese ja keinen Ati-Referenzkühler hat?


----------



## Gohrbi (6. Mai 2009)

Sieht aus, wie meine Club3D, paßt.

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5082115&postcount=36


Kannst nach der Zerlegung noch die Bilder vergleichen.


----------



## _hellgate_ (6. Mai 2009)

also 4850 512mb von Gainward

Gpu@ 700MHz 

Speicher@ 1050MHz

und das alles @ Scythe Musashi
unter last 43°


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Mai 2009)

Wie weit könnt ihr eure 4870 OCn? Ich bin bei der GPU bei 845MHz, aber den Speichertakt bekomme ich nur bis 1030MHz, danach wird es "krisselig".


----------



## KingArthur (7. Mai 2009)

Also habe wie gesagt die Gainward 4870 Golden Sample. Standard-Takt ist

GPU: 750 Mhz
Speicher: 950 Mhz

Hab mit ATI Overdrive vom Catalyst Control Center folgenden Auto-Tune bekommen:

GPU: 780 Mhz
Speicher: 1040 Mhz

Obwohl in diesem übertakteten Zustand die Temperatur der Grafikkarte auf max. 72 Grad Celsius geht, kann ich nicht höher übertakten ohne z.B. beim ATI Tool Artifact Scan Fehler zu bekommen.
Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Gohrbi (8. Mai 2009)

Wenn Artefakte auftreten, liegt es am Speichertakt. Ich komme übertaktet nicht an 70°C ran. Habe aber den S1 mit 2x92mm drauf. Macht vielleicht doch was aus.
Wenn die GPU an der oberen Grenze ist, dann ist das BIld ganz weg. Eingefroren o.Ä.


----------



## orca113 (11. Mai 2009)

Moin Kollegen,ich will mir die hier hohlen:
PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de

Weil A: mir ist die Leistung meiner Sapphire 4850 die ich "übergangsweise" verwenden wollte bei Fallout und Clear Sky etc in 1680 mal 1050 nur noch geradeso ausreicht.

und B: sie HDMI hat und eventuel in absehbarer Zeit ein Monitor mit HDMI kommen soll.

und C: mir stinkt es jetzt doch ewig nur refreshs als GTX285,HD4890 u.s.w. als aufrüstoption geboten zu bekommen. Daher hau ich mir die nun mit 1Gb betücke 4870 rein und lasse es mal 1 Jahr oder länger gut sein.

Was mich interessiert ist ob der Kühler leise ist oder ich nachher denke ich hätte nen Hubschrauber im Rechner.Ich bin zwar bekloppt aber wenn ich nachher total bekloppt bin.....

Es gibt diese Kühleistung ja bei einigen Karten.


----------



## niakoK (11. Mai 2009)

Hmm... wie did mit dem kühler aus sieht hab ich keine ahnung. Hab auf meine 4850 von gainward den Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 Rev.2 raufgehauen weil die standart kühlungen mir immer aufn sack gehen.

Also ick würd immer die scheiß standart dinger ersetzten oder halt gleich eine kaufen die schon nen austauschlüfter drauf hat.


----------



## orca113 (12. Mai 2009)

niakoK schrieb:


> Hmm... wie did mit dem kühler aus sieht hab ich keine ahnung. Hab auf meine 4850 von gainward den Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 Rev.2 raufgehauen weil die standart kühlungen mir immer aufn sack gehen.
> 
> Also ick würd immer die scheiß standart dinger ersetzten oder halt gleich eine kaufen die schon nen austauschlüfter drauf hat.



Ja jot,ich han jedaach dat wör ene alternative Kühler op der Kaat... mich dät nämlich ens interessiere ob dä alternativen Propeller besser ös wie dat äkelije Referenz Designs Propeller Dingen.


----------



## niakoK (12. Mai 2009)

Naja also das ref.desing ist das ja nun nicht. Wie gesagt zu dem speziell kann ich nicht viel sagen. Wobei das ja anscheinend nen MSi eigene Kühlmöglichkeit ist und somit meiner meinung nach auch nicht das gelbe vom ei.

Weiß jetzt nicht genau wo aber es gib auch 4870 Karten die von vorn herein schon nen "scythe Musashi" oder halt den accelero von AC drauf haben. Dann brauchste das nicht selber machen.


----------



## coati (12. Mai 2009)

Die MSI würd ich mir aus Prinzip nicht kaufen weil die letzte Woche bei hoh nur 150 Ocken gekoster hat...


----------



## niakoK (12. Mai 2009)

@coati 
Bin nicht der Meinung das man nur von dem Preis der Karte auf die Qualli schließen kann und außerdem sind die Preise für die ATI Karten in den letzten Tagen so wie so in den Keller gefallen.

So ist die HD4850 bereits ab 120euronen zu erhalten und die HD4870 eben ab den 150 die für die MSI nötig wären.

@orca26 
Wie gesagt würd mich aber eher nach ner karte mit ner anderen kühlung umgucken wenn du auf den Lärm und die OC möglichkeit achten willst.


----------



## orca113 (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute alsoich habe die Karte jetzt mal kommen lassen und sie ist flüsterleise.Einzig wenn es §D geschichten sind die extrem sind wie Furmark.Dann hört man die Karte.Aber sonst unhörbar. MSI hat da gute Arbeit abgeliefert. Was mich aber stört und da wären wir beim nächsten Problem:

Es kann nicht sein das die Karte laut Catalyst CC immer mit vollem Takt läuft das ist Quatsch und braucht unnötig Strom.

Liegt das jetzt am Treiber?

Habe via RBE schon unter Clocj Info 01 100Mhz Chip und Vram 400Mhz eingetragen und geflasht. Aber das CCC sieht unter Windows immernoch so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coati (14. Mai 2009)

niakoK schrieb:


> @coati
> Bin nicht der Meinung das man nur von dem Preis der Karte auf die Qualli schließen kann und außerdem sind die Preise für die ATI Karten in den letzten Tagen so wie so in den Keller gefallen.
> 
> So ist die HD4850 bereits ab 120euronen zu erhalten und die HD4870 eben ab den 150 die für die MSI nötig wären.
> ...



Die MSI kostet mittlerweile 165. Und da die letzte Woche nur 150 gekostet hat, würde ich die aus Prinzip nicht kaufen


----------



## orca113 (14. Mai 2009)

Kollegen,schaut mal ich habe ein neues Prob.Weiß einer was?


----------



## boss3D (14. Mai 2009)

^^ Was versuchst du uns zu sagen? 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## orca113 (14. Mai 2009)

Lies mal meinen Beitrag über dem sinnfreien "...Die MSI kostet mittlerweile 165. Und da die..."

(sry ich will nur nicht das wieder so eine unsinnige Diskussion losgeht.


----------



## boss3D (14. Mai 2009)

Achso, ich dachte, du hättest vielleicht vergessen, in deinem vorigen Posting ein Bild einzufügen.  

Also zu deiner Frage: Zeigt GPU-Z unter Windows die selben Taktraten an, wie das CCC? Hast du den aktuellsten Catalyst installiert? Hast du die Karte vielleicht mit einem Tool übertaktet, das sich mit dem CCC in die Quere kommen könnte?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## orca113 (15. Mai 2009)

Ja CPU z (die neuste Version) zeigt das gleich unter Windows an. Der Catalyst ist der 9.4

Ich habe ohne Tool übertaktet per Bios Flash


----------



## chucuoi2006 (16. Mai 2009)

@orca26: Das Problem mit dem Lärm (HD4870) habe ich auch. Nach Durchsuchung von mehreren Forums hatte ich etwas gefunden und habe meiner Karte (Sapphire HD4870) so umgebaut. 
Du braucht nicht die S1 Rev2 bzw. von Scythe. Andere HD4870 (z.B.: MSI bzw Parlit) hat noch größen Kühlkörper und kann es besser als meine verbaut werden.
Die Lüfter sind Nanoxia FX09-1400, 92x92x25mm, 1400rpm, 43m³/h, 13dB(A). Die Lüftersteurung wurde über MB gehängt. Die Karte ist nicht übertakt. 
GPU-Temp: 55Grad Idle, Zocken: 74Grad, Officearbeit: 64Grad. 
Ich weiß es nicht, wieviel Grad beim Übertaken ist, aber ich habe meine Ruhe (beim Hochfahren oder beim Zocken).


----------



## orca113 (16. Mai 2009)

Das mit der Lautstärke ist auch nicht mein Problem,chucuoi,aber trotzdem Danke für die Tipps. Mein Problem ist das die Hu.... sich nicht runtertaktet im 2D ich mein ich sterbe davon nicht aber die haut sich schon einiges an Strom weg.


----------



## HHToPRaKHH (16. Mai 2009)

Guten Tag,

Ich bin neu hier und habe mich deshalb hier registriert da ich mir erhoffe das sich eventuell die Redaktion sich meinen Bericht annimmt und sich damit an AMD/ATI wendet, da ich mittlerweile sehr frustiert bin was die Treiber entwicklung seitens AMD/ATI angeht. 

Ich glaube der einzige Weg ist es, da etwas zu ereichen, wenn sich bekanntere Seiten wie PCGH sich da mit ins Spiel bringen. 

Ich poste mal eine Kopie von meinem Beitrag den ich in einem anderen Forum gepostet habe.



> So hab das jetzt die ganze Nacht durch getestet.
> 
> Der 9.5er ist auch verbugt, diesesmal ist es eine ganz neue Varriante.
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe natürlich das ich hier im richtigen Thread bin, andernfalls würde ich darum bitten ihn in den richtigen zu verchieben.


----------



## orca113 (17. Mai 2009)

Mich ärgert es auch z.b. das ich nun wieder ne Karte von MSI habe die leise ist aber bei der man offensichtlich vergessen hat das runtertakten in den 2D Modus einzubauen.... sowas dämliches.


----------



## Gohrbi (17. Mai 2009)

Warum machst du die Steuerung 2D und 3D nicht mit dem ATI Tray Tool. Das funzt doch prima und automatisch.


----------



## STSLeon (17. Mai 2009)

Runtertakten im 2D Modus? Da wehrt sich der DDR5 Speicher der das Absenken der Spannung nicht verträgt, gleiches Problem wie bei der 4770. Wenn ihr eine leise Idle Karte wollt, dann entweder anderen Kühler drauf oder doch zum grünen PCB wechseln


----------



## HHToPRaKHH (17. Mai 2009)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Runtertakten im 2D Modus? Da wehrt sich der DDR5 Speicher der das Absenken der Spannung nicht verträgt, gleiches Problem wie bei der 4770. Wenn ihr eine leise Idle Karte wollt, dann entweder anderen Kühler drauf oder doch zum grünen PCB wechseln




Bleibt mir ja nichts anderes mehr übrig. AMD/ATI bleibt was Preis/Leistung angeht immer noch vor Nvidia für mich, aber da zahl ich lieber etwas drauf und schone meine Nerven.

E ist einfach nicht akzeptabel das Powerplay als Feature angepriesen wird zu der Karte aber es fast ein Jahr dauert bis es funktioniert (wenn überhaupt).

Die nächste Graka wird nun zu 99% wieder grün werden.


----------



## Gohrbi (18. Mai 2009)

Bei mir wehrt sich kein DDR5 Speicher.
150MHz GPU Takt
200MHz Speichertakt. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (19. Mai 2009)

Was sind denn grad so die leisesten 4870 mit 1024MB nebst der Sapphire Toxic ?


Bräuchte mal 2-3 Alternativen wäre nett, wenn Angaben/Verlinkung zu Tests mit Sone-Angaben, thx & Greetz


----------



## HHToPRaKHH (21. Mai 2009)

Also nein ich hab jetzt mit der Club3D 4870X2, Sapphiere 4870X2, sowie  Gainward 4870 1GB jeweils mit Original und modifiziertem Bios das Umschalten zwischen 2D(idle) UVD und 3D(last) getestet.

Der 9.5 ist total Verbuggt was das angeht. Ich bitte darum das die Redaktion das mal auch testet.

Nochmal genaue Fehler beschreibung.

Alle Karten haben im Bios einen 2D-UVD-3D Takt.  Bei allen funktioniert das umschalten zwischen Idle ind Last wunderbar, jedoch das umschalten vom UVD zum 3D oder 2D Takt funktioniert nicht richtig, die Karte bleibt im UVD Takt ( b.z.w ein Kern von den 4870X2 Karten).


Nochmal zur Veranschaulichung: *2D* - *UVD* - *3D*

*Grafikkarte 4870X2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2D > UVD = *OK !** ( 200/200 - 200/200 MHz > 507/500 - 507/500 MHz )*

UVD > 2D = *Fehler !* *(* *507/500 - 507/500* *MHz* > *507/500* - *200/200* *MHz )* Ein Kern taktet nicht runter !!!

2D > 3D = *OK !* *(* *200/200 - 200/200 MHz > * *825/925 - 825/925 MHz )*

_ _ _ _ _ _

3D > 2D = *OK !* *( 825/925 - 825/925 MHz > 200/200 - 200/200 MHz )*

3D > UVD = *OK !* *( 825/925 - 825/925 MHz > 507/500 - 507/500 MHz )*

UVD > 3D = *Fehler !* *( 507/500 - 507/500 MHz > 507/500 - 825/925 MHz )* Ein Kern Taktet nicht hoch !!!

_ _ _ _ _ _

Der Fehler in den Treibern ist also im UVD Modus zu suchen ! Sobald die Karte in den UVD Modus gewechselt hat ( egal ob von 2D oder 3D ) taktet ein Kern nicht mehr hoch/runter.

Bitte Redaktion, ihr müsst das austesten und bei bestätigung an AMD/ATI weiterleiten. Ich als kleiner Mann komm da nicht weit und treffe nur auf taube Ohren.

Wichtig ist das ihr bitte den 2D Takt der Karten etwas ändert, weil ihr sonst nicht seht ob die Karte im Idle oder UVD ist, da beide den selben Takt haben.


----------



## gharbi_sam (5. Dezember 2009)

Guten Tag Leute !

Da ich nicht unbedingt ein neues thread erstellen wollte, und auch kein passendes fuer meine frage gefunden habe, bin ich so frech meine frage hier zu stellen.

Ich hab die moeglichkeit meine Gigabyte 8800 GT OC gegen eine Sapphire HD 4850 X2 mit 2x 512 MB gegen ein kleines aufpreis zu tauschen, und weiss nicht ob es sich lohnt...Sie soll nur als uebergangsloesung dienen, bis ich in ein paar monaten eine GTX 275 896MB bekomme.

Zurzeit spiele ich auf einem 17" CRT wozu die 8800 GT eigentlich reichen wuerde (es gibt ein paar ausnahmen), ich werde aber bald mein monitor gegen einen 22" oder 24" austauschen, da habe ich bedenken ob meine 8800 GT noch mitmacht...

Ich mag es stets in die hoechste qualitaetsstufe zu zocken, aber es macht mir nix aus wenn ich auf die eine oder andere einstellung verzichten muss solange die grafikquali. stimmt.

Da die 4850 X2 "nur" 2x 512 MB hat, wird sich mein speicher problem bei groessere aufloesungen nicht loesen, da waere ein ueppiger speicher wuenschenswerter gewesen, mann kann ja bekanntlisch nicht alles haben...Aber wie siehts mit der leistung aus ?

Ausserdem soll die X2 auch ziemlisch laut sein, hat jemand erfahrungen mit der karte diesbezueglisch ?

Die probleme mit mikrorukler, stromverbrauch und so sind mir bekannt.

Mein restlisches sys besteht aus :

- Xeon X3330 @ 3.2 GHz
- 4 Gb Corsair DHX PC2-6400
- Asus P5B Deluxe
- Enermax Pro82+ 525 Watt

Hoffe auf eure hilfe, ich bin echt durscheinander, danke im voraus  !


----------



## ATImania (5. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habe eine Radeon HD 4850 1GB und nutze sie an meinem 22" Samsung SyncMaster in Full HD (1920x1080) ohne probleme! Die Performance ist wirklich noch ausreichend wenn es keine 50 oder 60 Fps und mehr sein müssen 

Die Radeon HD 4850 X2 sollte da locker ausreichen um auch erstmal auf einem 22" glücklich zu werden! Und auf deinem derzeit 17" sowieso!


----------



## gharbi_sam (5. Dezember 2009)

Aber deine HD 4850 hat ja 1 GB VRAM, und die die ich vielleicht nehmen werde 2x 512 MB, also "nur" 512 MB pro GPU, was auf einem 22" durschaus knapp werden koennte, es haengt aber auch vom spiel ab...


----------



## RubinRaptoR (5. Dezember 2009)

Kurz: Ich würde nicht wechseln, selbst wenn ich keinen kleinen Obulus dazugeben müsste.
Wenn in ein paar Monaten sowieso ne Neuere kommt, macht es eigentlich keinen Sinn, zumal der Stromverbrauch erheblich (mehr als 100W) höher ist - unter Last selbstverständlich.
Da würde ich eher die paar Monate mit teilweise geringeren Einstellungen speieln oder erst die neue GPU und dann den Monitor


----------



## gharbi_sam (5. Dezember 2009)

Naja was der stromverbrauch betrifft ist fuer mich eine nebensache da es sowieso "nur" ein paar stunden am tag zocke.

Fuer mich macht spielen spass nur wenn auch die grafik stimmt, sonst fuehlt es sich an als wuerde mann ein uhraltes spiel zocken, halt nur mit einer neuen story oder so...

So neu wird es meine naechste GraKa auch net sein (GTX 275), bis ich die bekomme wird bereits fermi raus sein, und dann stehe ich bloed da...

Eigentlich geht es darum mir eine uebergangskarte zuzulegen bis die GTX 275 da ist, und ob es die 4850 X2 diese karte sein kann bzw. ihre rolle ausfuellen wird ?


----------



## ATImania (5. Dezember 2009)

Also die frage die ich mir gerade srtelle, ist ob die GTX 275 soviel schneller ist als eine HD 4850 X2?? Ich meine mich sogar zu erinnern, dass die 2x 1024 MB Version der HD 4850 sogar die GTX 280 in die Tasche stecken konnte! Weiss jetzt nicht wie es bei der 2x 512 MB aussieht?? Also wenn du nur paar € drauf zahlen müsstest und sie noch okay ist und sie nicht viel langsamer sein sollte als eine GTX 275, dann würde ich sogar die HD 4850 X2 behalten bevor ich für paar Fps nochmal über 200€ ausgeben müsste


----------



## gharbi_sam (5. Dezember 2009)

Das weiss ich auch nicht, aber wie gesagt das eigentlische problem ist nicht mit der zwei 4850er, sondern mit dem Vram der zu wenig ist fuer "grosse" aufloesungen...

Ich denke das ich so um die 50 euronen drauf legen werde/muss um sie gegen meine 8800 GT zu tauschen, und die GTX 275 werde ich umsonst bekommen, von daher...

Es geht mir nur darum mir eine anstaendige GraKa zuzulegen die noch ein paar monate mitmachen kann bis ich meine restlische hardware zusammengekratzt habe ( Core i7, P55 board, WaKue teile usw...), dann kann ich geld fuer eine "richtige" GraKa sparen, aber dann auch high-end, mir kommt nie wieder was anderes ins haus


----------



## ATImania (5. Dezember 2009)

also die HD 4850 X2 kannst du als übergang bedenkenlos nehmen! Genug Power sollte sie trotzdem haben!


----------



## gharbi_sam (5. Dezember 2009)

Ok, danke fuer eure hilfe, ich muss erst eine nacht drueber schlafen dann sehe ich weiter...

Ich muss mich sowieso mit dem typ ueber den preis verhandeln, dann sehe ich weiter...

MfG.


----------



## psyphly (9. Januar 2010)

weiss zufällig jemand, wie groß der leistungsunterschied zwischen der desktop 4870 und der mobility 4870 bzw. 4870X2 ist?


----------



## ATIFan22 (16. Januar 2010)

hmm,die m Variante verwendet glaub langsameren Speicher, von daher wird sich die wohl eher auf dem Niveau einer Desktop HD 4850 einordnen.
Mit welchen Treiber habt ihr die die beste Erfahrung ?


----------



## Miracle Man (17. Januar 2010)

Die Lautstärke meiner XFX 4870 1GB ist beim Spielen enorm.
Im normalen Office-Betrieb hört man sie dagegen gar nicht.

Kann man da etwas machen?

Liege bei der Temperatur immer zwischen 60 und 80 Grad.

Gehäuselüfter habe ich bisher keine verbaut.


----------



## gharbi_sam (19. Januar 2010)

Als anfang wuerde ich mindestens zwei gehauseluefter verbauen : eins im gehausefront um frisches luft einzusaugen, und ein zweites am gehauseheck um waerme aus dem gehause zu befoerdern, das sollte deine graka temps um ein paar grad senken (wenn du noch keine luefter verbaut hast)

Was hast du denn fuer ein gehause ?


----------



## Crymes (16. März 2010)

Hi, ich will von meiner Onboard-HD 3300 zu einer HD 5770 wechseln.
Muss ich eigentlich den Treiber neu installieren, oder brauche ich nur die Karte zu wechseln?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. März 2010)

Nur die Karte wechseln. Und dann nochmals neustarten. Das neueste CCC würde ich dennoch updaten, falls noch nicht.


----------



## PEACEpolska (17. März 2010)

viell. weiß einer von euch was mit meiner HD 4870 los ist.
habe seit ca. dezember Grafikkartenprobleme.
benutze win7 ultimate X64 und habe unspielbare grafikfehler (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...imulationen/79892-extreme-grafikprobleme.html). 

nur bei den Spielen GTA VI und riddick dark athena läuft alles einwandfrei.
habe nun den win7 ultimate x64 standart grafiktreiber drauf. alles läuft ohne probs.
habt ihr eine idee?

edit: ich glaube ich werde nicht mehr 
        Mit dem Preview treiber 10.3 läuft alles perfekt! war kann sich  dazu einen satz reimen?


----------

